# 

## Frofo007

Mam pytanie do osób, które znają się w temacie.
Zamierzam grzać pompą ciepła w taniej taryfie i płacić elektrowni za ten prąd, natomiast w drogiej czerpać energię z paneli fotowoltaicznych, czy jest to możliwe? Chodzi o to abym mógł odkupić kW oddane do sieci w czasie użytkowania drogiej taryfy a w taniej płacić normalnie za pobrany prąd. Pomysł jest taki aby założyć niewielką elektrownie, której zwrot zwróci się dużo szybciej z uwagi na korzystanie z niej gdy kWh zakupowana od zakładu energetycznego jest w wysokiej cenie.

Czyli w godzinach tanich płacę np. 0,3zł za kWh.
W godzinach drogich zamiast płacić 0,7zł za kWh odbieram prąd wysłany wcześniej elektrowni, oraz korzystam z prądu produkowanego na bieżąco przez fotowoltaikę.

To rozwiązanie ma również ten plus, że "tanie godziny" są godzinami nocnymi, w których panele nie pracują, natomiast drogie godziny są godzinami, w których panele pracują z dobrą mocą. Także więcej prądu byłoby konsumowane na bieżąco bez straty 20% na odkup od elektrowni.

----------


## miecio 301

Pomysł  aby założyć niewielką elektrownie przy grzaniu nie bardzo się sprawdzi, jak niewielka to i niewiele jest, musisz zrobić jakieś prognozy na zużycie w określonych taryfach i do tego dobrać PV pamiętając że gdy potrzebne jest grzanie to produkcji jest niewiele i w magazynie potrzebny jakiś zapas. 
Naliczanie pobranej energii będzie liczone w zależności od pory (taryfy) a rozliczenie to w zależności od operatora, jedni liczą zgodnie z wysyłaniem w określonej taryfie a inni proporcjonalnie

----------


## Kaizen

ZE powinny rozliczać rocznie produkcję w drogiej strefie z drogą strefą a tanią z tanią. Dopiero jak zabraknie to drogą z tanią. Ale podobno niektóre rozliczają całą produkcję % zużycia. Sprawdź, jak to jest u Ciebie.

Przy takim założeniu nie ma sensu g12*w*, ba ma droższy tani prąd a dotego przez całe weekendy produkujesz prąd w taniej strefie. Lepiej tu zadziała g12.

----------


## gogush

> Przy takim założeniu nie ma sensu g12*w*, ba ma droższy tani prąd a dotego przez całe weekendy produkujesz prąd w taniej strefie. Lepiej tu zadziała g12.



TO ZALEZY OD TRYBU ZYCIA. !!

Dlaczego ciągle podajecie że g12W sie nie opłąca. Już tłumaczyłem wiele razy że akurat u mnie życie rodzinne skupia się właśnie w weekend i wtedy chodzi kilka prań (pralka + pompa wody ciagle pracujaca), szuszarka , gotowanie (płyta), kosiarki w lato, podlewanie (znowu pompa)  itd. więc ja mam największe zużycie właśnie w weekend. W ten sposób pokrywając prąd bytowy w dziennej (oraz czasem grzanie CWU) płace tylko po kosztach taniej taryfy.
Produkcja w weekend jest pomijalna i w większości konsumowana u mnie na bieżąco więc jest jeszcze lepiej (odpada oddawanie i odbieranie 80%) 

Więc policz sobie ile zużywasz w weekend i WÓWCZAS dobierz instalacje i taryfe

----------


## Kaizen

> Dlaczego ciągle podajecie że g12W sie nie opłąca.


Założeniem w tym wątku (jakbyś nie zauważył) jest produkcja prądu tylko w drogiej strefie. O ile w 100% nie da się tak przez dzienne okienko i wczesne wschody słońca, o tyle w G12w produkujesz tani prąd nie przez 14h/tydzienń a przez 30h. Ponad dwa razy więcej.
A założenie jest o tyle słuszne, że zastępowanie energią z PV prądu za 35gr nie ma sensu ekonomicznego, a tego po 70gr/kWh może mieć.
Idealna byłaby do PV taryfa bez dziennego okienka, G12as, ale przy niej AFAIK nie można być prosumentem. Pytanie, czy nie znajdzie się podobna taryfa, przy której można byc - np. g12n

----------


## gogush

> Założeniem w tym wątku (jakbyś nie zauważył) jest produkcja prądu tylko w drogiej strefie. O ile w 100% nie da się tak przez dzienne okienko i wczesne wschody słońca, o tyle w G12w produkujesz tani prąd nie przez 14h/tydzienń a przez 30h. Ponad dwa razy więcej.


Tiaaaa bo zawsze jest słońce , szczególnie swieci złośliwie w drugiej taryfie w soboty i niedziele,a przede wszystkim od pazdziernika do lutego!!

Kaizen : masz PV ?  bo ja mam...... Ba ! mam nawet taryfe G12W !!

----------


## Drogba

> Tiaaaa bo zawsze jest słońce , szczególnie swieci złośliwie w drugiej taryfie w soboty i niedziele,a przede wszystkim od pazdziernika do lutego!!
> 
> Kaizen : masz PV ?  bo ja mam...... Ba ! mam nawet taryfe G12W !!


Cześć. Jestem na etapie zakładania instalacji fotowoltaicznej 7,2kWp. Do tej pory użytkowałem taryfę G12w.
Z tego co widzę masz taką taryfę. Pytanie do Ciebie jak ją użytkujesz. Np. ogrzewanie, pranie, zmywarka  tylko w taniej czy może jedziesz cały czas?

----------


## gogush

> Cześć. Jestem na etapie zakładania instalacji fotowoltaicznej 7,2kWp. Do tej pory użytkowałem taryfę G12w.
> Z tego co widzę masz taką taryfę. Pytanie do Ciebie jak ją użytkujesz. Np. ogrzewanie, pranie, zmywarka  tylko w taniej czy może jedziesz cały czas?


Ogrzewanie (PC) tylko w taniej, zmywarka głównie w taniej (ma programator wiec zaden problem), pranie i suszenie (suszarka kondensacyjna) jak napisalem wyzej robimy w weekendy (czyli tez w taniej), gotowanie glownie w weekendy (kiedy jestesmy w domu - czyli tez w taniej)  . Cala reszta bytowego normalnie czyli bez limitu

----------


## Drogba

> Ogrzewanie (PC) tylko w taniej, zmywarka głównie w taniej (ma programator wiec zaden problem), pranie i suszenie (suszarka kondensacyjna) jak napisalem wyzej robimy w weekendy (czyli tez w taniej), gotowanie glownie w weekendy (kiedy jestesmy w domu - czyli tez w taniej)  . Cala reszta bytowego normalnie czyli bez limitu


A nie próbowałeś wykorzystywać produkcji energii na bieżąco? Niedługo będę miał założony licznik dwukierunkowy i zastanawiam się nad optymalnym wykorzystaniem fotowoltaiki. Myślałem o zostaniu przy taryfie g12w ale bez żadnych reżimów czasowych.

----------


## marcinbbb

> A nie próbowałeś wykorzystywać produkcji energii na bieżąco?


jeszcze licznika 2 kierunkowego nie ma a już taki mundry jest! Chłopie pomyśl o czym ty gadasz bo bredzisz! po to oddajemy prąd latem aby w zimę go za frajer odebrać. 
BTW. Myślenie o zostaniu w g12W bez reżimów czasowych zostaw mądrzejszym

----------


## Drogba

> jeszcze licznika 2 kierunkowego nie ma a już taki mundry jest! Chłopie pomyśl o czym ty gadasz bo bredzisz! po to oddajemy prąd latem aby w zimę go za frajer odebrać. 
> BTW. Myślenie o zostaniu w g12W bez reżimów czasowych zostaw mądrzejszym


Grzecznej trochę. Jest to dla mnie nowość więc podpytuję żeby być mądrzejszym.

----------


## marcinbbb

> Grzecznej trochę. Jest to dla mnie nowość więc podpytuję żeby być mądrzejszym.


Nie podpytujesz tylko twierdzisz - to po pierwsze.
Po drugie powiedz nam jaki jest sens wykorzystywania wszystkiego na bieżące potrzeby np. pakować całą produkcję w zasobnik z cwu. Będziesz wodę grzał do 85*C aby później sama ostygła, czy będziesz grzał chałupę do 28*C aby wszystko zużyć "w locie"?
Po to jest licznik 2 kierunkowy aby w zimę móc odebrać wszelkie nadwyżki czy to w formie ogrzewania, oświetlenia czy jak kto woli do cwu.
Myślenie o g12w ma sens ekonomiczny tylko grzejąc chałupę prądem, przy PV więcej z tym komplikacji niż to niezbędne.

----------


## Drogba

> Nie podpytujesz tylko twierdzisz - to po pierwsze.
> Po drugie powiedz nam jaki jest sens wykorzystywania wszystkiego na bieżące potrzeby np. pakować całą produkcję w zasobnik z cwu. Będziesz wodę grzał do 85*C aby później sama ostygła, czy będziesz grzał chałupę do 28*C aby wszystko zużyć "w locie"?
> Po to jest licznik 2 kierunkowy aby w zimę móc odebrać wszelkie nadwyżki czy to w formie ogrzewania, oświetlenia czy jak kto woli do cwu.
> Myślenie o g12w ma sens ekonomiczny tylko grzejąc chałupę prądem, przy PV więcej z tym komplikacji niż to niezbędne.


Czyli jakie będzie najlepsze rozwiązanie mając PC + fotowoltaike i g12w?
- nie zmieniać przyzwyczajeń i przez cały rok maksymalnie jechać w taniej taryfie?

----------


## Zwibel

Też wydaje mi się to sensowne. Teraz w rachunkach nie jest u mnie problemem tania taryfa w której grzeje, ale droga którą wykorzystuje na bytowy. Zastanawiam się gdyby założyć np 5kW pozwoliło by to znacznie obniżyć rachunek za prąd, gdyż produkcja pokryła by mi prąd bytowy. To co naprodukowała by w sobotę i w niedziele,można by wykorzystać do grzania w zimę w drugiej taryfie.
Wiem że wszyscy ostatnio zakładając FV dążą do pokrycia 100% poboru, jednak licząc u mnie nie ma to sensu ekonomicznego. Zwrot może po 20 latach. Gdyby była szansa obniżyć rachunki za drogą taryfę i trochę wspomóc tanią, mogło by to być bardzo fajnym rozwiązaniem.

----------


## marcinbbb

> Czyli jakie będzie najlepsze rozwiązanie mając PC + fotowoltaike i g12w?


Przemyśleć po co montuje się PV i jak rozlicza się nadprodukcję w g12w, bo widzę że z tym jest największy problem.

----------


## Drogba

> Przemyśleć po co montuje się PV i jak rozlicza się nadprodukcję w g12w, bo widzę że z tym jest największy problem.


Ale z Ciebie kasztan. Nie podpowie a się wymądrza.

----------


## marcinbbb

> Ale z Ciebie kasztan. Nie podpowie a się wymądrza.


Oczywiście że tak montujesz coś o czym nie masz zielonego pojęcia a oczekujesz gotowych rozwiązań podanych jak na tacy. Montowałem PV 4 lata temu i wiedziałem po co i dlaczego. Mogę być kasztanem jeśli to ci pomoże.

----------


## gogush

> A nie próbowałeś wykorzystywać produkcji energii na bieżąco?


Oczywiscie to jest najlepsze rozwiazanie ,ale nie zawsze mozliwe. Przy mojej produkcji (np. teraz 4,59kW) musiałbym gdzies to zakumulować (bufor, akumulatory) więc dla mnie bez ekonomicznego sensu. Ale juz np. pralka czy suszarka jak najbardziej wlaczam czesciej jak swieci słońce (co nie znaczy ze tylko gdy swieci słońce  :smile:  ).

Dlatego wiele zalezy od tego jak funkcjonujesz w domu bo jesli rano i popoludniu to nawet ustawienie paneli wsch-zach moze sie okazac bardziej ekonomicznie ze wzgledu na biezace zuzycie niz ustawienie paneli na poludniowe (jak nie zuzyjesz musisz oddac 20% do ZE).

----------


## Drogba

> Oczywiscie to jest najlepsze rozwiazanie ,ale nie zawsze mozliwe. Przy mojej produkcji (np. teraz 4,59kW) musiałbym gdzies to zakumulować (bufor, akumulatory) więc dla mnie bez ekonomicznego sensu. Ale juz np. pralka czy suszarka jak najbardziej wlaczam czesciej jak swieci słońce (co nie znaczy ze tylko gdy swieci słońce  ).
> 
> Dlatego wiele zalezy od tego jak funkcjonujesz w domu bo jesli rano i popoludniu to nawet ustawienie paneli wsch-zach moze sie okazac bardziej ekonomicznie ze wzgledu na biezace zuzycie niz ustawienie paneli na poludniowe (jak nie zuzyjesz musisz oddac 20% do ZE).


Dziękuję za odpowiedź.

----------


## vr5

Przy podejmowaniu decyzji o wyborze tej, czy innej taryfy z serii G12 nie bez znaczenia jest z jakim Operatorem mamy podpisaną Umowę Kompleksową.
Odsyłam do artykułu:

http://gramwzielone.pl/trendy/25752/...-w-taryfie-g12

Ja niestety mam umowę z Tauronem.

----------


## mrpiter

Podepnę się nieco pod temat. Chciałbym zapytać czy dobrze rozumiem z tego co piszecie, że jak ma się taryfę G12 to faktycznie to co nadprodukuje się z PV w drogich godzinach można potem też odebrać też tylko w drogich godzinach a to co się nadprodukuje w tanich godzinach to potem też można odbierać tylko w tanich? Ja początkowo myślałem, że to działa na takiej zasadzie, że jak mam taryfę G12 to co mam nadprodukowane odbieram niezależnie od godziny i dopiero jak się wszystko co nadprodukowałem skończy to zaczynam płacić w zależności od pory dnia. Jak rozumiem było to błędne myślenie?  :smile: 




> Ale z Ciebie kasztan. Nie podpowie a się wymądrza.


Aż muszę się do tego odnieść bo aż mnie nosiło czytając odpowiedzi marcinbbb. Straszny burak, zgadzam się z kolegą Drogba, że koleś się wielce mądrzy bo on już ma i jak ktoś drąży temat to nie dość, że nie pomaga to jeszcze jest zwykłym bucem dla innych. Nie wiem po co w ogóle się udzielać jak nie ma się nic pomocnego do powiedzenia.

----------


## ASANAK

Też chętnie bym poczytał podpowiedzi jak to robić. Mam umowę w PGE i tam mnie przekonali na G12W ( taką miałem wcześniej przed założeniem fotowoltaiki i wychodziło mi BDB ), ale podobnie jak mrpiter nie wiem co teraz sądzić na temat tej taryfy. W PGE powiedziano mi, że nadal się opłaca ją zachować ale w kwestii ewentualnych dopłat za energię po przekroczeniu "mojej produkcji" tj., że to co pobiorę ponad czyt. to za co będę dopłacał będzie liczone proporcjonalnie wg. godzin zużycia . Sam nie bardzo to rozumiem. Z góry dzięki.

----------


## gawel

W moim PGE 2 tygodnie temu poinformowano mnie że taryfa g12w jak najbardziej się opłaca. Natomiast faktycznie naliczanie opustów cenowych ma odbywać się tak że najpierw odliczane będą kwh w I strefie a jak ich zabraknie to w II strefie. 
Jest to korzystne i w sumie logiczne bo:
produkcja jest tylko w dzień (-2 h w II strefie)
jakaś część zużycia produkcji własnej też jest zużywana
w moim przypadku obecnie przed uruchomieniem PV zużywam 30% w I strefie po 67 groszy/1kwh więc będę miał to w całości pokryte przez PV
to co nie znajdzie pokrycia do odliczenia w I strefie będzie odliczone ze zużycia II strefie.

----------


## ASANAK

> W moim PGE 2 tygodnie temu poinformowano mnie że taryfa g12w jak najbardziej się opłaca. Natomiast faktycznie naliczanie opustów cenowych ma odbywać się tak że najpierw odliczane będą kwh w I strefie a jak ich zabraknie to w II strefie. 
> Jest to korzystne i w sumie logiczne bo:
> produkcja jest tylko w dzień (-2 h w II strefie)
> jakaś część zużycia produkcji własnej też jest zużywana
> w moim przypadku obecnie przed uruchomieniem PV zużywam 30% w I strefie po 67 groszy/1kwh więc będę miał to w całości pokryte przez PV
> to co nie znajdzie pokrycia do odliczenia w I strefie będzie odliczone ze zużycia II strefie.



To zużycie w 2 taryfie masz niewiele większe niż ja, u mnie wychodzi mniej niż 25%. Zakładając, że Tobie i mi powiedzieli to samo to może to będzie prawda  :Smile: 
Jeszcze się zastanawiam czy teraz można stosować mniejszy "reżim" w używaniu pompy dla większego komfortu.

----------


## gawel

Jedna rzecz jest fajna w umowie prosumenckiej nie ma prognoz i zaliczek. Czyli do czerwca nic nie płacę i PGE mnie kredytuje  :rotfl:

----------


## ASANAK

> Jedna rzecz jest fajna w umowie prosumenckiej nie ma prognoz i zaliczek. Czyli do czerwca nic nie płacę i PGE mnie kredytuje


Gawel to tu jest rozbieżność mi powiedzieli, że płacę jak wcześniej a potem będzie rozliczenie pierwsze półroczne i następnie drugie roczne z bilansowaniem za cały rok .

----------


## gawel

rejon KOnstancin Jeziorna

----------


## ASANAK

U mnie rejon Białystok, ale to chyba nie ma znaczenia. Z tego co napisałeś to teoretycznie mamy nie płacić przez pół roku i potem rozliczenie wstępne produkcja - zużycie = rachunek do zapłaty ( oczywiście potrącając od energii oddanej 20% ) . Tak ?

----------


## gawel

tak

----------


## Stafik73

> Przy podejmowaniu decyzji o wyborze tej, czy innej taryfy z serii G12 nie bez znaczenia jest z jakim Operatorem mamy podpisaną Umowę Kompleksową.
> Odsyłam do artykułu:
> 
> http://gramwzielone.pl/trendy/25752/...-w-taryfie-g12
> 
> Ja niestety mam umowę z Tauronem.


Właśnie jestem przed podpisaniem nowej umowy z Tauronem. Na wiosnę będę miał założone panele. Chciałem wybrać taryfę G12w. Czy może jednak powinienem wybrać inną taryfę.

----------


## gawel

> Właśnie jestem przed podpisaniem nowej umowy z Tauronem. Na wiosnę będę miał założone panele. Chciałem wybrać taryfę G12w. Czy może jednak powinienem wybrać inną taryfę.


Nie wybierz taryfę g12W bo to się opłaca , jakie masz argumenty przeciw?

----------


## Stafik73

W artykule są zawarte informacje niejasnego rozliczania. Przeciwko G12w nie mam nic,wręcz przeciwnie,sam namawiam wszystkich znajomych :smile:

----------


## vr5

> Właśnie jestem przed podpisaniem nowej umowy z Tauronem. Na wiosnę będę miał założone panele. Chciałem wybrać taryfę G12w. Czy może jednak powinienem wybrać inną taryfę.


Jeśli Twoja PV w całości pokryje potrzeby na prąd, to wybór taryfy (teoretycznie) nie ma znaczenia. Teoretycznie, gdyż z reguły zużycie wzrasta w myśl przysłowia jak apetyt.

G11 - jest optymalna dla czerpiących prąd tylko w dzień.

Optował bym za G12W. Jeszcze musisz podjąć decyzję jakie wybrać okresy rozliczeniowe. 

Jeśli 12-miesięczne to będziesz miał najniższy abonament. Jeśli 1-miesięczne to abonament będzie wyższy o parę złotych, ale zyskasz na proporcjach rozliczeń.

Tauron jako jedyny Operator stosuje rozliczenie proporcjonalne wynikające z proporcji zużycia energii w poszczególnych taryfach, czyli tylko tej, która jest rejestrowana przez licznik.

Jeśli nie zgłosisz od razu przy Umowie Kompleksowej w jakich okresach chcesz być rozliczany, to jest domniemanie, że chcesz wg terminów gdy jeszcze nie miałeś PV.

----------


## lesiu681

> Jeśli Twoja PV w całości pokryje potrzeby na prąd, to wybór taryfy (teoretycznie) nie ma znaczenia. Teoretycznie, gdyż z reguły zużycie wzrasta w myśl przysłowia jak apetyt.
> 
> G11 - jest optymalna dla czerpiących prąd tylko w dzień.
> 
> Optował bym za G12W. Jeszcze musisz podjąć decyzję jakie wybrać okresy rozliczeniowe. 
> 
> Jeśli 12-miesięczne to będziesz miał najniższy abonament. Jeśli 1-miesięczne to abonament będzie wyższy o parę złotych, ale zyskasz na proporcjach rozliczeń.
> 
> Tauron jako jedyny Operator stosuje rozliczenie proporcjonalne wynikające z proporcji zużycia energii w poszczególnych taryfach, czyli tylko tej, która jest rejestrowana przez licznik.
> ...


vr5 a jak wygląda w Tauronie sprawa z bilansowaniem międzyfazowym w przypadku instalacji trójfazowej? Prawdą jest, że może zaistnieć taka sytuacja, że instalacja podpięta pod jedną fazę produkuje prąd a np czajnik pracuje na drugiej fazie i wtedy odbieramy z ZE energię wyprodukowaną przez naszą Pv pomniejszoną o 20%? Pytam, bo spotkałem się z taką opinią w sieci.

----------


## vr5

> vr5 a jak wygląda w Tauronie sprawa z bilansowaniem międzyfazowym w przypadku instalacji trójfazowej? Prawdą jest, że może zaistnieć taka sytuacja, że instalacja podpięta pod jedną fazę produkuje prąd a np czajnik pracuje na drugiej fazie i wtedy odbieramy z ZE energię wyprodukowaną przez naszą Pv pomniejszoną o 20%? Pytam, bo spotkałem się z taką opinią w sieci.


Nie mam  przyłącza 3-fazowego. Podobno jest rozliczana metodą algebraiczną, czyli w przykładzie opisanym przez Ciebie tracisz 20 %.
Najlepiej to sprawdzić samemu. Jest to wykonalne.

----------


## biikej

Sam mam g12w i jestem w trakcie negocjacji co do instalacji. Roczne zuzycie mam okolo 11,5 mWh wiec robie instalacje 10kW. Do tej pory mam jakies 70-75% w II taryfie i reszte w pierwszej ale PC chodzi tylko w II taryfie. IMO korzystanie z PC w II taryfie (czyli de facto w nocy+weekendy) jest zupelnie bez sensu. Na noc temperatura powinna byc przeciez nizsza a nie wyzsza wiec logiczne jest grzanie w dzien i ewentualnie utrzymuywanie temperatury w nocy. .

Sam nie wiem co zrobic choc dla mnie oczywistym jest ze przy FV PC bedzie chodzila w dzien - nie widze sensu grzania w II taryfie skoro sam produkuje prad. 

Przy g12w produkcja pradu to 34 godziny z jakich 84... (oczywiscie przyjmuje teoretyczne 12h/dzien). Nie wiem czy nie za duzo tej drugiej ale moze nie bo i tak pranie 2, zmywarka 2, prasowanie 1 i 2, pc raczej 1 chodz ciut i 2 skoro od 13 grzanie.

----------


## plamiak

> Roczne zuzycie mam okolo 11,5 mWh wiec robie instalacje 10kW. Do tej pory mam jakies 70-75% w II taryfie i reszte w pierwszej ale PC chodzi tylko w II taryfie. IMO korzystanie z PC w II taryfie (czyli de facto w nocy+weekendy) jest zupelnie bez sensu. Na noc temperatura powinna byc przeciez nizsza a nie wyzsza wiec logiczne jest grzanie w dzien i ewentualnie utrzymuywanie temperatury w nocy. .
> 
> Sam nie wiem co zrobic choc dla mnie oczywistym jest ze przy FV PC bedzie chodzila w dzien - nie widze sensu grzania w II taryfie skoro sam produkuje prad.


Pytanie czy masz podłogókę czy grzejniki. Nie wiem czy Ci wystarczy mocy (i dnia) aby zasilać PC z PV...
Ja też mam G12w tylko podłogówkę i na razie grzeję tylko w tanich godzinach. Zakładam że PC pracująca w tanich godzinach będzie zużywała prąd po 0,35 pln, nastomiast 5,3 kWp zmijeszy zużycie drogiego prądu.

----------


## gawel

> Sam mam g12w i jestem w trakcie negocjacji co do instalacji. Roczne zuzycie mam okolo 11,5 mWh wiec robie instalacje 10kW. Do tej pory mam jakies 70-75% w II taryfie i reszte w pierwszej ale PC chodzi tylko w II taryfie. IMO korzystanie z PC w II taryfie (czyli de facto w nocy+weekendy) jest zupelnie bez sensu. Na noc temperatura powinna byc przeciez nizsza a nie wyzsza wiec logiczne jest grzanie w dzien i ewentualnie utrzymuywanie temperatury w nocy. .
> 
> Sam nie wiem co zrobic choc dla mnie oczywistym jest ze przy FV PC bedzie chodzila w dzien - nie widze sensu grzania w II taryfie skoro sam produkuje prad. 
> 
> Przy g12w produkcja pradu to 34 godziny z jakich 84... (oczywiscie przyjmuje teoretyczne 12h/dzien). Nie wiem czy nie za duzo tej drugiej ale moze nie bo i tak pranie 2, zmywarka 2, prasowanie 1 i 2, pc raczej 1 chodz ciut i 2 skoro od 13 grzanie.


Owszem w nocy możesz obniżyć temperaturę, ale na dworze jest najzimniej w nocy zimą i dlatego taryfa g12w ma sens. Na twoim miejscu na razie zostawiłbym taryfę w spokoju i po pierwszym roku zdecydował na podstawie wyników.

W dzień no może nie teraz i nie w grudniu ale PV załatwią ci kwestię produkcji w dzień kiedy prąd jest najdroższy. I tak masz produkcję masz w dzień nie liczę 2h w dzien w II strefie i w PGE jest taka zasada,  opust cenowy 0.8 jest odejmowany od kwh wyprodukowanych w poszczególnych strefach z tym ze po wyczerpaniu strefy I opust jest odliczany od strefy II. 
Przy takich zasadach przechodzenie na droższą taryfę żeby mieć większy opust jest błędne według mnie.

Mam zużycie roczne 7MWh z tego struktura zużycia 30/70, moc instalacji 4kwp . mam nadzieje zbilansować całkowicie zużycie dzienne i trochę nocnego. Bez sensu byłoby zerowanie zużycia nocnego po 34 gr/1kwh , a już nie wiem jak nieobraźliwie nazwać przechodzenie na g-11 po to żeby to uzasadniać. :cool:

----------


## gawel

> Pytanie czy masz podłogókę czy grzejniki. Nie wiem czy Ci wystarczy mocy (i dnia) aby zasilać PC z PV...
> Ja też mam G12w tylko podłogówkę i na razie grzeję tylko w tanich godzinach. Zakładam że PC pracująca w tanich godzinach będzie zużywała prąd po 0,35 pln, nastomiast 5,3 kWp zmijeszy zużycie drogiego prądu.


Mam podobne założenia.

----------


## vr5

> vr5 a jak wygląda w Tauronie sprawa z bilansowaniem międzyfazowym w przypadku instalacji trójfazowej? Prawdą jest, że może zaistnieć taka sytuacja, że instalacja podpięta pod jedną fazę produkuje prąd a np czajnik pracuje na drugiej fazie i wtedy odbieramy z ZE energię wyprodukowaną przez naszą Pv pomniejszoną o 20%? Pytam, bo spotkałem się z taką opinią w sieci.


Wszyscy piszą, że liczą metodą algebraiczną. Mam instalację 1-fazową, więc mnie nie dotyczy.




> Sam mam g12w i jestem w trakcie negocjacji co do instalacji. Roczne zuzycie mam okolo 11,5 mWh wiec robie instalacje 10kW. Do tej pory mam jakies 70-75% w II taryfie i reszte w pierwszej ale PC chodzi tylko w II taryfie. IMO korzystanie z PC w II taryfie (czyli de facto w nocy+weekendy) jest zupelnie bez sensu. Na noc temperatura powinna byc przeciez nizsza a nie wyzsza wiec logiczne jest grzanie w dzien i ewentualnie utrzymuywanie temperatury w nocy. .
> 
> Sam nie wiem co zrobic choc dla mnie oczywistym jest ze przy FV PC bedzie chodzila w dzien - nie widze sensu grzania w II taryfie skoro sam produkuje prad. 
> 
> Przy g12w produkcja pradu to 34 godziny z jakich 84... (oczywiscie przyjmuje teoretyczne 12h/dzien). Nie wiem czy nie za duzo tej drugiej ale moze nie bo i tak pranie 2, zmywarka 2, prasowanie 1 i 2, pc raczej 1 chodz ciut i 2 skoro od 13 grzanie.


Jeśli przewidujesz zwiększenie zużycia, lub jesteś w Tauronie - zakładaj 10 kW.  
Tauron tak liczy, że im większa instalacja, tym lepsze rozliczenie.

PC dobrze się sprawdza, gdy pracuje w dzień i w nocy. Z kolei mając większą PV nie będziesz musiał się zastanawiać kiedy włączyć pralkę (w nocy hałas).
Większa PV, to jednak większy wydatek - dłuższy czas amortyzacji. Ale jeśli załapiesz się na dobrą dotację - bież ile się da.

----------


## Stafik73

Mam pytanie.Parę dni temu wymienili mi licznik na nowy w związku ze zmianą taryfy na G12w.W tym miesiącu mają mi założyć panele. Czy po instalacji wymienią mi znowu na nowy licznik .

----------


## mitch

> Mam pytanie.Parę dni temu wymienili mi licznik na nowy w związku ze zmianą taryfy na G12w.W tym miesiącu mają mi założyć panele. Czy po instalacji wymienią mi znowu na nowy licznik .


To zależy. Ale znając życie pewnie tak. Ja w tym roku miałem 3 razy zmieniany licznik  :bash:

----------


## Slak

Za dużo naliczał produkcji z PV czy za mało zużycia energii na dom?  :smile:

----------


## gawel

> Mam pytanie.Parę dni temu wymienili mi licznik na nowy w związku ze zmianą taryfy na G12w.W tym miesiącu mają mi założyć panele. Czy po instalacji wymienią mi znowu na nowy licznik .


Tak

----------


## mitch

> Za dużo naliczał produkcji z PV czy za mało zużycia energii na dom?


Nie. Na początku roku bo się skończyła homologacja, po założeniu PV na dwukierunkowy, a niedawno na wersję z LTE.

----------


## Stafik73

Jednak się okazało że wymiana licznika nie była związana ze zmianą taryfy, tylko z tym że wykonawca instalacji wcześniej wystąpił o wymianę licznika. Czy spotkał się ktoś z sytuacją że najpierw wymieniają licznik a potem montują panele?

----------


## ASANAK

Witam mam pytanie - chodzi o ilość produkowanej energii mam instalację 9,9kw i od ok początku listopada najwięcej udało się wyprodukować 14KWh , dziś np 10kwh chociaż był bardzo słoneczny dzień. Pytanie jest takie ile razy ( oczywiście mniej więcej i teoretycznie ) może być wyprodukowane latem bo jak na razie wychodzi, że zaoszczędzam ok 65zł. za miesiąc .

----------


## gawel

> Witam mam pytanie - chodzi o ilość produkowanej energii mam instalację 9,9kw i od ok początku listopada najwięcej udało się wyprodukować 14KWh , dziś np 10kwh chociaż był bardzo słoneczny dzień. Pytanie jest takie ile razy ( oczywiście mniej więcej i teoretycznie ) może być wyprodukowane latem bo jak na razie wychodzi, że zaoszczędzam ok 65zł. za miesiąc .


Napisz coś więcej o swojej i instalacji i jej usytuowaniu, bo faktycznie uzyski nie powalają . Ja dziś miałem piękny dzień i uzysk 5,05 kWh ale ja mam 4 kWp

----------


## cuuube

Moje 6kWp zrobiło dziś 12,37kWh , rocznie robi 5,6 MWh  i o czym to świadczy.  :Confused: 





> chodzi o ilość produkowanej energii mam instalację 9,9kw


 nie bój żaby zrobi co do niej należy , czyli 10MWh +/- 0,5

A gdzie widziałeś tę wartość produkcji ? Inwerter , czy licznik ZE ?

----------


## vvvv

> Moje 6kWp zrobiło dziś 12,37kWh , rocznie robi 5,6 MWh  i o czym to świadczy.


Że masz dzisiaj najdłuższego, a wczoraj miałeś najkrótszego ? 
 :big lol:

----------


## ASANAK

Odpowiadając na pytania instalację mam z 3 stron domu wsch, płd, zach. nie jest zbyt dobrze ale niestety taki kształt dachu, mam tzw optymalizatory co jednak zwiększa efektywność instalacji, produkcję widzę tylko w aplikacji. Nie pisałem, że " mi mało" tylko jakie mniej więcej są proporcje? Czytałęm gdzieś, że do 5-6 razy tyle jest latem ( oczywiście to zależy jaka pogoda, ale średnio ) i o to właśnie pytałem.

----------


## gawel

> Witam mam pytanie - chodzi o ilość produkowanej energii mam instalację 9,9kw i od ok początku listopada najwięcej udało się wyprodukować 14KWh , dziś np 10kwh chociaż był bardzo słoneczny dzień. Pytanie jest takie ile razy ( oczywiście mniej więcej i teoretycznie ) może być wyprodukowane latem bo jak na razie wychodzi, że zaoszczędzam ok 65zł. za miesiąc .



Załącznik 437812 tu masz przykładowa tabelkę z uzyskami w ciągu roku jako poglądową.

----------


## cuuube

Wartości w poszczególnych miesiącach w różnych regionach kraju moga się różnić

https://pvmonitor.pl/i_user.php?idinst=11060#/pv0


https://pvmonitor.pl/i_user.php?idinst=100309#/pv0

----------


## stefmat

Chciałbym się dołączyć; już taryfę G12W mam, ale jak to się ma do doładowywania  samochodu elektrycznego. Przecież tego w odzysku 80% nie ma jak rozliczyć, nawet jak jest osobny podlicznik.
Czy jest wyjście ze ślepej uliczki jest możliwe? Miłego,

----------


## gawel

> Chciałbym się dołączyć; już taryfę G12W mam, ale jak to się ma do doładowywania  samochodu elektrycznego. Przecież tego w odzysku 80% nie ma jak rozliczyć, nawet jak jest osobny podlicznik.
> Czy jest wyjście ze ślepej uliczki jest możliwe? Miłego,


nie rozumiem :sad:

----------


## mitch

> Chciałbym się dołączyć; już taryfę G12W mam, ale jak to się ma do doładowywania  samochodu elektrycznego. Przecież tego w odzysku 80% nie ma jak rozliczyć, nawet jak jest osobny podlicznik.
> Czy jest wyjście ze ślepej uliczki jest możliwe? Miłego,


Rany boskie. A dałbyś radę to jeszcze raz napisać, tylko bez takich skrótów myślowych. Bo póki co, odopwiedzi na Twoje pytania brzmią następująco: ładowanie EV nie jest uzależnione od taryfy, choć oczywiście ładując w nocy w taryfie g12w będzie to mniej kosztowało. Co chcesz rozliczać w odzysku 80%? Generalnie zasada jest taka, że jak jest ślepa uliczka, to zawracasz, albo wycofujesz się. Chyba nie o takie odpowiedzi chodziło?

----------


## ASANAK

> Załącznik 437812 tu masz przykładowa tabelkę z uzyskami w ciągu roku jako poglądową.


Dzięki o to mi chodziło

----------


## ASANAK

> Wartości w poszczególnych miesiącach w różnych regionach kraju moga się różnić
> 
> https://pvmonitor.pl/i_user.php?idinst=11060#/pv0
> 
> 
> https://pvmonitor.pl/i_user.php?idinst=100309#/pv0


Dzięki o to mi chodziło

----------


## stefmat

Do tej pory jedyne dostosowanie z Tauronem, po zakupie samochodu elektrycznego to przejście na taryfę G-12 W. Powinno to mi się opłacić, przy systematycznym , nocnym ładowaniu 90 KW.
Ale , po założeniu paneli elektrowoltaicznych, przy ładowaniu "własnego" prądu bądź zwrotu  80% z Taurona nie będę miał kosztów ładowania samochodu, bo przecież sam go wcześniej wyprodukowałem. Pytanie jest więc: czy mogę rozliczać jako koszty produkcji prądu? Ale jako branża bezvatowska. Jak to zrobić?
Czy udało mi się trochę przybliżyć problem? Miłego,

----------


## plamiak

> Do tej pory jedyne dostosowanie z Tauronem, po zakupie samochodu elektrycznego to przejście na taryfę G-12 W. Powinno to mi się opłacić, przy systematycznym , nocnym ładowaniu 90 KW.
> Ale , po założeniu paneli elektrowoltaicznych, przy ładowaniu "własnego" prądu bądź zwrotu  80% z Taurona nie będę miał kosztów ładowania samochodu, bo przecież sam go wcześniej wyprodukowałem. Pytanie jest więc: czy mogę rozliczać jako koszty produkcji prądu? Ale jako branża bezvatowska. Jak to zrobić?
> Czy udało mi się trochę przybliżyć problem? Miłego,


Słabo Ci wychodzi rozjaśnianie... O jakich rozliczeniach piszesz? Mając taryfę G rozliczasz się tylko "w naturze", VAT nie ma znaczenia/zastosowania.

----------


## mitch

> Do tej pory jedyne dostosowanie z Tauronem, po zakupie samochodu elektrycznego to przejście na taryfę G-12 W. Powinno to mi się opłacić, przy systematycznym , nocnym ładowaniu 90 KW.
> Ale , po założeniu paneli elektrowoltaicznych, przy ładowaniu "własnego" prądu bądź zwrotu  80% z Taurona nie będę miał kosztów ładowania samochodu, bo przecież sam go wcześniej wyprodukowałem. Pytanie jest więc: czy mogę rozliczać jako koszty produkcji prądu? Ale jako branża bezvatowska. Jak to zrobić?
> Czy udało mi się trochę przybliżyć problem? Miłego,


Rozumiem, że chodzi Ci o DG? Proponuję zasięgnąć języka w swoim biurze rachunkowym - za to m.in. pobierają wynagrodzenie.
Natomiast wg mojej wiedzy nie ma takiej możliwości, żeby korzystając z prywatnej instalacji PV odliczać koszty "tankowania" prądu (brak faktury za zużyty prąd => brak możliwości odliczeń). Przy czym nawet jeśli nie masz instalacji PV, w zależności od inwencji US może zdarzyć się, że będziesz musiał w jakiś sposób udowodnić, że pobrany prąd zasilił EV, a nie np. prywatną lodówkę. Chyba, że jest to DG pełną gębą i cały lokal jest na potrzeby DG, wraz z licznikiem.
Jakimś wyjściem jest założenie PV na firmę, w tym przypadku obejdziesz problem, gdyż sama instalacja będzie amortyzowana w kosztach.

Tak czy owak, zadaj pytanie swojej księgowej.

----------


## Radomir78

Z tego co się orientowałem to korzystniej G11, ale G12w oczywiście też można. Każdą taryfę z grupy G czyli taryf domowych możesz mieć przy PV

----------


## vvvv

> Z tego co się orientowałem to korzystniej G11, ale G12w oczywiście też można. Każdą taryfę z grupy G czyli taryf domowych możesz mieć przy PV


Tak przy G11 szybciej się PV "zwróci".  :big grin:

----------


## gawel

> Z tego co się orientowałem to korzystniej G11, ale G12w oczywiście też można. Każdą taryfę z grupy G czyli taryf domowych możesz mieć przy PV


A dlaczego korzystniej g-11 od g-12w ? U jakiego OSD?

----------


## Kaizen

> Każdą taryfę z grupy G czyli taryf domowych możesz mieć przy PV


Nie, nie możesz mieć G12as. I nie możesz zmienić sprzedawcy prądu mając PV.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Przy podejmowaniu decyzji o wyborze tej, czy innej taryfy z serii G12 nie bez znaczenia jest z jakim Operatorem mamy podpisaną Umowę Kompleksową.
> Odsyłam do artykułu:
> 
> http://gramwzielone.pl/trendy/25752/...-w-taryfie-g12
> 
> Ja niestety mam umowę z Tauronem.


Mam Taurona.
Według linku, rozliczenie jest proporcjonalne do zużycia w poszczególnych taryfach.
Aktualnie na cały rok potrzebuję 10 tys kWh.
1000 kWh w drogiej, 9000 kWh w taniej.
Teoretycznie zakładam instalację 4kWp.
Po zbilansowaniu o 20%, do wykorzystania będzie 3200kWh.
Z czego tylko 320 kWh przypadnie na drogą taryfę, gdzie realnie przy g12 80% produkcji będzie w drogiej.
Czyli zamiast 2500kWh w drogiej, dostanę tylko te marne 10% (320).
Tak jest faktycznie w Tauronie?
Dobrze to zrozumiałem?

Jeśli tak, to nie ma sensu iść w taki układ z ZE.

----------


## gawel

> Mam Taurona.
> Według linku, rozliczenie jest proporcjonalne do zużycia w poszczególnych taryfach.
> Aktualnie na cały rok potrzebuję 10 tys kWh.
> 1000 kWh w drogiej, 9000 kWh w taniej.
> Teoretycznie zakładam instalację 4kWp.
> Po zbilansowaniu o 20%, do wykorzystania będzie 3200kWh.
> Z czego tylko 320 kWh przypadnie na drogą taryfę, gdzie realnie przy g12 80% produkcji będzie w drogiej.
> Czyli zamiast 2500kWh w drogiej, dostanę tylko te marne 10% (320).
> Tak jest faktycznie w Tauronie?
> ...


W PGE jest bilansowanie taryfowe, ale ponoć bo jeszcze nie testowałem jeżeli wykorzystasz cały opust w I strefie to odejmują od II, Ja mam instalację 4 kWp a zużycie ok 7MWh mna rok w strukturze 30/70 stref i dla mnie ma to sens , Powinienem wyprodukować 4MWh wraz z auto konsumpcja i opustami pokryje całe zużycie w I strefie i reszta pójdzie z II może z 1 MWh ? zobaczymy zostało by mi ok 3MWh II strefy do opłacenia plus opłaty abonamentowe miesięczne. Dalsze rozbudowywanie instalacji póki co nie ma sensu i zwrot się wydłuża.

----------


## RRR.

> W PGE jest bilansowanie taryfowe, ale ponoć bo jeszcze nie testowałem jeżeli wykorzystasz cały opust w I strefie to odejmują od II


To potwierdzona informacja, że tak właśnie wygląda rozliczenie prosumenta w PGE przy taryfie dwustrefowej ?

----------


## gawel

> To potwierdzona informacja, że tak właśnie wygląda rozliczenie prosumenta w PGE przy taryfie dwustrefowej ?


Jak zapałce pierwszą fakturę z nowej umowy i zaistnieje taka sytuacja to dam znać.

----------


## vr5

> Mam Taurona.
> Według linku, rozliczenie jest proporcjonalne do zużycia w poszczególnych taryfach.
> Aktualnie na cały rok potrzebuję 10 tys kWh.
> 1000 kWh w drogiej, 9000 kWh w taniej.
> Teoretycznie zakładam instalację 4kWp.
> Po zbilansowaniu o 20%, do wykorzystania będzie 3200kWh.
> Z czego tylko 320 kWh przypadnie na drogą taryfę, gdzie realnie przy g12 80% produkcji będzie w drogiej.
> Czyli zamiast 2500kWh w drogiej, dostanę tylko te marne 10% (320).
> Tak jest faktycznie w Tauronie?
> ...


Tak wygląda teoretycznie. Jednak w życiu jest trochę inaczej.
Jeśli będzie słońce i wtedy pobierasz prąd (te godziny dziennej - 1000 kWh w drogiej) to wtedy nie cała energia z falownika  przechodzi przez licznik. Może się okazać, że w czasie roku Twoje rejestrowane zużycie w drogiej znacząco spadnie. Ale jeśli pozostanie z 500 kWh wg licznika to reszta obliczeń jest prawidłowa (3500 kWh - 20 %) podzielone na proporcję zużycia między odnotowanym zużyciem w poszczególnych taryfach.
Czas amortyzacji PV - w latach świetlnych...

Jedyna szansa dla takich, jak Ty - czekanie na pozew zbiorowy i wygranie sprawy w niezależnym Sądzie.
Część pracowników firmy doskonale zdaje sobie sprawę, że rozliczenie proporcjonalne jest niezgodne z prawem. Wystarczy zsumować kilka rachunków i okaże się, że wynik zsumowanego zużycia w poszczególnych taryfach jest różny liczony łącznie i w  rachunkach oddzielnie.

----------


## Binio84

Koledzy, szukam porady.
Jestem aktualnie po montażu instalacji 9,75
Roczne zużycie mamy na poziomie ~13-14
Jest to dom powiedzmy 2 rodzinny oraz za dnia prowadzona jest działalność (dochodzi praca kilku komputerów, światła sporo)
W części domu mamy podłogówkę, reszta grzana jest gazem. Nie znam realnego stosunku zużycia z podziałęm na pory dnia.. 
Do tej pory mieliśmy G11, bo jakoś tak pozostało.. rozmyślam nad sensem G12 lub G12W.
Być może w przyszłości pojawi się auto elektryczne, gdzie ładowanie może nie będzie częste (niskie przebiegi) ale może być dostosowane do pory dnia/nocy

Jakieś porady?

----------


## budowlany_laik

> W PGE jest bilansowanie taryfowe, ale ponoć bo jeszcze nie testowałem jeżeli wykorzystasz cały opust w I strefie to odejmują od II, Ja mam instalację 4 kWp a zużycie ok 7MWh mna rok w strukturze 30/70 stref i dla mnie ma to sens , Powinienem wyprodukować 4MWh wraz z auto konsumpcja i opustami pokryje całe zużycie w I strefie i reszta pójdzie z II może z 1 MWh ? zobaczymy zostało by mi ok 3MWh II strefy do opłacenia plus opłaty abonamentowe miesięczne. Dalsze rozbudowywanie instalacji póki co nie ma sensu i zwrot się wydłuża.


A w jakich okresach masz to rozliczenie? Bo w Enerdze w 2-miesięcznych, co wychodzi dla mnie źle mając G12 - biorąc pod uwagę roczną strukturę produkcji i zużycie w poszczególnych miesiącach. Gdyby rozliczenie było raz w roku, to miałoby to sens.

----------


## gawel

> A w jakich okresach masz to rozliczenie? Bo w Enerdze w 2-miesięcznych, co wychodzi dla mnie źle mając G12 - biorąc pod uwagę roczną strukturę produkcji i zużycie w poszczególnych miesiącach. Gdyby rozliczenie było raz w roku, to miałoby to sens.


Ja mam dwa okresy rozliczeniowe styczeń-czerwiec i lipiec-grudzień. Jak to wyjdzie to zobaczę bo na razie są opóźnienia w fakturowaniu a miałęm zmianę licnzika po miesiacu z 2 biegunowego na 2 biegunowy GSM  :cool:

----------


## kulibob

> A w jakich okresach masz to rozliczenie? Bo w Enerdze w 2-miesięcznych, co wychodzi dla mnie źle mając G12 - biorąc pod uwagę roczną strukturę produkcji i zużycie w poszczególnych miesiącach. Gdyby rozliczenie było raz w roku, to miałoby to sens.


W sumie u siebie nie pytałem się  co ile rozliczają. A jakie to ma znaczenie? Magazynowane itak musi być na rok ?

----------


## Juras44

U mnie wczoraj młody chłopak z kolejnej firmy pv
Odradzał mi pozostanie w g12w gdyż to się wg niego nie opłaca przy 10kw pv.
Przed chwilą sprawdziłem licznik i u mnie wygląda to tak za rok 2019 od 09 stycznia do dziś.

Tania taryfa zużycie 8,800kwh x 0,25gr co daje 2200zł.
Droga taryfa zużycie 1500kwh x 0,68gr co daje 1020zł
Latem cwu opedzą solary natomiast zima cwu grzałka 3kw jak też bufor 1000l z 3x6kw grzałki.
Dodam że w domu wszystko na prąd.
Procentowo wychodzi że w drogiej taryfie zużywam około 21% energii w stosunku do 79% w taniej taryfie, lecz jak policzymy kasę to wychodzi grubo ponad 110% różnicy w cenie. Dodać muszę że prądem grzeję od września 2019r i raz czy dwa razy uruchomiałem instalacje w kwietniu to też wtedy trochę poszło tego prądu. Także zużycie w taniej taryfie sumarycznie w 2020r będzie  większe bo dojdzie grzanie za styczeń ,luty marzec. Gdzie wcześniej chodził kopciuch.

----------


## andy_n

Wczoraj zakończyłem montaż instalacji PV 4,5kWp. Pobór roczny ok 5,5 MWh.
Spodziewam się, że będę pod kreską i energia z PV nie pokryje mojego zapotrzebowania.
Do tej pory stosowałem taryfę G12w z proporcją zużycie 30/70 (dzień/noc).

Teraz mam dylemat, czy utrzymać G12w, czy jednak zmienić na G12.
Rozumiem, to w bardzo prosto sposób. Absolutne minimum jakie chcę osiągnąć to wytworzenie tyle energii, aby pokryć zużycie w dziennej (droższej) strefie. Niedobór zapłacę po cenach strefy nocnej (tańszej).

Dlatego obstawiam, że korzystniej będzie zmienić na G12. Dlaczego?
- więcej godzin pracy PV (soboty, niedziele i dni świąteczne), podczas których wytworzona zostanie energia w droższej strefie
- niższe ceny  (energia + składnik zmienny sieciowy) niż w G12w.

Dobrze kombinuję?

----------


## budowlany_laik

U jakiego sprzedawcy energii jesteś i co ile masz rozliczenie produkcja-zużycie?

----------


## andy_n

Teren PGE
rozliczenie 6 miesięczne

----------


## gawel

> Wczoraj zakończyłem montaż instalacji PV 4,5kWp. Pobór roczny ok 5,5 MWh.
> Spodziewam się, że będę pod kreską i energia z PV nie pokryje mojego zapotrzebowania.
> Do tej pory stosowałem taryfę G12w z proporcją zużycie 30/70 (dzień/noc).
> 
> Teraz mam dylemat, czy utrzymać G12w, czy jednak zmienić na G12.
> Rozumiem, to w bardzo prosto sposób. Absolutne minimum jakie chcę osiągnąć to wytworzenie tyle energii, aby pokryć zużycie w dziennej (droższej) strefie. Niedobór zapłacę po cenach strefy nocnej (tańszej).
> 
> Dlatego obstawiam, że korzystniej będzie zmienić na G12. Dlaczego?
> - więcej godzin pracy PV (soboty, niedziele i dni świąteczne), podczas których wytworzona zostanie energia w droższej strefie
> ...


Nie

----------


## vr5

> Teren PGE
> rozliczenie 6 miesięczne


Przechodząc do G12 i tak wytworzysz najwięcej energii w drogiej taryfie. W dni świąteczne i wolne od pracy w okresie letnim prawdopodobnie już przed 12-tą do 15-tej będziesz w większości korzystał nie z prądu z ZE, ale własnego.
Więc jeśli Twoje zużycie w dziennej do nocnej wyjdzie nie 30 % do 70 %, ale  50 % na 50 % to PV ma prawo dać pełne pokrycie dziennej.

W G12 mniej zapłacisz za dzienną i nocną, więc jeśli by trochę zabrakło z PV, pewnie i tak wyjdziesz "na swoje".

Mój Sprzedawca rozlicza inaczej (proporcjonalnie z proporcji zużycia, które przeszło przez licznik) i chyba tylko u niego  jest sens pozostania w G12W.

----------


## gawel

> Przechodząc do G12 i tak wytworzysz najwięcej energii w drogiej taryfie. W dni świąteczne i wolne od pracy w okresie letnim prawdopodobnie już przed 12-tą do 15-tej będziesz w większości korzystał nie z prądu z ZE, ale własnego.
> Więc jeśli Twoje zużycie w dziennej do nocnej wyjdzie nie 30 % do 70 %, ale  50 % na 50 % to PV ma prawo dać pełne pokrycie dziennej.
> 
> W G12 mniej zapłacisz za dzienną i nocną, więc jeśli by trochę zabrakło z PV, pewnie i tak wyjdziesz "na swoje".
> 
> Mój Sprzedawca rozlicza inaczej (proporcjonalnie z proporcji zużycia, które przeszło przez licznik) i chyba tylko u niego  jest sens pozostania w G12W.


Pełna zgoda. Ja natomiast mam właczone ogrzewanie non stop obecnie bez żadnych okienek i w okresie 19 listopada-31 grudnia proporcja wyszła 30/70 (1/2) czyli spoko i to obala mit że nalezy pinowac godzin tanszych do realizacji pewnych prac domowych. 

Natomiast dopowiem choć juz pisałem że mam wyjasnieie PGE że w przypadku zbilansowania zużycia w 100% w taryfie I i pozostaniu jeszcze opustu jest on odejmowany od zużycia w II strefie. I odwrotnie o ile by zaistniała taka sytuacja.

----------


## andy_n

Czuję się nieprzekonany
Nadal nie rozumiem na czym polega wyższość G12w nad G12.
Jedyna przewaga G12w jaką widzę, to zdecydowana większa ilość godzin w drugiej (tańszej) strefie

----------


## gawel

> Czuję się nieprzekonany
> Nadal nie rozumiem na czym polega wyższość G12w nad G12.
> Jedyna przewaga G12w jaką widzę, to zdecydowana większa ilość godzin w drugiej (tańszej) strefie


... i to powoduje że bez większego problemu i zabiegów organizacyjnych koszt jest niższy czyli płąłcimy mniej a jeżeli decydujemy się na PV to też potrzebujemy ich mniej aby doprowadzić rachunek do 100-150 zł miesięcznie wraz z opłatami stałymi przy ogrzewaniu elektrycznym.

Tutaj jest ciekawy wpis https://www.pieniadzepodkontrola.pl/...est-najtansza/

ceny stare ale proporcje i sens realne.

----------


## kulibob

> Czuję się nieprzekonany
> Nadal nie rozumiem na czym polega wyższość G12w nad G12.
> Jedyna przewaga G12w jaką widzę, to zdecydowana większa ilość godzin w drugiej (tańszej) strefie


średni koszt kWh w g12 jest niższy niż w g11.
Z czego ok 65% czasu  to tania taryfa

----------


## andy_n

> średni koszt kWh w g12 jest niższy niż w g11.
> Z czego ok 65% czasu  to tania taryfa


Po co to odniesienie do G11?

Rozumiem sens taryf dwustrefowych. Nie rozumiem, jedynie wyższości G12w nad G12, w sytuacji kiedy używamy PV

----------


## andy_n

> Tutaj jest ciekawy wpis https://www.pieniadzepodkontrola.pl/...est-najtansza/
> ceny stare ale proporcje i sens realne.


To świetny artykuł, ale niewiele wnosi w dyskusji przy fotowoltaice

----------


## vr5

> Rozumiem sens taryf dwustrefowych. Nie rozumiem, jedynie wyższości G12w nad G12, w sytuacji kiedy używamy PV


Przeczytaj jeszcze raz (ze zrozumieniem) mój post adresowany do Ciebie.

----------


## andy_n

> Przeczytaj jeszcze raz (ze zrozumieniem) mój post adresowany do Ciebie.


Przeczytałem.
A czytałeś moje pytanie?

Może uprośćmy temat.
Załóżmy, że zużywam rocznie 5000kWh. Z tego 2000kWh w 1 strefie (droższej), a 3000 kWh w 2 strefie (tańszej).

Tak jak napisałem, nie spodziewam się pokrycia w 100% mojego zapotrzebowania na energię przez PV.

Dlatego warunkiem podstawowym jest, aby energia z pv pokryła co najmniej energię zużytą w 1 strefie, tj. 2000 kWh. O to się nie martwię  :wink: 
Pozostałą energię, którą zużyję, a nie pokryję z pv, rozliczę  po cenie 2 strefy.
I tu mam wybór:
- 0,2825 zł/kWh (G12)
- 0,3107 zł/kWh (G12w)
Powyższe stawki (netto) to suma ceny energii i stawki zmiennej sieciowej obowiązującej na terenie PGE, oddział Warszawa. 

Dla mnie wybór jest oczywisty, ale okazuje się że jestem odosobniony w tym myśleniu.

----------


## budowlany_laik

*andy_n*, tu masz podobny temat: https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...korzystniejsza

----------


## gawel

> Po co to odniesienie do G11?
> 
> Rozumiem sens taryf dwustrefowych. Nie rozumiem, jedynie wyższości G12w nad G12, w sytuacji kiedy używamy PV


W G12w masz w porównaniu z G12 1160 h więcej taryfy taniej w przeliczeniu na doby to 48 dni więcej.

W G12 masz proporcje procentowe stref I / II 42/58
w G12w odpowiednio 28/72 i to u mnie potwierdza się w praktyce

czyli masz 14% czasu w II strefie nie wiem czy to tak mało.

Prąd w II strefie jest tani i dlatego możesz założyć pv tylko pokrywające I strefę bo to ma sens ekonomiczny nie przepłacasz a rachunek maleję znacząco

----------


## cuuube

> nie przepłacasz a rachunek maleję znacząco


 szczególnie jeśli między innymi prasowanie uważa się za zbytek(jak ty) , ewentualnie każe się żonie sterczeć z żelazkiem w ręku po nocach(jak kulibob) 


 :bash: no ale to przecież nie są wyrzeczenia i żaden reżim , by mieć odpowiednie proporcje zużycia .

----------


## gawel

> szczególnie jeśli między innymi prasowanie uważa się za zbytek(jak ty) , ewentualnie każe się żonie sterczeć z żelazkiem w ręku po nocach(jak kulibob) 
> 
> 
> no ale to przecież nie są wyrzeczenia i żaden reżim , by mieć odpowiednie proporcje zużycia .


Pozbyłem się żelazka bo było bezużyteczne i kosztowne w eksploatacji podobnie jak żona  :big tongue:

----------


## tkaczor123

> szczególnie jeśli między innymi prasowanie uważa się za zbytek(jak ty) , ewentualnie każe się żonie sterczeć z żelazkiem w ręku po nocach(jak kulibob) 
> 
> 
> no ale to przecież nie są wyrzeczenia i żaden reżim , by mieć odpowiednie proporcje zużycia .


Zawsze może gotować dzień wcześniej w nocy lub wstać wcześniej rano. Lub zwalniać się wcześniej z pracy by ugotować obiad. Taryfa dobra dla grzejących prądem wtedy stosunek noc/dzień wychodzi dobry. To tak jak bym powiedział żonie słuchaj dziś nie świeci słońce , zbliża się noc nie "zapuszczaj" pralki, suszarki, zmywarki nie prasuj bo Tauron oddaje nam WSP 0.8 i strata. Każdy jednak robi jak uważa i żyje swoim życiem .  Na głupi alkohol wydaje miesiecznie z 300zl (nie chodzę po knajpach). Jakbym miał wszystko przeliczać to bym zgupial

----------


## gawel

> Zawsze może gotować dzień wcześniej w nocy lub wstać wcześniej rano. Lub zwalniać się wcześniej z pracy by ugotować obiad. Taryfa dobra dla grzejących prądem wtedy stosunek noc/dzień wychodzi dobry. To tak jak bym powiedział żonie słuchaj dziś nie świeci słońce , zbliża się noc nie "zapuszczaj" pralki, suszarki, zmywarki nie prasuj bo Tauron oddaje nam WSP 0.8 i strata. Każdy jednak robi jak uważa i żyje swoim życiem .  Na głupi alkohol wydaje miesiecznie z 300zl (nie chodzę po knajpach). Jakbym miał wszystko przeliczać to bym zgupial


To prawda a najbardziej denne jest kiedy spokojnie sobie żyjesz nie przejmujesz się porami dnia i nocy masz niższy rachunek niż przy taryfie g11 bo to przetestowałeś, a ktoś ma ból dupy i widzi problemy tam gdzie ich nie ma. I wmawia komunały o żonie niewolnicy sory ale rzygać się chce ileż można to wałkować ?

----------


## cuuube

> Pozbyłem się żelazka bo było bezużyteczne i kosztowne w eksploatacji podobnie jak żona


 :wave:  cieszymy się twoim szczęściem . I dlatego ,że ty się ich pozbyłeś , G12 ma opłacać się innym , którzy tego nie zrobili . Brawo ty .  :rotfl: 


Może w swoich wpsiach posiadacze G12 i pochodnych zaczną dopisywać jak banki  'gwiazdki' małymi literami , tak dla dobra tych ,których próbują przekonać do słuszności tej taryfy 



*pozbyłem się żony, bo była bezużyteczna
*pozbyłem się żelazka , bo lubię wyglądać jak wyciągnięty psu z gardła
* włączam pralkę po 22 
*druga pralka sama się ładuje po 23
*do suszarki przenoszą pranie o północy krasnoludki
*zmywarka po 22
*żarcie na indukcji tylko w tanim okienku (jak w barze)
*
*
*

----------


## gawel

> cieszymy się twoim szczęściem . I dlatego ,że ty się ich pozbyłeś , G12 ma opłacać się innym , którzy tego nie zrobili . Brawo ty . 
> 
> 
> Może w swoich wpsiach posiadacze G12 i pochodnych zaczną dopisywać jak banki  'gwiazdki' małymi literami , tak dla dobra tych ,których próbują przekonać do słuszności tej taryfy 
> 
> 
> 
> *pozbyłem się żony, bo była bezużyteczna
> *pozbyłem się żelazka , bo lubię wyglądać jak wyciągnięty psu z gardła
> ...


 :popcorn:

----------


## Juras44

U mnie drugi rok śmiga g12w.
Piętam jak na początku żona była sceptycznie nastawiona.
Lecz bardzo szybko udało się ogarnąć temat i nie ma z tym problemu.
W domu hulają trzy tv 65 oled 50 plasma plus 50 led. Tutaj zero ograniczeń. Podobnie z gotowaniem czy używaniem termomixa cz tez piekarnika , odkurzanie robi roborock. Zmywarka jest duża i głównie włączana była wieczorami ale jak jest potrzeba to i chodzi w dzuen. Jedyna zmianą to pranie plus suszarka. Nauczyliśmy się robić duże pranie w sobotę i po problemie.
Co najważniejsze dom ogrzewam prądem od 2019r mega wygoda i komfort. U mnie zużycie w drugiej taryfie to ponad 75% w stosunku do 25% w I taryfie.
Za dużo codziennym życiu wcale się nie zmienilo. Jak żona chce coś upiec to piecze, podobnie z prasowaniem. Wiadomym jest że potrzeba jest pamiętać o okienku no i później wieczory. 
Ale naprawdę nie wiem skąd taki lament.
Dopuki sam nie sprawdziłem na własnej skórze to też obawiałem się że będzie ciężko ale nic z tego.
I najważniejsze proszę policzyć sobie zużycie około 10000tyskwh w g11 u mnie 52gr brutto. A tak mam w II taryfie 8800kwh po 25gr i niecałe 1500kwh po 68gr brutto.

----------


## budowlany_laik

A dlaczego PV na całe zużycie, skoro tak tanią masz II strefę? Jaki dostawca prądu?

----------


## gawel

> A dlaczego PV na całe zużycie, skoro tak tanią masz II strefę? Jaki dostawca prądu?


To mógł być chyba tylko gliwicki tauron to oni mieli dystrybucje 4 gr i 21 prąd ale to już chyba historia

----------


## Juras44

Tauron Dolny Śląsk
Udało mi się podpisać ponowną umowę z gwarancją ceny w g12w.
Ceny nawet ciut chyba tańsze za prąd niż w zeszłym roku, lecz opłata dystrybucji jest większa niż rok temu.

----------


## budowlany_laik

Tylko 1500 kWh w drogiej rocznie, 125 kWh miesięcznie. Jak Ty to robisz?
Ładnie, tylko 15% w drogiej i średnia cena za kWh 31 groszy wychodzi  :roll eyes: 
U mnie średnia wieloletnia to 22% w drogiej.

----------


## Juras44

Oboje z żoną pracujemy być może i to też się przyczynia do zużycia w drogiej taryfie. Chociaż w roku 2019r praktycznie 4,5miesiąca przesiedziałem w domu.
U mnie zużycie w drugiej taryfie drastycznie wzrasta w okresie ogrzewania. Bufor grzanym jest tylko w g12w. Regulator pokojowy ustawiony mam na 22st i tego wogóle nie zmieniam nawet jak nikogo nie ma w domu. Chciałem zobaczyć jakie będzie zużycie przy takim grzaniu. Poprostu 2019r to testowanie nowej formy ogrzewania domu. Wiem , że jak będę zmieniał temp np na 20st kiedy nas nie ma w domu to zużycie w jakiś sposób w drugiej taryfie będzie niższe.  Latem wodę użytkową ciepłą mam z solarów i tam głównie pompka chodzi w drogiej tatyfie.
W tym roku chce założyć pv jak najbliżej 10kwp ale mam ograniczenia dachu czytaj powierzchnia dach płaski północny zachód 250st i do tego trochę miejsca na skosie może te dwie płaszczyzny pozwolą na taką instalację. Jeśli nie to założę tyle ile będzie najlepiej chodzić na tym dachu. Na razie czekam na gminę która w grancie daje upust do 25tyszl na pv przy wymianie kopciucha. Kopciucha w 2019r w kwietniu pozbyłem się także instalacja przygotowana i teraz tylko pv.

----------


## budowlany_laik

> Na razie czekam na gminę która w grancie daje* upust do 25tyszl na pv przy wymianie kopciucha. Kopciucha w 2019r w kwietniu pozbyłem się* także instalacja przygotowana i teraz tylko pv.


Prawidłowo. Jak się chce, to można. Bez dymu i tanio. 
Przykład dla innych, co to sądzą, że ogień trzeba palić i że grzanie prądem jest drogie.

----------


## Juras44

Jak serwisant od solarów w kwietniu 2019r dobijał glikol do solarów plus ustawiał ciśnienie w zbiornikach to powiedział mi że cyt jest pan odważny iść w prąd w ogrzewanie. A ja mu na to że przy całej mojej pracy przy zakupie czy to węgla tona ponad 900zl czy to brykiet drzewny tona 700zl plus cała praca przy tym a szło mi na opał około 3tyszl cały rok. Paliłem w Defro górnego spalania i po wypaleniu jednego załadunku paliwa procedura od nowa i tak wkoło.Do tego swego czasu brakowało brykietu kiedy nie chciałem palić węglem i kolejny problem.
Także nawet jak będzie trochę drożej to za wygodę jestem wstanie zapłacić.

----------


## Moskit81

Witam
W przyszłym tygodniu mam montaż instalacji 8,64kWp WZ. Obecnie taryfa G12w, i roczne zużycie 8.7kWh, pompa ciepła i ogrzewanie tylko podłogówka. Pompa ustawiona że w taniej taryfie grzeje mocniej, w drogiej słabiej. Bezwładność podłogówki duża więc nie czuć różnicy. Zmywarka i pralka włącza się w tańszej taryfie, gotowanie na indukcji. 
Dobrze kombinuje ze lepiej mi w mojej sytuacji przejść na g11 i poustawiać wszystko tak żeby zużycie było jak największe za dnia jak jest produkcja? Będę monitorował produkcje PV zużycie całkowite oraz pompę ciepła na pvmonitor.pl . Proszę o pomoc w wyborze taryfy.
Dzieki

----------


## gawel

> Witam
> W przyszłym tygodniu mam montaż instalacji 8,64kWp WZ. Obecnie taryfa G12w, i roczne zużycie 8.7kWh, pompa ciepła i ogrzewanie tylko podłogówka. Pompa ustawiona że w taniej taryfie grzeje mocniej, w drogiej słabiej. Bezwładność podłogówki duża więc nie czuć różnicy. Zmywarka i pralka włącza się w tańszej taryfie, gotowanie na indukcji. 
> Dobrze kombinuje ze lepiej mi w mojej sytuacji przejść na g11 i poustawiać wszystko tak żeby zużycie było jak największe za dnia jak jest produkcja? Będę monitorował produkcje PV zużycie całkowite oraz pompę ciepła na pvmonitor.pl . Proszę o pomoc w wyborze taryfy.
> Dzieki


żle kombinujesz i to jest bzdura

----------


## Moskit81

> żle kombinujesz i to jest bzdura


A jakieś uzasadnienie? 
Zapomniałem dodać jestem w Tauronie.

----------


## cuuube

Jak jesteś w Tauronie to będą Cię rypać na przelicznikach... pisał o tym wielokrotnie Vr5 w wątku "ma ktoś panele fotowoltaiczne..."

Jeśli montujesz PV na całe pokrycie zużycia to nie ma znaczenia jaką taryfę będziesz miał, ale jak już wspomniałem na G12x Tauron Cie oskubie .

----------


## gawel

> A jakieś uzasadnienie? 
> Zapomniałem dodać jestem w Tauronie.


gdzieś e tym wątku wyliczyłem że w g12w nawet przy zużyciu non stop struktura zużycia wychodzi 70/30 2/1, natomiast g12 56/44, natomiast za jest jeszcze to że jeżeli chodzi ocele grzewcze to najzimniej jest zawsze w nocy kiedy mamy 2 strefę , podobnie w dzień mamy największy uzysk. I dlatego było to jeden z powodów zakupu przeze mnie instalacji bilansującej w 1 kolejności zużycie w 1 najdroższej strefie aby go wyeliminować z kosztów bo taryfa nocna jest tania a najtańsza w Polsce włąsnie w Tauronie.

----------


## cuuube

Moskiit ma zbilansowane zużycie dużą instalacją i on w przeciwieństwie do ciebie zapłaci rachunek po 12 miesiącach, niespełna 150 zł   :big tongue:  mając zużycie 8,7 MWh, a ty zużywając 5MWh i z tego w 2T choćby 3MWh zapłacisz około tysiaka .

----------


## gawel

> Moskiit ma zbilansowane zużycie dużą instalacją i on w przeciwieństwie do ciebie zapłaci rachunek po 12 miesiącach, niespełna 150 zł   mając zużycie 8,7 MWh, a ty zużywając 5MWh i z tego w 2T choćby 3MWh zapłacisz około tysiaka .


Ja liczę na 1500 rocznie jako max  zobaczy za 5 miesiecy jak to wyjdzie w praktyce. Natomiast ile on zapłacił za instalcję i kiedy to się zwróci? Ja nie bedę robił inwestycji na 10 lat bo moge to korzytniej zainwestować chodzi mi o reduklcę kosztów przy konkretnej stopie zwrotu na poziomie co najmniej 20%

----------


## Moskit81

Podsumowując, jaka taryfa dla moich warunków?

----------


## gawel

a jaką masz strukturę zużycia w poszcz taryfach i jakie masz obecne i planowane zużycie? W moim przypadku zużycie roczne to 7 MWh planuję zejścć do 5,5 więc 4 kwp i taryfa g12w jest optymalna. Ale to na prawdę zalezy od konktretnego domu i rodziny

----------


## cuuube

> Podsumowując, jaka taryfa dla moich warunków?


jesli podane zużycie 8,7 MWh to jest na wszystko wraz z PC, a instalacja fotowoltaiczna jest wystawiona na południe , to bierz G11, nie stracisz na dziwnym rozliczaniu dwóch stref przez Taurona . Nie interesują Cię przy tak dużej instalacji żadne strefy, bo jakie to ma znaczenie czy zużycie tania/droga pokryjesz prądem wyprodukowanym w drogiej/taniej - żadne, i tak pokrywasz 100%. To co sugeruje gawel, by miało znaczenie gdybyś tak jak on postawił PV na połowę zużycia .

----------


## gawel

> jesli podane zużycie 8,7 MWh to jest na wszystko wraz z PC, a instalacja fotowoltaiczna jest wystawiona na południe , to bierz G11, nie stracisz na dziwnym rozliczaniu dwóch stref przez Taurona . Nie interesują Cię przy tak dużej instalacji żadne strefy, bo jakie to ma znaczenie czy zużycie tania/droga pokryjesz prądem wyprodukowanym w drogiej/taniej - żadne, i tak pokrywasz 100%. To co sugeruje gawel, by miało znaczenie gdybyś tak jak on postawił PV na połowę zużycia .


Sory za tępe pytanie ale tauron nie stosuje bilansowania międzystrefowego ? czy jak on to liczy bo jest jakies algebraiczne i drugie nie pamietam jakie . Co do kolegi wyżej to ja na jego miejścu bym zaeksperymentował został w g12w a za rok sie przpisał albo odwrotnie

----------


## Juras44

W moim przypadku różnica między t1 a T2 jest ogromna na korzyść tanszej taryfy.
Nie wiem czy uda mi się zmieścić pv na około 10kw , wstępnie mowa jest o 8kw. Także pv nie pokryje całego zużycia plus dach płaski z odrobiną skosu na max 2kw w dodatku całość na południowy zachód.
Także ja raczej zostanę przy g12w bo i tak prawdopodobnie będę dopłacał za życie energii od taurona.

----------


## gawel

> W moim przypadku różnica między t1 a T2 jest ogromna na korzyść tanszej taryfy.
> Nie wiem czy uda mi się zmieścić pv na około 10kw , wstępnie mowa jest o 8kw. Także pv nie pokryje całego zużycia plus dach płaski z odrobiną skosu na max 2kw w dodatku całość na południowy zachód.
> Także ja raczej zostanę przy g12w bo i tak prawdopodobnie będę dopłacał za życie energii od taurona.


Ja decydując sie na pv założyłęm zwrot do 4 lat i pokrycie załej taniej taryfy, rachuenk powinien spaśc z ponad 4k do 1,5k rocznie czyli nadal będe płacił za ok 3 MWh drugiej strefy docelowo bedzie klima w salonie do ogrzewania i zużycie spadnie z 7 do 5,5 Mwh rocznie

----------


## Juras44

U mnie instalacja uruchomiona została pierwszy raz w kwietniu 2019r a od chyba września mam ją cały czas załączoną z temperaturą pokojową 22stC. Jak ustawiłem tak zostało.
W przyszłym roku już będę zmniejszał temp na regulatorze jak wszyscy będziemy poza domem.
Także zużycie powinno trochę zmaleć.
Specjalnie nie zmniejszam temp. na regulatorze pokojowym gdyż chciałem zobaczyć ile będzie mnie to kosztować.
Przy panujących warunkach pogodowych grzanie tylko w g12w w zupełności się sprawdza.
Nie wiem czy w przypadku gdyby było bardzo zimno to taka forma grzania tylko w g12w by wystarczyła. Chodzi mi o to czy np woda w buforze byłaby jeszcze na tyle gorąca aby ogrzewać dom aż do godziny 22:00 bez załączania się grzałek ,które tylko zegar załącza wg  taryfy g12w.
Puki co nie ma problemu i to wystarcza.

----------


## cuuube

> W moim przypadku różnica między t1 a T2 jest ogromna na korzyść tanszej taryfy.
> Nie wiem czy uda mi się zmieścić pv na około 10kw , wstępnie mowa jest o 8kw. Także pv nie pokryje całego zużycia plus dach płaski z odrobiną skosu na max 2kw w dodatku całość na południowy zachód.
> Także ja raczej zostanę przy g12w bo i tak prawdopodobnie będę dopłacał za życie energii od taurona.


i tu może mieć sens G12, bo nawet chyba nie g12w(naprodukujesz zbyt dużo prądu w taniej strefie)

----------


## gawel

> U mnie instalacja uruchomiona została pierwszy raz w kwietniu 2019r a od chyba września mam ją cały czas załączoną z temperaturą pokojową 22stC. Jak ustawiłem tak zostało.
> W przyszłym roku już będę zmniejszał temp na regulatorze jak wszyscy będziemy poza domem.
> Także zużycie powinno trochę zmaleć.
> Specjalnie nie zmniejszam temp. na regulatorze pokojowym gdyż chciałem zobaczyć ile będzie mnie to kosztować.
> Przy panujących warunkach pogodowych grzanie tylko w g12w w zupełności się sprawdza.
> Nie wiem czy w przypadku gdyby było bardzo zimno to taka forma grzania tylko w g12w by wystarczyła. Chodzi mi o to czy np woda w buforze byłaby jeszcze na tyle gorąca aby ogrzewać dom aż do godziny 22:00 bez załączania się grzałek ,które tylko zegar załącza wg  taryfy g12w.
> Puki co nie ma problemu i to wystarcza.


Też stosowałem  przerwę w grzaniu od 6 do 13 ale u mnie to było może 3% różnicy na korzyść taryfy II, u ciebie może z 6% bo ja ma temperaturę 21. Wyliczyłem ostatnio że nawet jeżeli prze 7 h ogrzewanie jest całkiem wyłączone to potem trzeba to ciepło uzupełnić co prawda w po 35 gr nie po 67 ale do obliczeń oszczędności liczymy tylko w przybliżeniu różnicę pomiędzy taryfami a nie poiezy 0 a 67 groszy. Dodatkowo przy PV w dzień ja wszytsko konsumuję nie jest tego wiele w grudniu i styczniu ale jest w marcu kwietniu to powinno być już na spokojnie. 
Reasumując nie powinneś się spodziewać cudów , podobnie jak przy obniżaniu temperatury w nocy zyski sa marginalne. Natomiast przy całkowitym wyłączeniu grzejników w nieużywanym pomieszczeniu są już konkretne oszczędności.

----------


## gawel

> i tu może mieć sens G12, bo nawet chyba nie g12w(naprodukujesz zbyt dużo prądu w taniej strefie)


To już zależy od domowego zużycia i ilości mieszkańców bo jak powyżej 4 osób to też zużyją.

----------


## cuuube

Zużyć, zużyją, tylko może braknąć kWh w drogiej... a na przelicznikach tauronowskich zostanie oskubany, może nie z kosmicznej ilości , ale jak to się mówi ziarnko do ziarnka...

Po co ma się klamkować że zużyciem w drogiej? Wystarczy naprodukować w niej więcej kWh, a w taniej u tak będzie dopłacał.

----------


## Juras44

U mnie przerwa w grzaniu grzałek w godzinach 6-13 się sprawdza jak też 15-22:00. o 22:00 na buforze mam temp ponad 45st.
Regulator pokojowy nie jest ustawiony na g12w lecz na wysokość temp.I takie rozwiązanie i mnie się sprawdza.

----------


## Moskit81

Moja instalacja będzie wschód zachód, dach 2spadowy. Plus tego ze rano i popołudniu jesteśmy w domu a w południe praca dzieci szkoła.
W tym momencie nie mam rozbitego zużycia na taryfy, musiałbym to policzyć ale to i tak się zmieni bo zmywarka pralka pompa będą teraz ustawione na czas jak idzie produkcja, wczesniej w tańszej taryfie.
Tauron nie ma na stronie informacji o rozliczaniu g12w, mają mi przesłać informacje na maila wiec dalej nie wiem jak to liczą

----------


## vr5

> Witam
> W przyszłym tygodniu mam montaż instalacji 8,64kWp WZ. Obecnie taryfa G12w, i roczne zużycie 8.7kWh, pompa ciepła i ogrzewanie tylko podłogówka. Pompa ustawiona że w taniej taryfie grzeje mocniej, w drogiej słabiej. Bezwładność podłogówki duża więc nie czuć różnicy. Zmywarka i pralka włącza się w tańszej taryfie, gotowanie na indukcji. 
> Dobrze kombinuje ze lepiej mi w mojej sytuacji przejść na g11 i poustawiać wszystko tak żeby zużycie było jak największe za dnia jak jest produkcja? Będę monitorował produkcje PV zużycie całkowite oraz pompę ciepła na pvmonitor.pl . Proszę o pomoc w wyborze taryfy.
> Dzieki


W Tauronie przy produkcji = pobraniu nie ma znaczenia rodzaj taryfy.
Ale Ty chyba trochę będziesz musiał dokupić. 
Już gdzieś podałem przykład jak finansowo sprawy wyglądają przy braku w skali roku 1000 kWh.
Dodam, że w G11 dopłacisz 1000xcena za 1 kWh. O opłatach stałych nie piszę, bo te wszyscy muszą płacić.
W G12W zapłacisz za te 1000 kWh w Tauronie w proporcji zużycia zarejestrowanego przez licznik. Czyli jeśli w drogiej zużyłeś wg wskazań licznika 30 %, a w taniej 70 % "zabulisz" 300x "droga taryfa" + 700x"tania taryfa". I to nie zależnie od tego ile było oddane w "drogiej". Słońce świeci w naszym pięknym kraju prawdopodobnie tylko w dzień, więc w innych OSD prawie każdy będzie miał nadwyżkę oddanej drogiej i zapłaci za brakujące 1000 kWh w taniej.

Czyli tak na prawdę w Twoim przypadku za 300 kWh dopłacisz 300x(różnica między ceną "dzienna-nocna"). 
Nie będzie tego zabójczo dużo. 

W Tauronie jeśli się zdecydujesz na taryfę z serii G12xxx to lepiej pozostać w G12W, bo wyjdzie lepsza proporcja w stosunku do G12, mimo że ceny w G12 są nieco niższe od oferowanej w G12W.

----------


## Moskit81

Operatora chyba mogę zmienić

----------


## Moskit81

Operatora chyba mogę zmienić. 
Jeżeli Tauron to chyba lepiej wychodzi ta g12w, po szybkich kalkulacjach.

----------


## gawel

> Operatora chyba mogę zmienić


Przy umowie prosumenckiej nie możesz każda umowa prosumencka jest umowa kompleksową tzna masz OSD+dedykowany sprzedawca

----------


## vr5

> Operatora chyba mogę zmienić. 
> Jeżeli Tauron to chyba lepiej wychodzi ta g12w, po szybkich kalkulacjach.


Niestety, Prosument nie może zmienić Operatora. Gdyby było tak dobrze, to pewnie tylko nieliczni by pozostali w tej firmie.

Tak, G12W wydaje się być w Tauronie najkorzystniejsza do czasu...

Jedno co możesz zrobić, jeśli masz "kasę" i miejsce na dachu, to zwiększyć PV do 10 kWp.
Wbrew pozorom takie ulokowanie *nadwyżki* gotówki (jeśli ma się pewną nadwyżkę) mimo, że okres amortyzacji się wydłuża  ma rację bytu.

Jak powiedział Kolega *@bobrow* nie warto "kopać się z koniem".

----------


## Moskit81

Dzisiaj dostałem wiadomość od infolinii Taurona ze bedzie zmiana w sposobie rozliczania G12W, ale jeszcze nie mieli dokładnych wiadomości, poczekam na pierwsze rozliczenie po miesiącu powinni już wprowadzić zmiany.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Dzisiaj dostałem wiadomość od infolinii Taurona ze bedzie zmiana w sposobie rozliczania G12W, ale jeszcze nie mieli dokładnych wiadomości, poczekam na pierwsze rozliczenie po miesiącu powinni już wprowadzić zmiany.


Wczoraj rozmawiałem, nic nie wiedzieli, czy coś ma się zmienić.
Być może ktoś coś więcej wie.

----------


## Moskit81

Gość wiedział że się zmieni ale nic więcej

----------


## vr5

> Dzisiaj dostałem wiadomość od infolinii Taurona ze bedzie zmiana w sposobie rozliczania G12W, ale jeszcze nie mieli dokładnych wiadomości, poczekam na pierwsze rozliczenie po miesiącu powinni już wprowadzić zmiany.


Być może były jakieś naciski "z góry" na zmianę na rozliczanie zgodne z prawem. O tym, że jest niezgodne z prawem wiedzieli pracownicy tego Sprzedawcy od dawna. 
Od anonimowego Pracownika tej firmy trzymałem  poufną informację już półtora roku temu, że rozliczenie proporcjonalne nie jest do obronienia przed Sądem.

Rozliczenie proporcjonalne jest stosowane przy uszkodzeniu licznika i wtedy mamy pewien kompromis - wartości przeliczone zużycia energii są *przybliżone* do tych z poprzednich okresów. Przy rozliczeniu proporcjonalnym Prosumentów dla sprawnego licznika są *nieprawdziwe*!.

Łatwo jest wykazać, że przy zsumowaniu kilku faktur rozliczanych proporcjonalnie za jakiś okres otrzymujemy różne wyniki zużycia energii w poszczególnych taryfach dla okresów rozliczeń raz w miesiącu, co 2 miesiące, 6 miesięcy oraz raz w roku.

----------


## peker_84

czytałem tylko pierwszy post na tej stronie i odpowiem pytającemu tak : trzeba mieć dwa liczniki w domu , ja tak mam ze mam dwa liczniki bo mieszkam np z teściową , elektrownia w to nie winka po co komu dwa liczniki =) jeden masz na PV a drugi masz na taryfy ( nocna i dzienna ) . koszt liczników jest mały tyle ze trzeba za przyłącz zapłacić . kiedyś dawno dawno to zrobił teściu i tak zostało . pozostaje tylko zrobić prosty przekaźnik przy pompie ciepła z zegarem który przełączy na nocną taryfę w nocy (licznik dwutaryfowy ) a na zwykłą taryfę w liczniku  PV omijając dzienną taryfę w liczniku dwutaryfowym która jest najdroższa . 

pozdrawiam

----------


## sruba014

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rEOsPitv5xo Fajnie ten Pan opisuje fotowoltaikę w g12w

----------


## gawel

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rEOsPitv5xo Fajnie ten Pan opisuje fotowoltaikę w g12w


Faktycznie prościej się nie da :tongue:

----------


## cangi80

U mnie sytuacja wygląda tak: Moje zużycie roczne ok. 5000 kWh , mają mi zamontować PV 3,24 kWp  i mam taryfę G12. Czy jest sens zmieniać ją na G12w ?  Z tego co liczyłem to PV pokryją mi w całości droższą taryfę a w G12 przecież obydwie są tańsze  niż w G12w. Jestem w PGE.

----------


## gawel

> U mnie sytuacja wygląda tak: Moje zużycie roczne ok. 5000 kWh , mają mi zamontować PV 3,24 kWp  i mam taryfę G12. Czy jest sens zmieniać ją na G12w ?  Z tego co liczyłem to PV pokryją mi w całości droższą taryfę a w G12 przecież obydwie są tańsze  niż w G12w. Jestem w PGE.


średnia proporcja zużycia taryfy II/I w g12w jest większa o 14% czyli wynosi minimum 70/30. Co przekłada się na ok 112 dni w II strefie nie licząc dni roboczych. Moim zdaniem warto, ale jak masz wątpliwości to pozostań na g12 i za rok możesz to zmienić i porównać

----------


## cangi80

> średnia proporcja zużycia taryfy II/I w g12w jest większa o 14% czyli wynosi minimum 70/30. Co przekłada się na ok 112 dni w II strefie nie licząc dni roboczych. Moim zdaniem warto, ale jak masz wątpliwości to pozostań na g12 i za rok możesz to zmienić i porównać


I tak zrobię. Dzięki.

----------


## _Grisza_

Siema, 
widzę, że temat taryf macie rozpykany, więc proszę Was o opinie. 
Zużycie roczne mam na poziomie 5000 kWh, w tym tygodniu na dachu wylądowało 10 kWp (dach skośny na południe), czekam na wymianę licznika. Za rok może dwa planuje montaż PC. 
Do czasu montażu PC nadmiar produkcji chcę puścić w grzałkę w buforze.

Obecnie mam taryfę G12, rozliczenie co 2 miesiące na podstawie odczytu z licznika, średnie zużycie wychodzi ok . 40% w taniej. 60% w drogiej. 
Pytanie czy mam coś zmieniać jeśli chodzi o taryfę, w sumie planuje bilansować się do zera, aby płacić tylko opłaty stałe. 
I co z tym okresem rozliczeniowym, rozumiem że muszę go zmienić na 12 miesięczny składając specjalny wniosek?

Z góry dzięki za podpowiedź.

----------


## gawel

> Siema, 
> widzę, że temat taryf macie rozpykany, więc proszę Was o opinie. 
> Zużycie roczne mam na poziomie 5000 kWh, w tym tygodniu na dachu wylądowało 10 kWp (dach skośny na południe), czekam na wymianę licznika. Za rok może dwa planuje montaż PC. 
> Do czasu montażu PC nadmiar produkcji chcę puścić w grzałkę w buforze.
> 
> Obecnie mam taryfę G12, rozliczenie co 2 miesiące na podstawie odczytu z licznika, średnie zużycie wychodzi ok . 40% w taniej. 60% w drogiej. 
> Pytanie czy mam coś zmieniać jeśli chodzi o taryfę, w sumie planuje bilansować się do zera, aby płacić tylko opłaty stałe. 
> I co z tym okresem rozliczeniowym, rozumiem że muszę go zmienić na 12 miesięczny składając specjalny wniosek?
> 
> Z góry dzięki za podpowiedź.


daj majla na priv to cos ci podeśle pomocnego

----------


## _Grisza_

Decyzja podjęta, zostaje w taryfie G12, a jak przejdę docelowo na PC i zacznie brakować kWh to zmienię na G12w.

Mam jeszcze jedną niejasność i pytanie do tych co przed zainstalowaniem PV rozliczali się podając co miesiąc lub dwa rzeczywiste zużycie. 
*Czy występowaliście o zmianę okresu rozliczeniowego na 6-12 miesięczny wg prognoz?*

Z tego co dowiedziałem się na infolinii to okres rozliczeniowy w Tauron przechodzi na umowę prosumencką, czyli w moim przypadku 2 miesięczny, w efekcie czego:
- co dwa miesiące Tauorn będzie wysyłał fakturę, na bazie zdalnego odczytu zużycia/produkcji.
- aby to zmienić trzeba zmienić okres rozliczenia na 6 lub 12 miesięczny (koszty stałe są wtedy mniejsze bo nie ma opłaty handlowej co te dwa miesiące).

----------


## gawel

> Decyzja podjęta, zostaje w taryfie G12, a jak przejdę docelowo na PC i zacznie brakować kWh to zmienię na G12w.
> 
> Mam jeszcze jedną niejasność i pytanie do tych co przed zainstalowaniem PV rozliczali się podając co miesiąc lub dwa rzeczywiste zużycie. 
> *Czy występowaliście o zmianę okresu rozliczeniowego na 6-12 miesięczny wg prognoz?*
> 
> Z tego co dowiedziałem się na infolinii to okres rozliczeniowy w Tauron przechodzi na umowę prosumencką, czyli w moim przypadku 2 miesięczny, w efekcie czego:
> - co dwa miesiące Tauorn będzie wysyłał fakturę, na bazie zdalnego odczytu zużycia/produkcji.
> - aby to zmienić trzeba zmienić okres rozliczenia na 6 lub 12 miesięczny (koszty stałe są wtedy mniejsze bo nie ma opłaty handlowej co te dwa miesiące).


W pge odczyty są ciągłe bo zdalne natomiast rozliczenie jest 6 miesięczne 1-6 i 7-12 i to ma sens bo masz 2 faktury pierwsza jest pomniejszona o wiosenne i czerwcowe uzyski a od lipca produkujesz górke na sezon grzewczy. Może w 2 i kolejnych latach to się równoważyjednak w pierwszym roku zakłądając pv np w listopadzie bóliłbym za prad co 2 miesiace po to aby nadprodukcja była odjęta tak na prawdę za rok. Nie wiem co krótkie okresy rozliczeniowe mają na celu?

W umowach prosumenckich nie ma prognoz tak że możesz wystepować o co tylko chcesz

----------


## _Grisza_

Dotychczas w Tauronie rozliczałem się za rzeczywiste zużycie podając stan licznika co 2 miesiące, i to mnie się podobało bo płaciłem na bieżąco za to co zużyłem.
Z tego co się dowiedziałem na info Tauorna to jeśli tego nie zmienię to będę miał coś takiego jak Ty, czyli co dwa miesiące faktura za to co zużyłem minus to co wyprodukowałem (odczyt zdalny). Dlatego zasugerowano mi abym po wymianie licznika zmienił sposób rozliczenia na prognozy, bo mam dużą instalację PV, wiec będą mogli wystawiać mi prognozy w kwocie tylko opłat stałych.

----------


## gawel

> Dotychczas w Tauronie rozliczałem się za rzeczywiste zużycie podając stan licznika co 2 miesiące, i to mnie się podobało bo płaciłem na bieżąco za to co zużyłem.
> Z tego co się dowiedziałem na info Tauorna to jeśli tego nie zmienię to będę miał coś takiego jak Ty, czyli co dwa miesiące faktura za to co zużyłem minus to co wyprodukowałem (odczyt zdalny). Dlatego zasugerowano mi abym po wymianie licznika zmienił sposób rozliczenia na prognozy, bo mam dużą instalację PV, wiec będą mogli wystawiać mi prognozy w kwocie tylko opłat stałych.


Ja mam okres rozliczeniowy półroczny  nie 2 miesięczny jak piszesz, poza tym nie mam prognoz zerowych bo to stworek potworek bez sensu po prostu NIE MAM ŻADNYCH faktur zerowych i niezerowych nic nie płacę.

----------


## _Grisza_

Nie mówię o fakturach zerowych, tylko fakturach równych opłatom stałym wystawionych z góry na cały rok do przodu, z płatnością co dwa miesiące, ale zostawmy bo jesteś w PGE.
Czy jest tutaj ktoś z Taurona, kto mógłby podzielić się swoimi doświadczeniami?

----------


## gawel

Rozumiem ale zapłacenie 14 zł miesięcznie to aż taki ból głowy?

----------


## ksysju

Tauron

Mam rozliczenie 12 miesięczne + 4 faktury prognozowane po 20 zł tzw. opłat stałych.

----------


## _Grisza_

> Tauron
> Mam rozliczenie 12 miesięczne + 4 faktury prognozowane po 20 zł tzw. opłat stałych.


Przed założeniem PV też miałeś rozliczenie wg prognoz?

----------


## _Grisza_

> Rozumiem ale zapłacenie 14 zł miesięcznie to aż taki ból głowy?


Chyba nie rozumiemy się, chodzi o to że:
- w Taurnie rozliczenie wg. prognoz jest tańsze o ok. 35zł w skali roku (koszty stałe),
- nie mam durnych sytuacji, że muszę dopłacać za styczeń-marzec skoro wiadomo, że i tak nadrobię to produkcją energii wiosną i latem.

----------


## ksysju

Tak ale półroczne.

----------


## gawel

> Chyba nie rozumiemy się, chodzi o to że:
> - w Taurnie rozliczenie wg. prognoz jest tańsze o ok. 35zł w skali roku (koszty stałe),
> - nie mam durnych sytuacji, że muszę dopłacać za styczeń-marzec skoro wiadomo, że i tak nadrobię to produkcją energii wiosną i latem.


Dziwne, ale w PGE im krótsze okresy rozliczeniowe tym drożej, Bez względu na to i tak jest roczna ważność nadprodukcji więc nie ma o co kopii kruszyć. Mi osobiście odpowiada nic nie płacenie przez 6 miesięcy niż kredytowanie PGE

----------


## _Grisza_

> Tak ale półroczne.


Rozumiem że z automatu zmienili to na 4 faktury?

----------


## Matahari89

> Mam pytanie do osób, które znają się w temacie.
> Zamierzam grzać pompą ciepła w taniej taryfie i płacić elektrowni za ten prąd, natomiast w drogiej czerpać energię z paneli fotowoltaicznych, czy jest to możliwe? Chodzi o to abym mógł odkupić kW oddane do sieci w czasie użytkowania drogiej taryfy a w taniej płacić normalnie za pobrany prąd. Pomysł jest taki aby założyć niewielką elektrownie, której zwrot zwróci się dużo szybciej z uwagi na korzystanie z niej gdy kWh zakupowana od zakładu energetycznego jest w wysokiej cenie.
> 
> Czyli w godzinach tanich płacę np. 0,3zł za kWh.
> W godzinach drogich zamiast płacić 0,7zł za kWh odbieram prąd wysłany wcześniej elektrowni, oraz korzystam z prądu produkowanego na bieżąco przez fotowoltaikę.
> 
> To rozwiązanie ma również ten plus, że "tanie godziny" są godzinami nocnymi, w których panele nie pracują, natomiast drogie godziny są godzinami, w których panele pracują z dobrą mocą. Także więcej prądu byłoby konsumowane na bieżąco bez straty 20% na odkup od elektrowni.


To nie takie proste by to jasno określić bo dostawcy różnie to przeliczają, ale przeważnie jeśli masz nadwyżkę 'dzienną' to z niej odliczą kW za prąd zużyty w nocy a potem po wyzerowaniu naliczą według zużycia, według tych obliczeń https://mysun.pl/ktora-taryfa-pradu-...-fotowoltaiki/ jak masz pompę ciepła to powinno ci się opłacać G12 lub G12w.

----------


## kulibob

Jak to jest z tym bilansowanie między fazowym? Rozumiem że go praktyczni niema , Co uda mi się zjeść na danej fazie i tyle?

----------


## kedlaw0

Kulibob, w PGE jest najlepiej - jest bilansowanie międzyfazowe metodą wektorową.
A jak u innych to między innymi w tym artykule:
https://www.gramwzielone.pl/energia-...w-jednak-mozna

----------


## vr5

> Chyba nie rozumiemy się, chodzi o to że:
> - w Taurnie rozliczenie wg. prognoz jest tańsze o ok. 35zł w skali roku (koszty stałe),
> - nie mam durnych sytuacji, że muszę dopłacać za styczeń-marzec skoro wiadomo, że i tak nadrobię to produkcją energii wiosną i latem.


W Tauronie w G12 i pochodnych masz rozliczenie *proporcjonalne* wg proporcji zużycia zarejestrowanych przez licznik.
Jeśli produkcję roczną masz zbliżoną (prawie równą zużyciu ze stratą 20 % lub 30 %) to rozliczenie roczne jest o.k. 
Co innego jeśli brakuje  Ci sporo. Wtedy często warto wybrać rozliczenie co miesiąc.

----------


## cuuube

> Jak to jest z tym bilansowanie między fazowym? Rozumiem że go praktyczni niema , Co uda mi się zjeść na danej fazie i tyle?


https://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/vi...676&highlight=

----------


## Stafik73

Mam od listopada 2019 taryfę G12W i jestem zadowolony. Od połowy stycznia mam panele. Mam rozliczenie 6 miesięczne wg prognoz. Parę dni temu dostałem symulację na pół roku.Wiadomo że muszę ich kredytować w moim przypadku żeby potem zwrócili mi nadpłatę. Moje pytanie jest takie jaką wybrać taryfę i jaki sposób rozliczenia żeby mieć jak najmniejsze opłaty. Z tego co widzę będę miał nadprodukcję z paneli. Aha jestem w Tauronie.

----------


## cuuube

Jaka duża instalacja i jakie zużycie domu ? Skoro przewidujesz nadprodukcję to G11, nie stracisz na przelicznikach aTauronu T1 vs T2i nie będziesz musiał się zastanawiać jaka strefa. 

2T mają sens przy pokryciu produkcją z paneli tylko części zużycia i specyficznym zużyciu.

Ale skoro od listopada masz G12 i we wniosku do Taurona o przyłączenie PV masz wpisane G12 ,  no to jesteś umoczony na rok, wątpię by się dało teraz odkręcić, bo umowa prosumencka już podpisana pewnie lub lada moment.

----------


## gawel

> Mam od listopada 2019 taryfę G12W i jestem zadowolony. Od połowy stycznia mam panele. Mam rozliczenie 6 miesięczne wg prognoz. Parę dni temu dostałem symulację na pół roku.Wiadomo że muszę ich kredytować w moim przypadku żeby potem zwrócili mi nadpłatę. Moje pytanie jest takie jaką wybrać taryfę i jaki sposób rozliczenia żeby mieć jak najmniejsze opłaty. Z tego co widzę będę miał nadprodukcję z paneli. Aha jestem w Tauronie.


Jaki OSD? W umowach prosumenckich nie ma zaliczek. Nic nie płać i jeżeli rozwiązałeś poprzednią umowę to żądaj anulowania faktur zaliczkowych prognoz to nie jest zgodne z prawem i będziesz miał kosmiczną nadpąłtę.

----------


## gawel

> Jaka duża instalacja i jakie zużycie domu ? Skoro przewidujesz nadprodukcję to G11, nie stracisz na przelicznikach aTauronu T1 vs T2i nie będziesz musiał się zastanawiać jaka strefa. 
> 
> 2T mają sens przy pokryciu produkcją z paneli tylko części zużycia.


ale w Tauronie też nie ma prognoż chyba

----------


## cuuube

> ale w Tauronie też nie ma prognoż chyba


Teraz są już chyba wszędzie, dostałem jakiś czas temu z Eneii pismo o prognozach dwumiesięcznych  :bash: .  :bash:  a umowę podpisywałem na 12 miesięczny cykl.

----------


## Stafik73

Chodzi mi bardziej o przyszłość bo wiem że na dzień dzisiejszy niem mam możliwości zmiany taryfy ani sposobu rozliczania.

----------


## cuuube



----------


## cuuube

> Chodzi mi bardziej o przyszłość bo wiem że na dzień dzisiejszy niem mam możliwości zmiany taryfy ani sposobu rozliczania.


 to masz czas teraz na obserwacje i decyzję co dalej.

----------


## gawel

Ciekawe mam zdalny odczyt więc o jakich prognozach gadamy można zapłacić dokładnie do co grosza, a faktura rozliczeniowa będzie raz na 1/2 roku. Dam znać jak coś się u mnie zmieni.

----------


## Stafik73

Ja mam prognozę na 250 zł miesięcznie i muszę do czerwca płacić. Teoretycznie w marcu moja produkcja przewyższy zużycie. Chodzi mi o to jak się zabezpieczyć przed następnym okresem rozliczeniowym.

----------


## cuuube

> Ciekawe mam zdalny odczyt więc o jakich prognozach gadamy można zapłacić dokładnie do co grosza, a faktura rozliczeniowa będzie raz na 1/2 roku. Dam znać jak coś się u mnie zmieni.


też *mam zdalny od dwóch lat*  i to im nie przeszkadza pisać takich bzdur. 
Pismo dostałem 7 lutego , na dziś dzień nie przysłali żadnej prognozy z fusów kawy prezesa  :roll eyes:  docelowo rocznie wychodzę na zero .

----------


## cuuube

> Ja mam prognozę na 250 zł miesięcznie i muszę do czerwca płacić. Teoretycznie w marcu moja produkcja przewyższy zużycie. Chodzi mi o to jak się zabezpieczyć przed następnym okresem rozliczeniowym.


w tym przypadku pisanie reklamacji chyba nic nie pomoże bo pewnie takie zużycie miałeś dotąd i oni sobie 'prognozują' ,że to się nie zmieni. Teraz zimą pewnie się nie zmieni wiele bo produkcja była mała, ale się rozkręca i latem już będzie na górkę i może wtedy coś wskurasz.  Może ktoś się wypowie czy był i co załatwił w takiej sytuacji

----------


## gawel

Moim celem jest 150 zł miesięcznie bo mam instalację pod wymiarową więc taka zaliczka by mi w sumie nie przeszkadzała.

----------


## cuuube

Mnie by przeszkadzała każda, bo było mi dobrze gdy płaciłem raz w roku, ostatnią na 147zł.

----------


## vr5

> Ja mam prognozę na 250 zł miesięcznie i muszę do czerwca płacić. Teoretycznie w marcu moja produkcja przewyższy zużycie. Chodzi mi o to jak się zabezpieczyć przed następnym okresem rozliczeniowym.


Jeśli jest to rozliczenie w Tauronie to bez problemu korygują zgodnie z produkcją Twojej PV. Musisz zapłacić te raty prognoz, których już minął termin płatności.

----------


## choina46

Witam

Jestem nowy w temacie. Mam już założoną i zgłoszona mikroinstalację na użytek własny do pokrycia codziennego zużycia. Bez ogrzewania. 

Chciałem zmienić okres rozliczeniowy w Tauronie na roczny i zastanawiam się nad wyborem taryfy i cennika. 

Czy dla mnie G11 będzie OK? Aktualnie takiej używałem

Jaki cennik? Czy z opłatą handlową EKO, czy taryfa dystrybutora bez opłaty handlowej z lekko większą ceną za jednsotkę?

Co doradzacie?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## miecio 301

> Witam
> 
> Jestem nowy w temacie. Mam już założoną i zgłoszona mikroinstalację na użytek własny do pokrycia codziennego zużycia. Bez ogrzewania. 
> 
> Chciałem zmienić okres rozliczeniowy w Tauronie na roczny i zastanawiam się nad wyborem taryfy i cennika. 
> 
> Czy dla mnie G11 będzie OK? Aktualnie takiej używałem
> 
> Jaki cennik? Czy z opłatą handlową EKO, czy taryfa dystrybutora bez opłaty handlowej z lekko większą ceną za jednsotkę?
> ...


Jeżeli energia wyprodukowana  pokryje zapotrzebowanie to G11, bez handlowej czy też jakiś okazyjnych promocji  z gwarancją ceny czy elektryka

----------


## Antyspam

> Jeżeli energia wyprodukowana  pokryje zapotrzebowanie to G11, bez handlowej czy też jakiś okazyjnych promocji  z gwarancją ceny czy elektryka


Jeśli nie pokryje to też G11. Dla kilkuset złotych rocznie bawić się w taryfy? Więcej człowiek marnuje wyrzucając jedzenie lub robiąc nieprzemyślane zakupy.

----------


## choina46

> Jeśli nie pokryje to też G11. Dla kilkuset złotych rocznie bawić się w taryfy? Więcej człowiek marnuje wyrzucając jedzenie lub robiąc nieprzemyślane zakupy.


Myślę że wybiorę G11 ale pozostaje wybór taryfy cennikowej. Nie wiem czy opcja "taryfa operatora" która nie ma opłaty handlowej nie ma np większych opłat za dystrybucję. Patrząc na informacje na stronie, opłaty dla tary G11 są takie same za dystrybucję a bardziej nie widze nigdzie rozróżnienia. 

Do wyboru jest: "Taryfa operatora", EKO, Z serwisantem .......

----------


## vr5

> Myślę że wybiorę G11 ale pozostaje wybór taryfy cennikowej. Nie wiem czy opcja "taryfa operatora" która nie ma opłaty handlowej nie ma np większych opłat za dystrybucję. Patrząc na informacje na stronie, opłaty dla tary G11 są takie same za dystrybucję a bardziej nie widze nigdzie rozróżnienia. 
> 
> Do wyboru jest: "Taryfa operatora", EKO, Z serwisantem .......


Wybierz bez dodatków. Po co płacić za serwisanta, czy stałą cenę , lub inne dodatki nabijające "kasę" Operatorowi? Np przy stałej cenie płaci się około 20 złotych miesięcznie dodatkowo. Jeśli będzie produkcja z Twojej PV to w najgorszym razie dokupisz trochę brakującej energii.

----------


## JTKirk

> Jeśli nie pokryje to też G11. Dla kilkuset złotych rocznie bawić się w taryfy? Więcej człowiek marnuje wyrzucając jedzenie lub robiąc nieprzemyślane zakupy.


Mniemanologia stosowana. Można mieć "taryfy", nic nie zmieniać w swoich nawykach i przyzwyczajeniach i mieć oszczędności.

----------


## Antyspam

> Mniemanologia stosowana. Można mieć "taryfy", nic nie zmieniać w swoich nawykach i przyzwyczajeniach i mieć oszczędności.


Mam G11 i PV i nie zmieniałem nawyków pod fotowoltaikę, dużo zużywamy wieczorami i w nocy a rachunki z ogrzewaniem z cop1 są niskie. Jeśli przechodząc na np g12w zaoszczędziłbym rocznie ze 20% czyli jedną dniówkę pracy to kompletnie nie rozumiem sensu tego zabiegu.

----------


## gawel

> Mniemanologia stosowana. Można mieć "taryfy", nic nie zmieniać w swoich nawykach i przyzwyczajeniach i mieć oszczędności.


Może i mniemanologia ale to działa i jeżeli nie chcesz skorzystać to twój wybór. Niektórzy lubią cygańską muzykę, a niektórzy jak im skarpety śmierdzą tyle w temacie.

Fakty są takie ze 
od 16 lat grzeję prądem
przeżyłem taryfy g11cb, g-11, g-12, g12w każda kolejna zmiana taryfy powodowała obniżkę rachunku za  prąd przy zachowaniu komfortu.
Przez te wszystkie lata w ogrzewaniu były stosowane okienka czasowe przed zmianą taryfy z I/II w celu obniżenia zużycia prądu w dzień to było od 6 do 13 gdyż w domu w tym czasie nikt nie przenywał, zmiana tego ustawienia n a grzanie non stop spowodowała wzrost zużycia w I strefie na rzecz I strefy o 3% 

Tutaj jest analiza porównawcza opłacalności taryf 
https://www.pieniadzepodkontrola.pl/...est-najtansza/

BTW zmiana licznika jest bezpłatna raz w roku , wystarczy zadzwonić.

----------


## kulibob

> Mam G11 i PV i nie zmieniałem nawyków pod fotowoltaikę, dużo zużywamy wieczorami i w nocy a rachunki z ogrzewaniem z cop1 są niskie. Jeśli przechodząc na np g12w zaoszczędziłbym rocznie ze 20% czyli jedną dniówkę pracy to kompletnie nie rozumiem sensu tego zabiegu.


Zawsze warto szukać oszczędności zwłaszcza jeśli ono nic nie kosztuje.

----------


## bolek_bolecki

Doradźcie mi jakiś punkt zaczepienia, zastanawiam się czy nie pogonić Taurona z aneksem do PV póki (chyba) jeszcze mam czas.
Rachunki były na poziomie 340zł/ miesiąc. Powiesiłem na dachu 5,7kW i zanim przyszła umowa uznałem że warto było wsadzić grzałkę w CWU, zmienić G11 na jakąś wersję G12 i w przyszłości myśleć coś w temacie pompy. Przyszedł aneks i faktycznie okazuje się że Tauron+PV+G12 = rak, bo produkcję w różnych strefach rozliczą wg stosunku zużycia. W sumie mam jeszcze 10 dni na decyzję w sprawie aneksu, potem już będzie po ptakach bo prosument nie może zmienić dostawcy.

----------


## vr5

> Doradźcie mi jakiś punkt zaczepienia, zastanawiam się czy nie pogonić Taurona z aneksem do PV póki (chyba) jeszcze mam czas.
> Rachunki były na poziomie 340zł/ miesiąc. Powiesiłem na dachu 5,7kW i zanim przyszła umowa uznałem że warto było wsadzić grzałkę w CWU, zmienić G11 na jakąś wersję G12 i w przyszłości myśleć coś w temacie pompy. Przyszedł aneks i faktycznie okazuje się że Tauron+PV+G12 = rak, bo produkcję w różnych strefach rozliczą wg stosunku zużycia. W sumie mam jeszcze 10 dni na decyzję w sprawie aneksu, potem już będzie po ptakach bo prosument nie może zmienić dostawcy.


Jeśli płaciłeś ok. 340 zł/miesiąc to raczej Twoja produkcja będzie niższa od zużycia i niestety wpadniesz w rozliczenie proporcjonalne i na tym stracisz.

W rozliczeniu proporcjonalnym przypisane zużycie EE na fakturach tak na prawdę nie ma nic wspólnego ze zużyciem w poszczególnych strefach. 
To jest zużycie odnotowane przez licznik. Licznik wcale nie notuje zużycia w czasie generacji EE przez falownik, jeśli falownik produkuje jej więcej niż zużywasz.

Są 2 wyjścia:
1. Zwiększyć ilość PV by jej produkcja była zbliżona do konsumpcji.
2. Sąd. 

ad. 1 - czas amortyzacji instalacji jest dłuższy niż w innych OSD
ad. 2 - czas procesu długi i wynik niepewny

Jednak jeśli byś się zdecydował na oddanie sprawy na drogę sądową, to przejdź na rozliczenie co miesiąc. Wtedy jesteś wstanie udowodnić, że  rozliczenie proporcjonalne jest niezgodne z prawem. 
Wyjaśniam - już po 2 fakturach okaże się, Twoje zużycie EE jest *inne* liczone w rozliczeniu co miesiąc w stosunku do liczenia co 2 miesiące, 6 miesięcy, lub rozliczenia co 12 miesięcy.

----------


## bolek_bolecki

W sądzie, samodzielnie to zapewne będzie można sobie "nadmuchać". Ktoś się już z nimi sądził z pozytywnym skutkiem?. Myślę że nie tędy droga. Wolał bym się przepisać do innej firmy. Nie wiem tylko na ile jest to realne.
Próbuje oszacować co mi da G12 w wydaniu tarłona, aktualnie wniosek jest taki że nawet jeśli nie uda mi zejść z bilansem w okolice zera, to chyba i tak lepiej mieć do zapłaty kilowaty w tańszej taryfie niż sztywne G11. Grzałka w CWU wciąga mi jakieś 12kW na dobę- sporo kasy, a trzeba by przyjąć że pół roku będzie śmigać. 
Mam natomiast sporego klina z tym że będę musiał uwzględnić wskazania z podlicznika (teście, którym zdejmuję licznik), no i nie wiadomo jak upierdliwa będzie zmiana konieczności zachowań w zużyciu. Może sobie odpuścić zmianę taryfy na rok czasu i akurat się o to dobiorą tauronowi do tyłka.

Mógł byś nieco rozjaśnić o co chodzi z tym miesięcznym rozliczeniem?. Jakieś cyferki dla przykładu?.

A w kwestii mocy instalacji. 340zł daje jakieś 520kWh/msc. W roku jest 10 faktur + dwie wyrównawcze. Instalacja 5,7kW w rok ponoć zrobi 5,7MW, czyli blisko. Do tego lepiej chyba nieco dopłacić niż skazać nadwyżkę na przepadnięcie.

----------


## vr5

> W sądzie, samodzielnie to zapewne będzie można sobie "nadmuchać". Ktoś się już z nimi sądził z pozytywnym skutkiem?. Myślę że nie tędy droga. Wolał bym się przepisać do innej firmy. Nie wiem tylko na ile jest to realne.
> 
> Mógł byś nieco rozjaśnić o co chodzi z tym miesięcznym rozliczeniem?. Jakieś cyferki dla przykładu?.


W sądzie to faktycznie raczej by było trudno wygrać. Chyba, że trafi na prawnika - dobrego prawnika i do tego hobbystę. 
Nie ma możliwości przepisania się do innej firmy - każdy jest skazany na swojego operatora OSD.

Rozliczenie miesięczne stosuje kilku Kolegów. Chodzi o to, że w zimie PV produkuje mało i w rozliczeniu jest w zasadzie  zużycie EE zbliżone do rzeczywistego. 
Od wiosny produkcja jest wyższa od zużycia, a nadwyżka przechodzi na kolejne miesiące do późnej jesieni.
Kolega *@bobrow* ma 12 rozliczeń w roku, więc może Ci wyjaśni co i jak.

Powstał już pomysł w Ministerstwie Klimatu, by wszyscy sprzedawcy rozliczali energię wg tej samej metody - jak prędko to nastąpi tego nie wie nikt. Ale trzeba czekać.

----------


## Pyxis

Witam.
Jestem swiezym posiadaczem paneli i jedyna rzecza ktorej mi brakuje w "rozkmince" calosci jest algorytm rozliczania zuzycia przez Taurona. Z tego co doczytalem jest on proporcjonalny. Dotychczasowe roliczenie jest w okresach dwumiesiecznych.
Jak praktycznie bedzie to wygldalo? Moze na jakims przykladzie z realnej instalacji ktos sie skusi opisac?

----------


## vr5

> Witam.
> Jestem swiezym posiadaczem paneli i jedyna rzecza ktorej mi brakuje w "rozkmince" calosci jest algorytm rozliczania zuzycia przez Taurona. Z tego co doczytalem jest on proporcjonalny. Dotychczasowe roliczenie jest w okresach dwumiesiecznych.
> Jak praktycznie bedzie to wygldalo? Moze na jakims przykladzie z realnej instalacji ktos sie skusi opisac?


To będzie wyglądać tak:

Jeśli produkcja od zużycia będzie większa (uwzględniając 20 %), to zapłacisz opłaty stałe, a całość nadwyżki przejdzie na kolejny okres rozliczeniowy bez rozbicia ile jest w poszczególnych strefach.

Jeśli będzie brakować, to za to zapłacisz w proporcji zużycia *zarejestrowanego* przez licznik. 
Np: 
- zużycie w dziennej: 40 %
- zużycie w nocnej:    60 %
Brakuje Ci np 1000 kWh, więc za 400 kWh zapłacisz w drogiej i za 600 kWh w taniej. Nie ma znaczenia, że w drogiej Twoja instalacja wyprodukowała znacznie więcej niż zużyłeś, a brakuje tylko w taniej.

----------


## SNCF

a jak w rozliczeniu rocznym Taurona?

dotychczas korzystam z taryfy  G13  :smile:  to jest dopiero majstersztyk zużyć 15MWh rocznie z czego *85%* w 3ciej najtańszej, lata szlifowania ustawień programatorów.
Natomiast panele będą mi produkować przecież głównie prąd w najdroższym czasie
Jak to wtedy będzie? Jak zwykle obywatel wydymany?

----------


## gawel

> a jak w rozliczeniu rocznym Taurona?
> 
> dotychczas korzystam z taryfy  C13  to jest dopiero majstersztyk zużyć 15MWh rocznie z czego *85%* w 3ciej najtańszej, lata szlifowania ustawień programatorów.
> Natomiast panele będą mi produkować przecież głównie prąd w najdroższym czasie
> Jak to wtedy będzie? Jak zwykle obywatel wydymany?


Jak sam się wydymasz i nawalisz na dach 10 kwp to owszem tak :yes: , w twoim przypadku to się może nie opłacać bo nie ma umów prokonsumenckich dla taryf c13, dlatego musiałbyś przeliczyć swoją strukturę zuzycia na tagyfę z grupy G. Z ciekawości ile kosztuje te 15 mwh w tej taryfie rocznie?

----------


## Pyxis

> To będzie wyglądać tak:
> 
> Jeśli produkcja od zużycia będzie większa (uwzględniając 20 %), to zapłacisz opłaty stałe, a całość nadwyżki przejdzie na kolejny okres rozliczeniowy bez rozbicia ile jest w poszczególnych strefach.
> 
> Jeśli będzie brakować, to za to zapłacisz w proporcji zużycia *zarejestrowanego* przez licznik. 
> Np: 
> - zużycie w dziennej: 40 %
> - zużycie w nocnej:    60 %
> Brakuje Ci np 1000 kWh, więc za 400 kWh zapłacisz w drogiej i za 600 kWh w taniej. Nie ma znaczenia, że w drogiej Twoja instalacja wyprodukowała znacznie więcej niż zużyłeś, a brakuje tylko w taniej.


Instalacja 10kWp nie zaspokoi calego zapotrzebowania (bilansujac to rocznie). Jak bedzie w przypadku rozliczania co 2 miesiace?

Czyli place tak jak do tej pory za to co zuzylemm od dystrybutora w danej taryfie?
OK, a w okresie letnim gdy jest nadprodukcja rachunki sa na 0 zl + oplaty stale?
Jak zima bede odbieral  swohe 80% nadprodukcji, to z jakiego klucza beda pomniejszali moje biezace zuzycie?

Jes to koowa mega nieintuicyjne. Taka nieintuicyjnosc zawsze oznacza, ze jestes rabany w rozne czesci ciala i masz o tym nie wiedziec.  :wink:

----------


## SNCF

Literówka, wiadomo że chodziło o G13  :smile:

----------


## vr5

> Instalacja 10kWp nie zaspokoi calego zapotrzebowania (bilansujac to rocznie). Jak bedzie w przypadku rozliczania co 2 miesiace?
> 
> Czyli place tak jak do tej pory za to co zuzylemm od dystrybutora w danej taryfie?
> OK, a w okresie letnim gdy jest nadprodukcja rachunki sa na 0 zl + oplaty stale?
> Jak zima bede odbieral  swohe 80% nadprodukcji, to z jakiego klucza beda pomniejszali moje biezace zuzycie?
> 
> Jes to koowa mega nieintuicyjne. Taka nieintuicyjnosc zawsze oznacza, ze jestes rabany w rozne czesci ciala i masz o tym nie wiedziec.


Jeśli będziesz miał nadprodukcję za dany okres, to nie ważne, że była to w większości nadprodukcja w drogiej taryfie - na fakturze pojawi się na końcu komunikat:
*"Informujemy, że zgodnie z Ustawą o OZE do wykorzystania pozostaje łączna ilość energii elektrycznej 800 kWh". * 

Te 800 kWh to przykład - z wyliczeń może być inaczej. Czyli tak na prawdę Twoją produkcję "ładują do jednego wora".

W kolejnej fakturze, jeśli będzie brakowało to zastosują proporcję ze zużycia zarejestrowanego przez licznik.

Wiem, że pojawiają się głosy, że Tauron to "to, lub owo" (wstaw sobie co chcesz), ale jak na razie nikt z tym nie poszedł do sądu i jest tak jak jest.

To dzieła tylko w drugą stronę, jak Cię złapią że coś kombinowałeś to skończyć się może tak:

wystarczy wpisać w wyszukiwarce "kradzież prądu"

Czego nikomu nie życzę.

Link wykasowałem, bo po co ma się komuś kojarzyć z jakimiś osobami...

----------


## gawel

U mnie w PGE do wykorzystania jest zapisane ile konkretnie w każdej strefie mam g12w

----------


## Pyxis

> Jeśli będziesz miał nadprodukcję za dany okres, to nie ważne, że była to w większości nadprodukcja w drogiej taryfie - na fakturze pojawi się na końcu komunikat:
> *"Informujemy, że zgodnie z Ustawą o OZE do wykorzystania pozostaje łączna ilość energii elektrycznej 800 kWh". * 
> 
> Te 800 kWh to przykład - z wyliczeń może być inaczej. Czyli tak na prawdę Twoją produkcję "ładują do jednego wora".
> 
> W kolejnej fakturze, jeśli będzie brakowało to zastosują proporcję ze zużycia zarejestrowanego przez licznik.


CZyli jesli w lecie wypracuje te rzeczone 800kWh a w jakims rachunku zimowym bede mial zuzycie z Taurona gorujace nad produkcja, to mi z tych 800kWh pomniejsza do taryfy, w ktorej mam to zuzycie wieksze od produkcji? Bez ogladania sie, kiedy zostalo wytworzone (w jakiej taryfie) latem? Tak mam to rozumiec?

----------


## vr5

> CZyli jesli w lecie wypracuje te rzeczone 800kWh a w jakims rachunku zimowym bede mial zuzycie z Taurona gorujace nad produkcja, to mi z tych 800kWh pomniejsza do taryfy, w ktorej mam to zuzycie wieksze od produkcji? Bez ogladania sie, kiedy zostalo wytworzone (w jakiej taryfie) latem? Tak mam to rozumiec?


Dla przykładu:

Jeśli zużyłeś 1200 kWh a zostało z "magazynu" 800 kWh (czyli widniało na poprzedniej fakturze 800 kWh "na plus")  i w okresie od poprzedniej faktury "uciułałeś" jeszcze kolejne 100 kWh to będziesz musiał zapłacić za: 

1200 - (800 + 100) = 300 kWh

Zapłacisz wg *proporcji zużycia* odnotowanego przez licznik  w okresie od poprzedniego rachunku

----------


## Pyxis

Wyglada na dobry uklad, bo przy rozliczeniach w okresie co 2 mce, w zimie mam proporcje zuzycia  prawie 10/90 bo pompa ciepla pracuje praktycznie tylko w  tanim pradzie.  :Smile:

----------


## Stafik73

Po półrocznym użytkowaniu fotowoltaiki okazuje się że mam dużą nadprodukcję.Obecnie mam taryfę G12W i 6-miesięczny sposób rozliczeń w tauronie. Umowę mam ważną do końca 2021 roku. Raz w roku mogę zmienić taryfę. Czy w moim przypadku nie powinienem przejść na G11 i rozliczenie roczne żeby opłaty handlowe,przesyłowe itp. zmniejszyć do absolutnego minimum.

----------


## bobrow

> Po półrocznym użytkowaniu fotowoltaiki okazuje się że mam dużą nadprodukcję.Obecnie mam taryfę G12W i 6-miesięczny sposób rozliczeń w tauronie. Umowę mam ważną do końca 2021 roku. Raz w roku mogę zmienić taryfę. Czy w moim przypadku nie powinienem przejść na G11 i rozliczenie roczne żeby opłaty handlowe,przesyłowe itp. zmniejszyć do absolutnego minimum.


Ja mam miesięczne rozliczenie w Tauronie i tak mi pasuje-nie muszę czekać na rozliczenie oddanej energii.
Nie widzę żadnych zalet rozliczania się półrocznego czy rocznego.
Już 4 raz zapłacę tylko opłaty stałe tj 28pln

----------


## JTKirk

to że ty ich nie widzisz, to wcale nie znaczy że ich nie ma. Ja tam nie widzę z kolei żadnych zalet rozliczania miesięcznego....ale każdy przypadek jest indywidualny i należy podchodzić do tego ze spokojem  :wink:

----------


## kulibob

> Ja mam miesięczne rozliczenie w Tauronie i tak mi pasuje-nie muszę czekać na rozliczenie oddanej energii.
> Nie widzę żadnych zalet rozliczania się półrocznego czy rocznego.
> Już 4 raz zapłacę tylko opłaty stałe tj 28pln


Przy rocznym są niższe opłaty stałe

----------


## _Grisza_

> Ja mam miesięczne rozliczenie w Tauronie i tak mi pasuje-nie muszę czekać na rozliczenie oddanej energii.
> Nie widzę żadnych zalet rozliczania się półrocznego czy rocznego.
> Już 4 raz zapłacę tylko opłaty stałe tj 28pln


A co się stanie jeśli np. na początku stycznia wyczerpiesz magazyn do zera?
Przy rozliczeniu miesięcznym (za styczeń i luty być może marzec) zostaniesz obciążony za zużytą energię (przy założeniu że w ziemie z PV nie pokryjesz całego zużycia). Przy rozliczeniu pół-rocznym czy rocznym, nadrobisz to w miesiącach wiosennych i letnich, i nie będziesz musiał kredytować Tauronu.

----------


## gawel

> A co się stanie jeśli np. na początku stycznia wyczerpiesz magazyn do zera?
> Przy rozliczeniu miesięcznym (za styczeń i luty być może marzec) zostaniesz obciążony za zużytą energię (przy założeniu że w ziemie z PV nie pokryjesz całego zużycia). Przy rozliczeniu pół-rocznym czy rocznym, nadrobisz to w miesiącach wiosennych i letnich, i nie będziesz musiał kredytować Tauronu.


Teoretycznie nic się nie stanie bo masz 12 miesięcy na zużycie oddanej produkcji, co do kredytowania OSD to fakt nie ma to sensu. Płacenie co pół roku jest jak najbardziej ok

----------


## bobrow

> Przy rocznym są niższe opłaty stałe


O...-to jakie są te opłaty ?

----------


## _Grisza_

> Teoretycznie nic się nie stanie bo masz 12 miesięcy na zużycie oddanej produkcji


To wiadomo, ale niepotrzebnie zapłacisz za zużyte kWh w styczniu - marcu, które i tak później wyprodukujesz - czyli kredytowanie Tauronu.

----------


## _Grisza_

> O...-to jakie są te opłaty ?


Sprawdź na fakturze czy nie masz jakieś opłaty stałej za tzw. dodatkowy cykl handlowy, czy jakoś tak.

----------


## bobrow

> A co się stanie jeśli np. na początku stycznia wyczerpiesz magazyn do zera?
> Przy rozliczeniu miesięcznym (za styczeń i luty być może marzec) zostaniesz obciążony za zużytą energię (przy założeniu że w ziemie z PV nie pokryjesz całego zużycia). Przy rozliczeniu pół-rocznym czy rocznym, nadrobisz to w miesiącach wiosennych i letnich, i nie będziesz musiał kredytować Tauronu.


Jeśli wyczerpię magazyn, to po prostu zapłacę za tyle ile zużyłem.
Jeśli jest rozliczenie co pół roku , albo  roczne-to przy niepełnym pokryciu energii z PV jednak zostanę przy miesięcznym rozliczeniu.
Ale przy praktycznie pełnym pokryciu z PV , to już ma sens roczne rozliczenie.
Zresztą dokładnie to opisał (wielokrotnie :bash: ) VR5.

----------


## bobrow

> Sprawdź na fakturze czy nie masz jakieś opłaty stałej za tzw. dodatkowy cykl handlowy, czy jakoś tak.


Poniżej fragment faktury , kolejne 28,21pln brutto za cały miesiąc.A ile płaci się za pół roku czy rok w Tauronie ?

----------


## JTKirk

> A co się stanie jeśli np. na początku stycznia wyczerpiesz magazyn do zera?
> Przy rozliczeniu miesięcznym (za styczeń i luty być może marzec) zostaniesz obciążony za zużytą energię (przy założeniu że w ziemie z PV nie pokryjesz całego zużycia). Przy rozliczeniu pół-rocznym czy rocznym, nadrobisz to w miesiącach wiosennych i letnich, i nie będziesz musiał kredytować Tauronu.


Przy rozliczeniu rocznym, jeśli wyczerpiesz magazyn do zera, to Tauron kredytuje ciebie, anie ty ich. Ale wszystko zależy od konkretnego profilu zużycia....

każdy dodatkowy cykl handlowy - to dodatkowa opłata. Strzelam - 7-8zł, a może i więcej za każdy miesiąc.

----------


## JTKirk

@bobrow - u mnie przy rozliczeniu rocznym za 1 miesiąc mam kwotę 3,99 brutto oplaty handlowej. Jak masz rozliczenie co miesiąc, to na pewno płacisz więcej, sporo wiecej.

----------


## _Grisza_

> Jeśli wyczerpię magazyn, to po prostu zapłacę za tyle ile zużyłem.
> Jeśli jest rozliczenie co pół roku , albo  roczne-to przy niepełnym pokryciu energii z PV jednak zostanę przy miesięcznym rozliczeniu.
> Ale przy praktycznie pełnym pokryciu z PV , to już ma sens roczne rozliczenie.
> Zresztą dokładnie to opisał (wielokrotnie) VR5.


No ale po co walisz głową w mur?. Przecież to samo napisałem. 
Sądząc po ilość kWp które masz byłem przekonany, że większość zużycia albo całość będziesz pokrywał z PV.




> Przy rozliczeniu rocznym, jeśli wyczerpiesz magazyn do zera, to Tauron kredytuje ciebie, anie ty ich. Ale wszystko zależy od konkretnego profilu zużycia....


Dokładnie, ja wolę uniknąć płacenia z góry, wiec przeszedłem na rozliczenie roczne (planuje całość zużycia pokryć z PV, jak wyjdzie to się okaże).

----------


## imrahil

nie byłbym pewien czy płaci więcej. w pierwszy lepszym cenniku tauron:

_Za dodatkową opłatą określoną w Cenniku/CUS Klient może wybrać inny niż standardowy sposób rozliczeń dostępny w ramach Cennika - dodatkowy cykl handlowy. Powyższe nie dotyczy Klientów będących Prosumentami, którzy rozliczani są na podstawie odczytów układów pomiarowo – rozliczeniowych podawanych przez OSD. Wybrany przez Klienta sposób rozliczeń określony jest w Umowie. _ 

u siebie wybrałem cykl dwumiesięczny, bo nie mam nadprodukcji i wolę płacić za prąd wg proporcji w miesiącach zimowych (więcej taniej taryfy) a nie z całego roku.

----------


## bobrow

> @bobrow - u mnie przy rozliczeniu rocznym za 1 miesiąc mam kwotę 3,99 brutto oplaty handlowej. Jak masz rozliczenie co miesiąc, to na pewno płacisz więcej, sporo wiecej.


Sprawdziłem stare faktury i umowy -wszędzie mam tę samą opłatę handlową tj 10,54pln  netto/m-c

Wcześniej miałem prognozy 6 mcy.

A to ile płacisz samych opłat przy np zerowym zużyciu ?

A poniżej fragment starej umowy :

§4 Zasady prowadzenia rozliczeń
1. Wysokość opłaty za energię elektryczną pobraną w danym okresie rozliczeniowym
Sprzedawcy („okres rozliczeniowy”) oblicza się jako iloczyn ilości sprzedanej energii
elektrycznej w poszczególnych strefach czasowych i ceny energii elektrycznej
określonej w § 2 Cennika.
*2. Należność za sprzedaż energii elektrycznej oblicza się jako sumę wartości opisanej
w ust.1 oraz opłaty handlowej określonej w § 2 Cennika przemnożonej przez ilość
miesięcy w danym okresie rozliczeniowym.* Należność do zapłaty przez Klienta
uwzględnia podatek VAT.
3. Opłata handlowa, o której mowa w §2 Cennika pobierana jest w pełnej wysokości,
niezależnie od dnia miesiąca, w którym nastąpiło zawarcie lub rozwiązanie Umowy.
4. Faktury będą dostarczane Klientowi w formie elektronicznej albo listem zwykłym,
w zależności od dokonanego przez Klienta wyboru.
5. Rozliczenia między stronami będą się odbywały w okresach rozliczeniowych
określonych w Umowie. Jeżeli okres rozliczeniowy jest dłuższy niż 1 miesiąc, w okresie
tym mogą być pobierane opłaty w wysokości określonej na podstawie prognozowanego
zużycia energii elektrycznej w tym okresie. Standardowo, Klient rozliczany jest w 6 –
miesięcznych okresach rozliczeniowych.
6. Jeżeli w wyniku rozliczenia, na podstawie prognozowanego zużycia energii
elektrycznej, o którym mowa w ust. 5 wystąpi nadpłata, wówczas podlega ona
zaliczeniu na poczet płatności na najbliższy okres rozliczeniowy, o ile Klient nie zażąda
jej zwrotu. Niedopłata doliczona będzie do pierwszej płatności ustalonej dla
najbliższego okresu rozliczeniowego albo do rozliczenia końcowego. Klient jest
uprawniony do wyboru z oferty Sprzedawcy innej formy zarachowania.
7. Sprzedawca zastrzega sobie prawo do dokonania, co najmniej raz na 12 miesięcy
kontroli i korekty rozliczenia dokonanego na podstawie prognozowanego zużycia
energii elektrycznej lub zgłoszeń Klienta, jeżeli dane przyjęte do rozliczeń odbiegają od
rzeczywistego zużycia energii przez Klienta udostępnionego przez OSD. Korekta
obejmuje cały okres, w którym występowały stwierdzone rozbieżności.
8. Klient ma prawo jednorazowo wystąpić do Sprzedawcy z wnioskiem o zmianę Cennika
na inny cennik dostępny w ramach oferty bieżącej, którego okres obowiązywania jest
nie krótszy niż okres obowiązywania niniejszego Cennika i którego kryteria Klient
spełnia. Opisana zmiana Cennika może być dokonana jedynie w przypadku:
8.1. gdy w trakcie trwania niniejszego Cennika nastąpi zmiana cen lub stawek opłat
Taryfy Sprzedawcy dotyczącej Klientów grup taryfowych G; zmiana
dokonywana jest na wniosek Klienta, złożony w terminie do 2 miesięcy od dnia
wejścia w życie zmienionej Taryfy Sprzedawcy
Klient nie ponosi żadnych kosztów związanych z wyżej wymienioną zmianą Cennika,
zaś zapisy § 6 dotyczące Opłaty jednorazowej nie znajdą zastosowania. Taka zmiana
Cennika nie daje Klientowi prawa do wypowiedzenia Umowy

----------


## miecio 301

W tauronie  w G11 opłaty stałe przy rozliczeniu 12-m z wyjątkiem obszaru gliwickiego i bez promocyjnych umów z gwarancją ceny to  brutto/m-c 8,13 ,   netto to: 5,9(licznik 3-faz) + 0,38 + 0,33 (przy poborze z sieci en. pow. 1200kWh rocznie)

przy rozliczeniu 6-m to  brutto/m-c 8,60 ,   netto to: 5,9 + 0,76 + 0,33 
przy miesięcznym  to  brutto /m-c 13,27      netto to:   5,9+4,56+0,33
przy 2miesięcznym  to  brutto /m-c 10,47      netto to:   5,9+2,28+0,33

Przy proporcjonalnym rozliczeniu taryf może i to miesięczne być korzystniejsze

----------


## bobrow

Zadzwoniłem do Tauronu i powiedzieli tak :
-opłata handlowa  u mnie (tj Jelenia Góra) zawsze za każdy m-c
-przy rozliczeniu rocznym max prognoza co 2 mce (więc coś trzeba jednak płacić...)
Moja umowa jest do 31.10.br-zapytałem o obecne stawki dla G12W i tak :
-dzienna 0,3862 pln netto (teraz 0,3016 pln netto)
-nocna    0,1867 pln netto (teraz 0,1455 pln netto)  
Tak na "oko" prawie 30% więcej...No to się PV zwróci trochę szybciej !
Tymczasem

PS
Policzyłem średnią cenę kWh wg obecnych cen i przy 60% w T2 -wychodzi 0,48pln brutto (energia+przesył+OZE).Obecnie wychodzi ok 0,42pln brutto czyli realnie ok 15% więcej.
Jeszcze nie najgorzej wyszło...

----------


## vr5

Koledzy

Tauron jako jedyny dla Prosumentów, którzy wybrali taryfę z serii G12 stosuje rozliczenie proporcjonalne. 
Jest to rozliczenie nie koniecznie zgodne z zasadami księgowości (i nie tylko). Jak dotychczas Organy Kontrolne przymykają na to oko mimo, że klienci w większości są bici po kieszeni.

Wg anonimowego pracownika tej firmy najbezpieczniej wybrać na początek rozliczenie comiesięczne, a dopiero po roku lub 2 przejść na inne, jeśli wyjdzie, że to dla danego klienta jest korzystne. 
Mając rozliczenie 12 razy w roku ma się dowód na to, że proporcja nie powinna być stosowana.  Ma się dowód, więc można iść do Sądu - droga wolna.

Na infolinii takich informacji nie udzielą, bo rozmowy są nagrywane, a na piśmie to podadzą,  że rozliczenie proporcjonalne jest najkorzystniejsze gdyż klient może kiedy chce czerpać prąd (czy jakoś tak...).

----------


## _Grisza_

W Tauronie jest kumulacja, ruchanie na dwa baty, brak bilansowania międzyfazowego + proporcja w taryfie

----------


## miecio 301

Oprócz PGE to bilansowania inni operatorzy też nie mają a też pocieszeniem jest elicznik i ceny takie poniżej średnich

----------


## _Grisza_

> Oprócz PGE to bilansowania inni operatorzy też nie mają a też pocieszeniem jest elicznik i ceny takie poniżej średnich


PGE  widać najbardziej przyjazne prosumentowi, nie bawi się w proporcje i bilansuje międzyfazowo, do drugie dla mnie bardziej istotne.

----------


## vr5

> W Tauronie jest kumulacja, ruchanie na dwa baty, brak bilansowania międzyfazowego + proporcja w taryfie


Jak dowiedziałem się od pracownika tej firmy *proporcję* stosuje się, gdy okaże się że licznik uległ uszkodzeniu i klient w takim przypadku ma obliczone zużycie energii w sposób *przybliżony*. W przypadku sprawnego licznika zużycie energii policzone w kompilacji przez nich zastosowanej  jest po prostu *nieprawdziwe*. 

Jeśli oddał byś sprawę do Sądu to może i byś wygrał, bo  każdy Rzeczoznawca jest w stanie wyliczyć jakie poniosłeś straty. 

Ja na 2 pierwszych fakturach trochę straciłem, ale się z tym pogodziłem. Mogłem sprawę oddać do Sądu, jak sugerowała Instytucja Kontrolna (UOKiK).  Oni tym się nie byli zainteresowani - wręcz sugerowali, że nie warto, bo  sprawa może się ciągnąć latami z niewiadomym skutkiem.

Na bilansowaniu międzyfazowym to prawie wszystkie OSD "dorabiają" i robią to od ponad 4 lat bezkarnie.

Energetyka też czasem jest okradana przez niektórych odbiorców energii to fakt, więc pewnie wychodzą z założenia, że im też wolno.

Niby Ministerstwo Klimatu w geście dobrej woli próbuje to naprawić, ale jak na razie tylko trwają "konsultacje". 
Dałem w cudzysłowie, bo nie powinno się konsultować z tymi którzy okr*dają Klientów, a po stwierdzeniu, że jest to działanie niezgodne z prawem od razu przystąpić do działań naprawczych.

----------


## kulibob

> O...-to jakie są te opłaty ?


Opłata abonamentowa ceny za mc .Tabele z 2018 pierwsze wpadły mi w łapy .
Rozliczenie 1mc =4,72
2mc =2,36
6mc 0,79
12mc 0,39

----------


## wierzba1234

Witam, 
od miesiąca mam FV 10kW w celu grzania domu prądem. Dom w trakcie wykańczania nie ma jeszcze ogrzewania. Ogrzewanie planowane bufor 1000l z grzałkami, 100% podłogówka. Zapotrzebowanie na ciepło CO i CWU to max. 12kW. Tauron z automatu dał mi taryfę G11. Zastanawiam się nad zmianą na G12w nie wiem co w moim przypadku będzie lepsze ? Liczę na to ze FV pokryje jakies 70% zapotrzebowania. Co radzicie ?

----------


## gawel

> Witam, 
> od miesiąca mam FV 10kW w celu grzania domu prądem. Dom w trakcie wykańczania nie ma jeszcze ogrzewania. Ogrzewanie planowane bufor 1000l z grzałkami, 100% podłogówka. Zapotrzebowanie na ciepło CO i CWU to max. 12kW. Tauron z automatu dał mi taryfę G11. Zastanawiam się nad zmianą na G12w nie wiem co w moim przypadku będzie lepsze ? Liczę na to ze FV pokryje jakies 70% zapotrzebowania. Co radzicie ?


A po co ten bufor? Co on ma na celu. Od listopada do lutego produkcja z PV jest bardzo mała i nie nagrzejesz bufora, a w lecie nie ma takiej potzreby bufory miały sens jak nie było pv teraz to całkowicie bez sensu/

----------


## wierzba1234

Tak myślałem że podłogówka zakumuluje dużo ciepła i wystarczy grzanie przepływowo np. Kospelem, ale mam kominek z płaszczem wodnym bufor ma służyć za sprzęgło.

----------


## gawel

> Tak myślałem że podłogówka zakumuluje dużo ciepła i wystarczy grzanie przepływowo np. Kospelem, ale mam kominek z płaszczem wodnym bufor ma służyć za sprzęgło.


no akurat kominki wychodzą z mody u mnie już uchwalono zakazy więc ładowanie się w takie frankensztajny to marnowanie pieniedzy.

----------


## wierzba1234

Kominek nowy zgodny z ekoprojektem i wszystkimi nowymi normami. Poza tym dom jest na małej wiosce szybko zakazy tam nie dotrą. 
Ok wracając do tematu. Jeśli grzałbym przepływowo bez bufora, nie wliczam kominka bo to nie jest główne źródło ciepła,
 to jak taryfa dla mnie jest najlepsza? Mógłbym odpalać piec elektryczny w G12w od 22-6 nagrzać podłogę i dogrzewać w popołudniowej taryfie.
Ale czy to ma sens pchać się w g12w przy FV i moim małym zapotrzebowaniu na ciepło ?

----------


## JTKirk

wszystko fajnie...tylko, że znam coraz więcej ludzi u których kominek to najdroższy mebel w domu i do tego najrzadziej używany....u ciebie jeszcze do tego dojdzie bufor  :smile: 
Jak masz możliwość, to jeszcze przemyśl ten temat...I nie chodzi mi o zakazy, tylko wyobrażenia co poniektórych odnośnie faktu, jak to pięknie jest palić w kominku...życie to bardzo szybko weryfikuje...

----------


## kulibob

> wszystko fajnie...tylko, że znam coraz więcej ludzi u których kominek to najdroższy mebel w domu i do tego najrzadziej używany....u ciebie jeszcze do tego dojdzie bufor 
> Jak masz możliwość, to jeszcze przemyśl ten temat...I nie chodzi mi o zakazy, tylko wyobrażenia co poniektórych odnośnie faktu, jak to pięknie jest palić w kominku...życie to bardzo szybko weryfikuje...


Kominek to tak ale powietrzny lub akumulacyjny a najlepiej to koza . i parę swoich drzewka i palenie rekreacyjne.  Anie  kotłowanie nonstop

----------


## vvvv

> wszystko fajnie...tylko, że znam coraz więcej ludzi u których kominek to najdroższy mebel w domu i do tego najrzadziej używany....u ciebie jeszcze do tego dojdzie bufor 
> Jak masz możliwość, to jeszcze przemyśl ten temat...I nie chodzi mi o zakazy, tylko wyobrażenia co poniektórych odnośnie faktu, jak to pięknie jest palić w kominku...życie to bardzo szybko weryfikuje...


Ja ma kominek. Super sprawa.  Jak przejdę na PC to będę go podpinał pod bufor, który mam. Obecne częste palenie rekreacyjne, a potem dodatkowe źródło ciepełka.  Badyle swoje do palenia. 

@wierzba1234 rób kominek i G12W. U mnie też niby wiocha, ale kuźwa już jakiś deweloper kupił ziemię i szeregówkę będzie budował. Podobno kilka ma powstać.  :bash:  Na szczęście daleko ode mnie.

----------


## wierzba1234

Nie chce się spierać czy kominek jest dobry czy nie. Miałem u rodziców paliłem często u siebie też zakładam i też będę palił. 
Znajomi mają kupę kasy i wolą mieszkać w bloku bo nie lubią zieleni. Dziwią się dlaczego ja buduję dom. Każdy ma inne upodobania, ale nie o to chodzi w pytaniu. 
Ok załóżmy że mam G12w. Produkcja z FV jest największa latem w dzień. Ja odbieram nadprodukcję w zimie nocami bo w nocy ładuję bufor. Jak Tauron to rozlicza ?
Na infolinii dowiedziałem się że "w g11 będzie tanioa w g12w też będzie tanio"  :big grin:

----------


## vvvv

> Nie chce się spierać czy kominek jest dobry czy nie. Miałem u rodziców paliłem często u siebie też zakładam i też będę palił. 
> Znajomi mają kupę kasy i wolą mieszkać w bloku bo nie lubią zieleni. Dziwią się dlaczego ja buduję dom. Każdy ma inne upodobania, ale nie o to chodzi w pytaniu. 
> Ok załóżmy że mam G12w. Produkcja z FV jest największa latem w dzień. Ja odbieram nadprodukcję w zimie nocami bo w nocy ładuję bufor. Jak Tauron to rozlicza ?
> Na infolinii dowiedziałem się że "w g11 będzie tanioa w g12w też będzie tanio"


Fajnie z tym kominkiem. Tutaj są prawie sami anty-kominkowcy. Taka moda na FM. Do tego dużo frustratów i  leczą kompleksy. 

Jak nie masz 100% pokrycia z PV to bierz G12W. Zawsze wyjdzie taniej.

----------


## gawel

> Kominek nowy zgodny z ekoprojektem i wszystkimi nowymi normami. Poza tym dom jest na małej wiosce szybko zakazy tam nie dotrą. 
> Ok wracając do tematu. Jeśli grzałbym przepływowo bez bufora, nie wliczam kominka bo to nie jest główne źródło ciepła,
>  to jak taryfa dla mnie jest najlepsza? Mógłbym odpalać piec elektryczny w G12w od 22-6 nagrzać podłogę i dogrzewać w popołudniowej taryfie.
> Ale czy to ma sens pchać się w g12w przy FV i moim małym zapotrzebowaniu na ciepło ?


Wielkość wioski nie ma znaczenia , jeden z zakazów obejmuje teren województwa mazowieckiego, a trochę tych wiosek małych tutaj jest

Taryfa g12 ma sens i z pv i bez pv mam ją już ponad 10 lat

----------


## vvvv

> Wielkość wioski nie ma znaczenia , jeden z zakazów obejmuje teren województwa mazowieckiego, a trochę tych wiosek małych tutaj jest


U was to gorzej niż w Krakowie, no ale to ze "stolycy" idzie przykład. 
Jak masz jedno źródło ciepła, którym jest kominek to  zakaz nie obowiązuje.

----------


## gawel

U mnie podstawowe było ogrzewanie elektryczne, teraz klima+elektryczne

----------


## vr5

*@wierzba1234*

Wybierz G12 lub G12W. Zawsze są jakieś oszczędności nawet w Tauronie, który rozlicza proporcją zużycia odnotowanego przez licznik. Jak będziesz musiał dokupić energii to przemyśl rozliczenie co miesiąc. Parę złotych większe opłaty stałe, ale mniej "zarobią" na proporcji.

Do tego co oferują jako dobre dla klienta panienki z infolinii należy podchodzić z pewną rezerwą, bo mówią to co im narzuca szefostwo firmy.

----------


## oletomada

Witam, myślę nad założeniem PV z wykorzystaniem G12W. Operator Energa.   Myślałem nad instalacją która pokryje moje zapotrzebowanie w T1, za taryfę T2 bym normalnie płacił. Za 2019 rok mam zużycie T1- 1666kwh, natomiast T2- 4837kwh. Czy zakładając instalacje  PV mocy 2 kWh uzyskał bym oczekiwany efekt?

----------


## gawel

> Witam, myślę nad założeniem PV z wykorzystaniem G12W. Operator Energa.   Myślałem nad instalacją która pokryje moje zapotrzebowanie w T1, za taryfę T2 bym normalnie płacił. Za 2019 rok mam zużycie T1- 1666kwh, natomiast T2- 4837kwh. Czy zakładając instalacje  PV mocy 2 kWh uzyskał bym oczekiwany efekt?


Raczej nie mam bardzo podobnie do Ciebie zużycie 2 MWh w I strefie, 5 MWh w II strefie Ogrzewając konwektorami non-stop struktura zużycia wyszła 32/68 (I/II) produkcja wychodzi odwrotnie, mam 3,91 kwp myslę że musiałbys mieś 3 kwp

----------


## oletomada

Gawel a jak wygląda rozliczenie energii? Czy jest ono automatyczne uwzględniane przy kolejnych fakturach? Zakładając że mamy niedobór w T1 oraz w T2 to która taryfa jest jako pierwsza uzupełniania z wirtualnego magazynu ZE?  Wiadomo że część energii T1 jest zabezpieczana z bieżącego użycia w dzień z paneli PV.

----------


## gawel

> Gawel a jak wygląda rozliczenie energii? Czy jest ono automatyczne uwzględniane przy kolejnych fakturach? Zakładając że mamy niedobór w T1 oraz w T2 to która taryfa jest jako pierwsza uzupełniania z wirtualnego magazynu ZE?  Wiadomo że część energii T1 jest zabezpieczana z bieżącego użycia w dzień z paneli PV.


No nie tylko w taryfie G12w masz okienko dzienne 2h i weekendy oraz święta państwowe. W PGE jest bilansowanie międzystrefowe czyli jeżeli cała I strefa zostanie odliczona i coś jeszcze w magazynie zostanie to zostaje odliczone z II strefy i odwrotnie gdyby się tak jakimś cudem zdarzyło.

----------


## oletomada

> No nie tylko w taryfie G12w masz okienko dzienne 2h i weekendy oraz święta państwowe. W PGE jest bilansowanie międzystrefowe czyli jeżeli cała I strefa zostanie odliczona i coś jeszcze w magazynie zostanie to zostaje odliczone z II strefy i odwrotnie gdyby się tak jakimś cudem zdarzyło.


Czyli nadmiar energii jest również podzielony na uzysk w T1 oraz uzysk w T2. Wiadomo że więcej będzie uzysku w T1. Jak dobrze rozumiem uzysk z T1 będzie najpierw odliczany na pokrycie kWh w T1 a dopiero później na pokrycie kWh w T2 tak?

----------


## gawel

> Czyli nadmiar energii jest również podzielony na uzysk w T1 oraz uzysk w T2. Wiadomo że więcej będzie uzysku w T1. Jak dobrze rozumiem uzysk z T1 będzie najpierw odliczany na pokrycie kWh w T1 a dopiero później na pokrycie kWh w T2 tak?


Jest podzielony masz to w liczniku 1.8.1 i 1.8.2 pobranie I i II oraz 2.8.1 i 2.8.2 oddanie I iII

Tak to jest u mnie liczone jak piszesz

----------


## gawel

> Czyli nadmiar energii jest również podzielony na uzysk w T1 oraz uzysk w T2. Wiadomo że więcej będzie uzysku w T1. Jak dobrze rozumiem uzysk z T1 będzie najpierw odliczany na pokrycie kWh w T1 a dopiero później na pokrycie kWh w T2 tak?


tak

----------


## codix

Dzisiaj zostałem poinformowany przez pracownika Tauronu że w przypadku taryf np.g12,g12w,g13 energia wyprodukowana trafia do magazynu bez podzialu w jakiej strefie zostala wyprodukowana ale gdy chcemy ja odebrac to jest obliczana proporcja wedlug wzoru(niestety nie bylem w stanie go zapamietac :wink:  ale obliczaja procentowy udzial ile energi bylo wprowadzone do sieci w T1 w T2 i wT3.
I tak np.do magazynu trafilo 200kwh zabieraja 20% zostaje 160kwh do odbioru to licza ze np.w T1 bylo wprowadzone 40% w T2 wprowadzone 0% a w T3-60% i do odbioru jest w T1-64kwh w T2-0kwh w T3-96kwh
Cztery razy dopytywalem i chodzi w tych proporcjach o energie wprowadzona do sieci a nie o profil zużycia energi.

Wiec po co to tak komplikowac nie lepiej powiedziec ile w danej strefie wprowadzicie tyle bedziecie miec do odbioru w tej samej strefie?(oczywiscie pomniejszone o 20%)???
I jak ktos w danej strefie bedzie produkowal wiecej niz zużywa to ta energia nie zostanie przezucona na inna strefę tylko po 365 dniach przepadnie.
Ja juz tego wszystkiego nie kumam  :sad: 
Diwiedzialem sie jeszcze ze przy G13 mozna wybrac rozliczenie co miesiac ,dwa,6 i 12 przy 1miesiacu oplaty stale 12,16zl przy 2mcach 9,36zl/mc przy 6mcach 7,49zl/mc przy 12mcach Pani poległa nie znalazła.
Najpierw byly to ceny netto potem niby brutto tak wiec znowu nic pewnego.Ręce opadają.

----------


## JTKirk

> I tak np.do magazynu trafilo 200kwh zabieraja 20% zostaje 160kwh do odbioru to licza ze np.w T1 bylo wprowadzone 40% w T2 wprowadzone 0% a w T3-60% i do odbioru jest w T1-64kwh w T2-0kwh w T3-96kwh
> Cztery razy dopytywalem i chodzi w tych proporcjach o energie wprowadzona do sieci a nie o profil zużycia energi.


Albo zostałeś wprowadzony w błąd, albo coś się zmienilo...

Z tego co się orientuję, jak dajmy na to zostało do odbioru 160kWh, to nie ma znaczenia w jakiej taryfie to wprowadziłeś, tylko jaki jest twój profil odbioru energii. Jeśi zużywasz dajmy na to 70% w taniej taryfie, to te 70% z tyc 160kWh dostaniesz w T2 (czyli 112kWh) - a resze, czyli 30% dostaniesz w T1. 
A np. dla instalacji południowej, produkcja w drogiej taryfie to może być 55-60%, a w taniej 40-45% Widać więc, jak bardzo taki system rozliczeń jest korzystny dla ZE.

----------


## autorus

A jak to jest w PGE?

----------


## gawel

> A jak to jest w PGE?


Normalnie jest bilansowanie międzyfazowe i międzystrefowe

----------


## vr5

*@codix*

Rozliczają wg proporcji zużycia *odnotowanego przez licznik* a nie wprowadzonej energii do sieci. Praktycznie rzecz biorą jeśli zużycie masz większe od produkcji (z uwzględnieniem współczynnika) to tracisz w stosunku do innych Prosumentów w Polsce. 
Rozliczenie co miesiąc, dwa, sześć lub dwanaście można wybrać w każdej grupie taryfowej.
Mniej się traci na proporcji przy rozliczeniu  co miesiąc.

----------


## codix

Tez tak myślałem dlatego babkę dopytywalem czy napewno a on że tak nawet podawala mi jakies trzy wzory na kazda strefe w ktorych byla mowa tylko o sumie emneegi wprowadzonej dzielonej przez cos razy cos tam itp.
Najgorsze jest ro ze nie ma na to zadnych dokumentów typu regulaminy na pismie którymi możnaby bylo sie podeprzec wrazie jakiegos sporu dlatego moga sobie robic co chcą i dowolnie zmieniać jak im pasuje.
A nam zostaje polegać albo na babce z infolini ktora może niebardzo wiedziec albo na jakis opiniach po forach gdzie tez komus moze sie wydawac ze jest jak jest a moze byc inaczej.
Nawet jak by ktos przedstawil takie rozliczenie z G13 to i tak za rok moga sobie to zmienic wedle uznania.

Mam taryfę G13 i niechcialbym jej zmieniac bo mam zuzycie okolo 10%w T1 10%w T2 i 80% w T3
A z tego co liczylem to produkcja w G13 wygladala by tak że w T1 bylo by jakies 40% produkcji wT3 jakies 60% a w T2 0%.
Z uwagi na ograniczone miejsce na dachu i tez fundusze chcialem założyć mala instalacje powiedzmy cos kolo 2,5kw na inwerterze 2kw bo dosyc szybko by sie to zwrocilo koszt ok 10tys minus 5tys dotacji minus z 900zl podatku to wyszlo by ze 4tys.
Instalacja ta dala by mi z 2000kwh rocznie (na czysto) to max po 6latach by sie wróclo.Ale jak oni zaczna liczyc sobie to jak chcą to moze to wyjsc calkiem inaczej.
Chyba nie ma sensu kombinowac i albo zakladac tak żeby pokrywalo w 100% i przejsc na g11 albo wcale

----------


## daro.s

> A jak to jest w PGE?


Cytat z broszury informacyjnej PGE
"Jeśli jest to możliwe bilansowanie energii następuje wyłącznie „wewnątrz” strefy - pobór jest bilansowany nadwyżką zarejestrowaną w tej samej strefie. Jeśli jednak po takim bilansowaniu
„wewnętrznym” okaże się, że w jednej strefie Klient nadal dysponuje nadwyżką energii,
natomiast w drugiej strefie znajduje się jej niedobór, wtedy brakujące kWh zostają przeniesione między strefami w proporcji 1:1. Te przeniesione kWh także zostaną rozliczone
zgodnie ze współczynnikiem bilansowania w kolejnym kroku, ale to potrącenie jest wykonywane wyłącznie jednorazowo. "

Cała broszura jest równie "interesująco" napisana.

----------


## kedlaw0

> Tez tak myślałem dlatego babkę dopytywalem czy napewno a on że tak nawet podawala mi jakies trzy wzory na kazda strefe w ktorych byla mowa tylko o sumie emneegi wprowadzonej dzielonej przez cos razy cos tam itp.
> Najgorsze jest ro ze nie ma na to zadnych dokumentów typu regulaminy na pismie którymi możnaby bylo sie podeprzec wrazie jakiegos sporu dlatego moga sobie robic co chcą i dowolnie zmieniać jak im pasuje.
> A nam zostaje polegać albo na babce z infolini ktora może niebardzo wiedziec albo na jakis opiniach po forach gdzie tez komus moze sie wydawac ze jest jak jest a moze byc inaczej.
> Nawet jak by ktos przedstawil takie rozliczenie z G13 to i tak za rok moga sobie to zmienic wedle uznania.
> 
> Mam taryfę G13 i niechcialbym jej zmieniac bo mam zuzycie okolo 10%w T1 10%w T2 i 80% w T3
> A z tego co liczylem to produkcja w G13 wygladala by tak że w T1 bylo by jakies 40% produkcji wT3 jakies 60% a w T2 0%.
> Z uwagi na ograniczone miejsce na dachu i tez fundusze chcialem założyć mala instalacje powiedzmy cos kolo 2,5kw na inwerterze 2kw bo dosyc szybko by sie to zwrocilo koszt ok 10tys minus 5tys dotacji minus z 900zl podatku to wyszlo by ze 4tys.
> Instalacja ta dala by mi z 2000kwh rocznie (na czysto) to max po 6latach by sie wróclo.Ale jak oni zaczna liczyc sobie to jak chcą to moze to wyjsc calkiem inaczej.
> Chyba nie ma sensu kombinowac i albo zakladac tak żeby pokrywalo w 100% i przejsc na g11 albo wcale


Codix, nie byłbym taki pewny, że jeszcze zdążysz na dotację z Mój Prąd.

----------


## gawel

Masz Waldek rację w tej chwili jest podłączane 4 MWh /dzien to jest już tempo.

----------


## autorus

Pięknie. A po ludzku? Pewnie wie tylko ten kto to napisał.

----------


## player_ruda

> Nie chce się spierać czy kominek jest dobry czy nie. Miałem u rodziców paliłem często u siebie też zakładam i też będę palił. 
> Znajomi mają kupę kasy i wolą mieszkać w bloku bo nie lubią zieleni. Dziwią się dlaczego ja buduję dom. Każdy ma inne upodobania, ale nie o to chodzi w pytaniu. 
> Ok załóżmy że mam G12w. Produkcja z FV jest największa latem w dzień. *Ja odbieram nadprodukcję w zimie nocami bo w nocy ładuję bufor.* Jak Tauron to rozlicza ?
> Na infolinii dowiedziałem się że "w g11 będzie tanioa w g12w też będzie tanio"



 Chodzi o to odbieranie nadprodukcji, jak to jest? trzeba to gdzieś w umowie zaznaczyć ze odbieramy ja np. w zimie? kompletnie się nie znam na tym.

----------


## vr5

> Chodzi o to odbieranie nadprodukcji, jak to jest? trzeba to gdzieś w umowie zaznaczyć ze odbieramy ja np. w zimie? kompletnie się nie znam na tym.


Nadwyżkę wrzuconą do sieci odbieramy wg założeń Ustawy OZE ze stratą 20 % przy instalacji do 10 kW oraz ze stratą 30 % powyżej 10 kW. Jest na to 12 miesięcy po ostatnim odczycie. Ale różnie z tym bywa - w PGE chyba coś pokombinowali oczywiście na swoją korzyść. 
Mają sporo do zyskania, bo niewykorzystana energia przepada. 
W umowie, lub w aneksie do posiadanej umowy OSD zaznacza co i jak ma być wg nich. Przynajmniej tak się praktykuje na moim terenie.

Ty sam nie masz nic do dodania. ONI wiedzą wszystko!

----------


## Nastar

> Po półrocznym użytkowaniu fotowoltaiki okazuje się że mam dużą nadprodukcję.Obecnie mam taryfę G12W i 6-miesięczny sposób rozliczeń w tauronie. Umowę mam ważną do końca 2021 roku. Raz w roku mogę zmienić taryfę. Czy w moim przypadku nie powinienem przejść na G11 i rozliczenie roczne żeby opłaty handlowe,przesyłowe itp. zmniejszyć do absolutnego minimum.


Też się nad tym zastanawiam. Zakładam, że PV pokryje w ciągu roku 100% mojego zapotrzebowania na EE a obecnie mam G12w. Gdybym nie miał PV to ta taryfa byłaby świetnym rozwiązaniem gdyż mój profil konsumpcji prądu to 71% w taniej i 29% w drogiej a to już daje konkretne oszczędności w skali roku.
Teraz, mając PV zastanawiam się nad G11 aby po pierwsze zejść z opłatami stałymi do minimum, a po drugie - uprościć wygląd faktur bo najtrudniej mi ogarnąć te wyliczenia w zakresie podziału na taryfy (Enea).




> Taryfa g12 ma sens i z pv i bez pv mam ją już ponad 10 lat


I tak i nie. Jeśli PV pokrywa 100% zapotrzebowania to system dwutaryfowy nie ma sensu i jest trochę droższy.

----------


## gawel

> Też się nad tym zastanawiam. Zakładam, że PV pokryje w ciągu roku 100% mojego zapotrzebowania na EE a obecnie mam G12w. Gdybym nie miał PV to ta taryfa byłaby świetnym rozwiązaniem gdyż mój profil konsumpcji prądu to 71% w taniej i 29% w drogiej a to już daje konkretne oszczędności w skali roku.
> Teraz, mając PV zastanawiam się nad G11 aby po pierwsze zejść z opłatami stałymi do minimum, a po drugie - uprościć wygląd faktur bo najtrudniej mi ogarnąć te wyliczenia w zakresie podziału na taryfy (Enea).
> 
> 
> I tak i nie. Jeśli PV pokrywa 100% zapotrzebowania to system dwutaryfowy nie ma sensu i jest trochę droższy.


o ile droższy? Wszystkie opłaty stałe przy g12w pge miesiecznie wynoszą 12,20 zł

----------


## Maciej Loret

Witam,

Enea, G12W. Po 365 dniach z instalacji średnio 6kWp wprowadziłem do sieci 4,5MWh, na następny cykl przeszło mi ZERO MWh. Jak oni to śpie... liczą???  
Wstępnie autokonsumpcja wychodzi mi jakieś 20%. Dodam, że zwykły 1-rodzinny domek, w którym nie mam linii montażowej aut osobowych ani huty żelaza....

----------


## gawel

> Witam,
> 
> Enea, G12W. Po 365 dniach z instalacji średnio 6kWp wprowadziłem do sieci 4,5MWh, na następny cykl przeszło mi ZERO MWh. Jak oni to śpie... liczą???  
> Wstępnie autokonsumpcja wychodzi mi jakieś 20%. Dodam, że zwykły 1-rodzinny domek, w którym nie mam linii montażowej aut osobowych ani huty żelaza....


Jaki mas okres rozliczeniowy? Sądząc po niskiej auto konsumpcji to masz przewymiarowanie PV o 1,5 kwp, nie tragedia przynajmniej na razie.

----------


## Maciej Loret

> Jaki mas okres rozliczeniowy?


"Po 365 dniach[...]"





> Sądząc po niskiej auto konsumpcji to masz przewymiarowanie PV o 1,5 kwp, nie tragedia przynajmniej na razie.


Mam też żółte skarpetki ale jakie to ma znaczenie wobec mojego pytania?
Co to jest "kwp"? Lekceważąco "KWP"?
Pytałem o to jak w przeciętnym domu można mieć po roku ZERO na magazynie przy całkiem przyzwoitej produkcji energii....

----------


## gawel

> "Po 365 dniach[...]"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mam też żółte skarpetki ale jakie to ma znaczenie wobec mojego pytania?
> Co to jest "kwp"? Lekceważąco "KWP"?
> Pytałem o to jak w przeciętnym domu można mieć po roku ZERO na magazynie przy całkiem przyzwoitej produkcji energii....


Jeżeli zużycie było większe od produkcji to jasne że można w przeciętnym i każdym innym. kwp czyli kilowatopik. Skarpetki to nie wiem jaki mają wpływ  :Confused: 


Jakie miałeś zużycie przez ten rok i ile z anie zapłaciłeś? Może wyszło na 0 i to byłby stan idealny albo coś dopłaciłeś bo nie starczyło produkcji.



Na moim przykazie. Pierwszy okres rozliczeniowy miałem rok temu kawałek listopada i grudzień. wyszło mi oddane do sieci 14kwh -I i 0,5 kwh w II (szał nie? :big grin: )

w kolejnej fakturze zostało to poodejmowane od zużycia półrocznego , czyli wyzerowane.  Teraz czekam na 3 fakturę za II półrocze br mam zużycie 313kwh w I i wprowadzenie 810 czyli 335 kwh już po opuście 20% w magazynie i zużycie w II 852kwh  wprowadzenie 427 w magazynie O kwh i do zapłaty za 510  kwh za 204 zł i też się zastanawiam czy mi to zbilansują międzystrefowo bo w PGE tak jest czy dopiero za poł roku.

----------


## Maciej Loret

> Jeżeli zużycie było większe od produkcji to jasne że można w przeciętnym i każdym innym. kwp czyli kilowatopik. Skarpetki to nie wiem jaki mają wpływ


Nie istnieje coś takiego jak "kwp".




> Jakie miałeś zużycie przez ten rok i ile z anie zapłaciłeś? Może wyszło na 0 i to byłby stan idealny albo coś dopłaciłeś bo nie starczyło produkcji.


Jeśli pytasz o pobrane z sieci, to blisko 7MWh. Łączne opłaty za rok, to ~1300PLN.
Tak mi wpadło teraz jak się przyglądam fakturze, że oni 1:1 rozliczyli nadmiar szczytowej (1,3MWh) z niedomiarem w pozaszczytowej (-3,5MWh)... ? To normalne w innych firmach??? Myślałem, że będę miał nadmiar szczytowej do rozliczenia w następnym okresie a zapłacę za pozaszczytową... ???

Z innej bajki, za diabła nie mogę rozszyfrować jak policzyć ilość energii od której płacę akcyzę....

----------


## gawel

> Nie istnieje coś takiego jak "kwp".
> 
> 
> 
> Jeśli pytasz o pobrane z sieci, to blisko 7MWh. Łączne opłaty za rok, to ~1300PLN.
> Tak mi wpadło teraz jak się przyglądam fakturze, że oni 1:1 rozliczyli nadmiar szczytowej (1,3MWh) z niedomiarem w pozaszczytowej (-3,5MWh)... ? To normalne w innych firmach??? Myślałem, że będę miał nadmiar szczytowej do rozliczenia w następnym okresie a zapłacę za pozaszczytową... ???
> 
> Z innej bajki, za diabła nie mogę rozszyfrować jak policzyć ilość energii od której płacę akcyzę....


No jak pobrałeś 7Mwh a miałeś oddane do sieci 4,5MWh to się wyzerowało i super. Tak kilowaty I i II są rozliczone w j naturalnych nie w cenach dlatego 1/1/, Akcyzę płaci się niestety od wszystkiego bo to pobiera OSD. 
nie pytaj mnie o te kilwatopiki bo to na forum pierwszy raz przeczytałem i chyba w umowie miałem na montaż PV.

----------


## Maciej Loret

> No jak pobrałeś 7Mwh a miałeś oddane do sieci 4,5MWh to się wyzerowało i super. Tak kilowaty I i II są rozliczone w j naturalnych nie w cenach dlatego 1/1/, Akcyzę płaci się niestety od wszystkiego bo to pobiera OSD. 
> nie pytaj mnie o te kilwatopiki bo to na forum pierwszy raz przeczytałem i chyba w umowie miałem na montaż PV.


Czy "Mwh" i "MWh" to to samo? A są "mWH"?
Pytałem jak obliczyć ilość energii od której trzeba zapłacić akcyzę.
Konkretnie pobrałem z sieci 2196/4776 kWh (szczyt/poza) a oddałem 3336/1224 (szczyt/poza). Od jakiej ilości energii muszę zapłacić akcyzę?

----------


## Mijo12

> Czy "Mwh" i "MWh" to to samo? A są "mWH"?
> Pytałem jak obliczyć ilość energii od której trzeba zapłacić akcyzę.
> Konkretnie pobrałem z sieci 2196/4776 kWh (szczyt/poza) a oddałem 3336/1224 (szczyt/poza). Od jakiej ilości energii muszę zapłacić akcyzę?


Serdecznie witam wszystkich. 
Zwracam się z ogromna prośba o poradę od osób z pojęciem w temacie. 
Zastanawiam się nad ogrzewania domu buforem ciepła wyposażonym w grzałki elektryczne. Plan jest taki aby ogrzewać to w taryfie g12 oraz do tego zamontować PV. Z moich wyliczeń wychodzi iż będę zużywał przez rok około: 
- w droższej taryfie 3500 kWh 
- w tańszej taryfie 12000 kWh 
Po pierwsze co o tym sądzicie ? 
Po drugie jak duża instalacja PV jest potrzebna aby w taryfie g12 zaoszczędzić prąd, i jak to się by przekładało zwiększenie mocy PV do rachunków. 
Bardzo proszę o MERYTORYCZNE porady oraz uwagi.

----------


## gawel

> Serdecznie witam wszystkich. 
> Zwracam się z ogromna prośba o poradę od osób z pojęciem w temacie. 
> Zastanawiam się nad ogrzewania domu buforem ciepła wyposażonym w grzałki elektryczne. Plan jest taki aby ogrzewać to w taryfie g12 oraz do tego zamontować PV. Z moich wyliczeń wychodzi iż będę zużywał przez rok około: 
> - w droższej taryfie 3500 kWh 
> - w tańszej taryfie 12000 kWh 
> Po pierwsze co o tym sądzicie ? 
> Po drugie jak duża instalacja PV jest potrzebna aby w taryfie g12 zaoszczędzić prąd, i jak to się by przekładało zwiększenie mocy PV do rachunków. 
> Bardzo proszę o MERYTORYCZNE porady oraz uwagi.


A może napisz coś o domu  bo 15 500 kWh rocznie nawet całkowitego zużycia to jest sporo i świadczy chyba o dużym domu. 

Ja może się zmieszczę w 4800kWh/rok mam pv i pc pp oraz pc cwu za II półrocze 2020 miałem zużycie prądu 2400 KWh całkowite i rachunek wyszedł za ten okres 476 złotych. Czyli 80 
 na miesiąc

----------


## vr5

> Serdecznie witam wszystkich. 
> Zwracam się z ogromna prośba o poradę od osób z pojęciem w temacie. 
> Zastanawiam się nad ogrzewania domu buforem ciepła wyposażonym w grzałki elektryczne. Plan jest taki aby ogrzewać to w taryfie g12 oraz do tego zamontować PV. Z moich wyliczeń wychodzi iż będę zużywał przez rok około: 
> - w droższej taryfie 3500 kWh 
> - w tańszej taryfie 12000 kWh 
> Po pierwsze co o tym sądzicie ? 
> Po drugie jak duża instalacja PV jest potrzebna aby w taryfie g12 zaoszczędzić prąd, i jak to się by przekładało zwiększenie mocy PV do rachunków. 
> Bardzo proszę o MERYTORYCZNE porady oraz uwagi.


Jak na razie podałeś zbyt mało informacji. Nie wiadomo, czy Twój dom jest duży, czy słabo docieplony.
Zacznę od produkcji PV - z 1 kW w panelach skierowanych na południe pod kątem około 35 st. można w ciągu roku uzyskać około 1200 kWh. Przyjmijmy to jako wartość bazową. 
Założyłeś, że będziesz ogrzewał grzałkami i do tego w tańszej taryfie - więc będzie potrzebny bufor. 
Słońce daje z paneli energię tylko w dzień, więc głównie w taryfie dziennej. Okienko taniej to 2 godziny.
By skompensować koszty głównie droższej przy optymalnym ustawieniu PV szacuję, że wystarczy około 4 kW w panelach. Z tego co wprowadzisz do sieci możesz odebrać 80 %.

Jak byś chciał pokryć 100 % podanego zużycia to nie potrzebna jest taryfa G12, lecz wystarczy G11, ale instalacja sporo przekroczy 10 kW, więc odzyskasz tylko 70 % energii wprowadzonej do sieci.

Trudno powiedzieć, czy to Ci się by opłaciło. Pewnie lepszym wyjściem by było korzystanie  nie tylko z PV ale również pompy ciepła.

----------


## Juras44

Ja u siebie grzeje prądem drugi rok.
Od lipca 2020r PV 9.9kw. Do tego mam solary i 300l cwu.
Z racji braku podłgówki zainstalowałem bufor 1000l i on ogrzewa dom trochę ponad 110m2. Mam taryfę g12w. Bufor grzeje tylko w g12w puki co to wystarcza. U mnie zużycie energii wychodzi tak 90% w tańszej taryfie  reszta w drogiej.
Całość za energię z ogrzewaniem zeszły rok to jak dobrze pamiętam to około 10tyskwh może  ciut więcej.  W tym roku będzie na pewno więcej gdyż od marca 2020 siedzę w domu plus covid także jest jak jest.
Faktura za prąd jaka otrzymałem to za zeszły rok półrocze do zapłaty 1100zł w tym  zwrot 300zl . Także całość 1400zl za pół roku sorry tam była jakaś wpłata suma nie większa niż 300zl już po wcześniejszym zwrocie.
Podsumowując u mnie te 9,9kw z pv na pewno nie starczy także będę musiał zawsze coś dokupić stąd g12w.
Co do produkcji to instalacja wyprodukowała około 4100kwh z czego do sieci oddałem około 3200kwh reszta autokomsumcja.
Dopiero w tym roku będę wiedział ile udało mi się wyprodukować energii z pv i ile będę zmuszony dokupić.

----------


## Kaizen

> Plan jest taki aby ogrzewać to w taryfie g12 oraz do tego zamontować PV. Z moich wyliczeń wychodzi iż będę zużywał przez rok około: 
> - w droższej taryfie 3500 kWh 
> - w tańszej taryfie 12000 kWh


Jak zamontujesz te 20kW to pomyśl, co się stanie, jak skrócą okres rozliczeniowy?

W G12as zapłaciłbyś za ten prąd jakieś 4K zł. Jakie masz wyceny na PV i ile lat by się zwracały przy takim koszcie rocznym?
G12as wyklucza PV.

----------


## Mijo12

Dom 200m2 parterowa konstrukcja. Budowa będzie w tym roku, podlogowka wszędzie, ewentualnie zastanawiam się nad grzejnikami w sypialni. Dom dobrze ocieplony, podłoga 17 cm styropian, strop 30 cm styropian i ściany 20 cm grafit. Takie zapotrzebowanie na energię wykazało na „Ciepło właściwe” Gdyby była pompa ciepła to miała by być 9KW 

Co do postu o zmianie systemu rozliczeni PV tez słyszałem i to mnie bardzo martwi, dlatego pisze aby usłyszeć dobre porady.

----------


## gawel

> Jak zamontujesz te 20kW to pomyśl, co się stanie, jak skrócą okres rozliczeniowy?
> 
> W G12as zapłaciłbyś za ten prąd jakieś 4K zł. Jakie masz wyceny na PV i ile lat by się zwracały przy takim koszcie rocznym?
> G12as wyklucza PV.


Dokładnie poza tym nie ma na horyzoncie kontynuacji dopłat w poprzedniej lub lepszej postaci.

----------


## gawel

> Dom 200m2 parterowa konstrukcja. Budowa będzie w tym roku, podlogowka wszędzie, ewentualnie zastanawiam się nad grzejnikami w sypialni. Dom dobrze ocieplony, podłoga 17 cm styropian, strop 30 cm styropian i ściany 20 cm grafit. Takie zapotrzebowanie na energię wykazało na „Ciepło właściwe” Gdyby była pompa ciepła to miała by być 9KW 
> 
> Co do postu o zmianie systemu rozliczeni PV tez słyszałem i to mnie bardzo martwi, dlatego pisze aby usłyszeć dobre porady.


Takie to znaczy jakie ? i le W/m2

----------


## Mijo12

> Takie to znaczy jakie ? i le W/m2


Wskaźnik zapotrzebowania na moc 32W/m2
Całkowite roczne zużycie energii na ogrzewanie 11699 kWh.

----------


## gawel

> Wskaźnik zapotrzebowania na moc 32W/m2
> Całkowite roczne zużycie energii na ogrzewanie 11699 kWh.


u mnie 46w/m2 i tym zużyciem rocznym się nie przejmuj mnie wychodzi zawyżone mniej więcej x3 . Ważne jest średnie zapotrzebowanie na moc grzewczą oraz max przy dużym mrozie. U ciebie wyjdzie to pewno ok 3 kW średnie dla przeciętnej temp w sez. grzewczym i max na poziomie 6kw , wszystko bez cwu. Ale myślę że nawet mniej.

----------


## Mijo12

> u mnie 46w/m2 i tym zużyciem rocznym się nie przejmuj mnie wychodzi zawyżone mniej więcej x3 . Ważne jest średnie zapotrzebowanie na moc grzewczą oraz max przy dużym mrozie. U ciebie wyjdzie to pewno ok 3 kW średnie dla przeciętnej temp w sez. grzewczym i max na poziomie 6kw , wszystko bez cwu. Ale myślę że nawet mniej.


Ale z tego co widzę Ty używasz do ogrzewania pompy ciepła. Czyli ona posiada COP pewnie na poziomie 2.5-3.5. A u mnie w przypadku zdecydowania się na grzanie buforem z grzankami COP wynosi 1. Dobrze rozumiem czy się mylę ?

----------


## gawel

> Ale z tego co widzę Ty używasz do ogrzewania pompy ciepła. Czyli ona posiada COP pewnie na poziomie 2.5-3.5. A u mnie w przypadku zdecydowania się na grzanie buforem z grzankami COP wynosi 1. Dobrze rozumiem czy się mylę ?


Tak zapotrzebowanie dla ogrzewania COP=1 było zawyżone 3 krotnie. w ostatnim roku czyli 2019 przy ogrzewaniu elektrycznym szło ok 5000 kw na samo ogrzewanie bez cwu i normalnego zużycia. 
Natomiast w 2020 w II półroczu ogrzewanie jest hybrydowe czyli klimatyzator + 3 konwektory na poddaszu i podłogówka 0,38 kW w łazience i całkowite zużycie wyszło 2400 kwh na 6 miesięcy. Łacznie z cwu i całym gosp. dom

Ile planujesz wydać na podłogówkę wodną? I Jaki sens ma bufor? Prąd w nocy jest w II strefie ale nie za darmo. Natomiast  z PV tak i dzięki nim można niczego nie akumulować bo w nocy i weekendy ma II strefę a dzienną drogą załatwiają PV

----------


## Mijo12

Przyznam, ze trochę nie rozumiem...
Co do podłogówki będzie w 3/4 budynku czyli około 150m2 a rozważane są grzejniki w sypialniach czyli jakieś 50m2 bądź wszędzie podłogówka.

----------


## autorus

Nie rób grzejników. Niepotrzebnie skomplikujesz tylko układ.

----------


## gawel

> Przyznam, ze trochę nie rozumiem...
> Co do podłogówki będzie w 3/4 budynku czyli około 150m2 a rozważane są grzejniki w sypialniach czyli jakieś 50m2 bądź wszędzie podłogówka.


Czego tu nie rozumieć możesz mieć 2000m2 podłogówki ale czymś ją musisz zasilić żeby grzała i do tego potrzebna jest moc grzewcza urządzenia i na pewno nie 9kw.

----------


## vr5

> Dom 200m2 parterowa konstrukcja. Budowa będzie w tym roku, podlogowka wszędzie, ewentualnie zastanawiam się nad grzejnikami w sypialni. Dom dobrze ocieplony, podłoga 17 cm styropian, strop 30 cm styropian i ściany 20 cm grafit. Takie zapotrzebowanie na energię wykazało na „Ciepło właściwe” Gdyby była pompa ciepła to miała by być 9KW 
> 
> Co do postu o zmianie systemu rozliczeni PV tez słyszałem i to mnie bardzo martwi, dlatego pisze aby usłyszeć dobre porady.


Z tymi danymi, które podałeś już coś jest wiadomo.
PV wystarczy poniżej 10 kW. Są na forum Koledzy, którzy  nawet przy samych grzejnikach (bez podłogówki) i 10 cm styropianu całkiem dobrze sobie radzą - nawet w Tauronie. 
Jeśli zdecydowany jesteś na PC to nawet nie warto kombinować z buforem. Przy okazji grzanie ciepłej wody będzie też tańsze niż grzałką ze trzy razy, jak nie lepiej.
Co do rozliczania raz na trzy miesiące, jeśli wogóle wejdzie - trochę stracisz w I kwartale. Pozostałe miesiące będą "z górki".

Sprawdzałem - I kwartał nie wygląda aż tak bardzo beznadziejnie nawet przy zmianie zasad w czasie "gdy piłka jest w grze". Trochę w "magazynie"  uzbiera się z produkcji w IV kwartale i marzec nie jest najgorszy, bo PV "wchodzi na obroty". Od kwietnia do października produkcja PV jest duża, więc może starczyć nawet do 1-go stycznia (przy odpowiednio dobranej wielkości PV)

----------


## Tolo74

> Przyznam, ze trochę nie rozumiem...
> Co do podłogówki będzie w 3/4 budynku czyli około 150m2 a rozważane są grzejniki w sypialniach czyli jakieś 50m2 bądź wszędzie podłogówka.


Nie rób grzejników, chyba, że jako dodatek dla ozdoby albo jako dodatkowa suszarka na ręczniki -i to polecam z materiałów nierdzewnych.

----------


## gawel

> Nie rób grzejników, chyba, że jako dodatek dla ozdoby albo jako dodatkowa suszarka na ręczniki -i to polecam z materiałów nierdzewnych.


Dodam nie rób grzejników wodnych i podłogówki również

----------


## coachu13

I jakie są konkluzje co do PV i G12w ?
Spina się to czy lepiej przejść na G11 ?

----------


## cangi80

G11 tylko się opłaca gdy jest całkowite pokrycie , troszkę mniejsze opłaty stałe,  w pozostałych przypatkach G12 lub G12w.

----------


## gawel

> G11 tylko się opłaca gdy jest całkowite pokrycie , troszkę mniejsze opłaty stałe,  w pozostałych przypatkach G12 lub G12w.


Jaka to różnica?

----------


## gawel

> I jakie są konkluzje co do PV i G12w ?
> Spina się to czy lepiej przejść na G11 ?


Na moim przykładzie średnia cena 1 kwh przy g12w to 49 gr. Z uwagi na niską produkcję w 4 kwartale 2020 miałem zużycie w II strefie 1150 kWh w II i zapas w magazynie po opuście ok 150 kwh w I , w rozliczeniu rocznym zapłaciłem za 1000 kwh w II strefie  400 zł w G11 zapłaciłbym 720 zł . Jest chyba różnica po skróceniu okresu rozliczeniowego do 3 miesięcy stanie sie to wręcz nieodzowne bo i różnica wrośnie znacznie trzeba będzie zapłacić za styczeń, luty i co najmniej połowę marca.

Taryfę można bezpłatnie zmienić raz na 12 miesięcy więc zawsze możesz zmienić ale zacznij od g12w

----------


## cangi80

> Jaka to różnica?


Przecież napisałem, że  opłaty stałe w G11 sa najniższe.
G12 jest tańsza niż G12w  i więcej jest produkcji w droższej strefie co jest ważne gdyby w G12w nie pokrywało droższej strefy w całości.

----------


## gawel

> Przecież napisałem, że  opłaty stałe w G11 sa najniższe.
> G12 jest tańsza niż G12w  i więcej jest produkcji w droższej strefie co jest ważne gdyby w G12w nie pokrywało droższej strefy w całości.


A ja zapytałem się ile wynosi ta różnica skoro według ciebie jest na tyle istotna żeby o niej pisać w kategoriach opłacalności.

----------


## cangi80

> A ja zapytałem się ile wynosi ta różnica skoro według ciebie jest na tyle istotna żeby o niej pisać w kategoriach opłacalności.


U mnie w G12 opłaty stałe wynoszą prawie 13 zł miesięcznie w G11 będzie z 5-6 zł. mniej więc tóżnica roczna to z 60 zł.
G12w jest przeważnie w obydwu strefach parę groszy droższa od G12.  Jeżeli komuś powiedzmy 100 zł. rocznie nie robi różnicy to nie musi zmieniać.
Ale płacąc brakujące kWh w G11 po 70 gr. a po 34 gr. w G12 to chyba jest już duża różnica.

----------


## JTKirk

> U mnie w G12 opłaty stałe wynoszą prawie 13 zł miesięcznie w G11 będzie z 5-6 zł. mniej więc tóżnica roczna to z 60 zł.
> G12w jest przeważnie w obydwu strefach parę groszy droższa od G12.  Jeżeli komuś powiedzmy 100 zł. rocznie nie robi różnicy to nie musi zmieniać.
> Ale płacąc brakujące kWh w G11 po 70 gr. a po 34 gr. w G12 to chyba jest już duża różnica.


parę groszy droższa, ale jest nieporównywalna liczba godzin taniej taryfy...nikt mi nie wmówi, że G12 będzie dla mnie korzystniejsza niż G12w.
Dla mojego profilu zużycia G11 jest 20-25% droższa od g12w, więc ta róznica w opłatach stałych w ogóle sie nie liczy....

----------


## gawel

> parę groszy droższa, ale jest nieporównywalna liczba godzin taniej taryfy...nikt mi nie wmówi, że G12 będzie dla mnie korzystniejsza niż G12w.
> Dla mojego profilu zużycia G11 jest 20-25% droższa od g12w, więc ta róznica w opłatach stałych w ogóle sie nie liczy....


Nie ma co wmawiać,  jak ktoś ma przeświadczenie że nie jest osobą naiwną i należy do mensy.  wybierając coś mniej korzystnego to jego prawo i ja to szanuję , jednak taka osoba nie epatuje autorytetem.

----------


## autorus

> parę groszy droższa, ale jest nieporównywalna liczba godzin taniej taryfy...nikt mi nie wmówi, że G12 będzie dla mnie korzystniejsza niż G12w.
> Dla mojego profilu zużycia G11 jest 20-25% droższa od g12w, więc ta róznica w opłatach stałych w ogóle sie nie liczy....



Chyba zrobiłeś literówkę pisząc . nikt mi nie wmówi, że G12 będzie dla mnie korzystniejsza niż G12w. Miałeś na musli g11. no chyba że się mylę.

----------


## Kaizen

> nikt mi nie wmówi, że G12 będzie dla mnie korzystniejsza niż G12w


Policz dokładnie wg swoich cen. Różnie to wychodzi. Niby w G12w zużyjesz więcej kWh w taniej strefie, ale prąd tańszy jest w G12 (typowo - np. do 2019 r. w Tauronie była anomalia, że w G12w i prąd był tańszy, i godzin taniej strefy więcej - ale od zeszłego roku trzepią tych, co przegapili niekorzystną zmianę i zostali na G12w).

----------


## giman

> ale od zeszłego roku trzepią tych, co przegapili niekorzystną zmianę i zostali na G12w).


Jakie zmiany?

----------


## Kaizen

> Jakie zmiany?


W 2019 tania w G12w była *TAŃSZA* od tej w G12 o 0,0188 zł/kWh
W 2020 tania w G12w była droższa od tej w g12 o 0,0579 zł/kWh

W 2019 droga w G12w była droższa od tej w G12 o 0,0749 zł/kWh
W 2020 droga w G12w była droższa od tej w G12 o 0,0078 zł/kWh

Więc droga strefa przestała robić znaczącą różnicę - bo i ilość kWh mniejsza, i różnica w cenie symboliczna, za to drastyczna zmiana nastąpiła w taniej strefie. Zresztą - jak masz faktury z G12w, to przelicz sobie po cenach z G12 przerzucając nawet z 10% zużycia z taniej do drogiej.

Edyta. Ceny z Gliwic.

----------


## cangi80

> parę groszy droższa, ale jest nieporównywalna liczba godzin taniej taryfy...nikt mi nie wmówi, że G12 będzie dla mnie korzystniejsza niż G12w.
> Dla mojego profilu zużycia G11 jest 20-25% droższa od g12w, więc ta róznica w opłatach stałych w ogóle sie nie liczy....


To może podaj dokładną cenę tej G11. Po co więcej gadzin tańszej taryfy skoro PV pokrywa w całości droższą. Produkujesz na droższej a odliczają Ci z tańszej.

----------


## mitch

> Edyta. Ceny z Gliwic.


No właśnie. Ceny (i jak widać podejście do taryf) się różnią. 
 A po drugie profil zużycia. Jeśli ktoś w weekendy ma duże zużycie, to powinien sobie przekalkulować, czy czasem nie opłaci się jednak G12w. Tak czy owak, dla tych co mają pokrycie całej energii w PV, różnicy nie robi czy G11 czy G12(w).

----------


## Kaizen

> A po drugie profil zużycia. Jeśli ktoś w weekendy ma duże zużycie, to powinien sobie przekalkulować, czy czasem nie opłaci się jednak G12w.


Oczywiście. Ale wcześniej G12W wychodziła taniej od G12 każdemu. Teraz nielicznym (o ile komukolwiek).
Zużycie przez 24h tygodniowo więcej taniej strefy (zwłaszcza, że jest też dzienne okienko, gdzie mogą chodzić pranie, zmywanie, grzanie itd. bez zmniejszania wygody) mało komu zrekompensuje aż o prawie 6 groszy. Przy 5MWh w taniej strefie to oszczędność 289,5 względem G12w - nie do przejedzenia w weekendy.

----------


## giman

> Więc droga strefa przestała robić znaczącą różnicę - bo i ilość kWh mniejsza, i różnica w cenie symboliczna, za to drastyczna zmiana nastąpiła w taniej strefie. Zresztą - jak masz faktury z G12w, to przelicz sobie po cenach z G12 przerzucając nawet z 10% zużycia z taniej do drogiej.
> 
> Edyta. Ceny z Gliwic.


Dzięki za zwrócenie uwagi na to.
Dla mnie (Tauron) G12W będzie nadal lepsze, liczone na szybko, jeszcze zweryfikuje.

G12 -    70h i 98h (tania ; droga)
G12W - 98h i 70h (tania ; droga) - tylko weekendy, nie uwzględniłem świąt.
Ilość godzin dokładnie na odwrót.

Dlaczego tylko 10% przerzucasz z taniej do drogiej. Drogiej przybywa 28 godzin tygodniowo (na 168h).
Ale nawet przenosząc tylko 10% i tak g12w będzie te kilkadziesiąt zł/rok taniej u mnie.

*) Tauron sprzedaż
G12 (zł/kWh)       0.2383	0.4610
G12W (zł/kWh)   0.2383	0.4922

----------


## Juras44

Dokładnie mam takie ceny za kWh w g12w w tauronie.
U mnie zużycie wychodzi w skali około 90% w tańszej taryfie względem 10% procent w droższej. Pisze około gdyż na miesiące nieraz jest 92% -8% albo 88-12%.
Przy grzaniu prądem i dużym kWh zużyciu to w kieszeni pozostaje spora summa na rzecz g11. Dzisiaj tak na szybko sobie policzyłem zużycie prądu od lipca zeszłego roku do końca grudnia. I w pieniądzach wychodziło ponad 2500zl bez magazynu. Po odliczeniu magazynu pozostała kwota 1100zl za prąd.  Teraz za styczeń i luty duże zużycie aktualnie ponad 4500kwh z tym ze niecale 400kwh w drogiej taryfie a 4100kwh w tańszej co daje za okres półtora miesiąca kwotę około 1100zl całość.  I tak wychodzi taniej niż na węglu gdzie tona szła na 1miesiac ,która kosztuje około 1tyszl. Plus trzeba by doliczyć jeszcze zużycie prądu jakieś 170zl za m-c i całą robote przy tym .W domu mam wszystko na prąd. Mieszkam w Kotlinie Kłodzkiej i ostatnie mrozy były po -24stC. Także potrafi być zimno i mocno sniegowo.
Dla mnie g12w jest w sam raz. Przy moim zużyciu i proporcji jaką udaje się zachować czy utrzymać nic więcej nie trzeba. Oczywiście obawiałem się czy moje ogrzewanie poprzez  bufor plus grzałki wydolą w taniej taryfie. Czy czasami nie zabraknie i trzeba będzie marznać albo załączać grzanie w drogiej taryfie ale ta zima pokazuje że spokojnie instalacja wydala. A gdybym miał podłogówkę to chyba jeszcze bardziej by efektywniej bym wykorzystał bufor.
Ale jest jak jest .
Pozdr

----------


## JTKirk

> Oczywiście. Ale wcześniej G12W wychodziła taniej od G12 każdemu. Teraz nielicznym (o ile komukolwiek).
> Zużycie przez 24h tygodniowo więcej taniej strefy (zwłaszcza, że jest też dzienne okienko, gdzie mogą chodzić pranie, zmywanie, grzanie itd. bez zmniejszania wygody) mało komu zrekompensuje aż o prawie 6 groszy. Przy 5MWh w taniej strefie to oszczędność 289,5 względem G12w - nie do przejedzenia w weekendy.


No to ja się chyba zaliczam do tych nielicznych, co im wychodzi taniej ta G12w
https://www.tauron.pl/dla-domu/prad/...erwisantem-24h
sprawdzone i przeliczone dla Tauron Gliwice
każdy musi patrzeć na swoje konkretne uwarunkowania i przeliczyć dla swoich konkretnych cen i konkretnego profilu zużycia.

----------


## JTKirk

> To może podaj dokładną cenę tej G11. Po co więcej gadzin tańszej taryfy skoro PV pokrywa w całości droższą. Produkujesz na droższej a odliczają Ci z tańszej.


nie bierzesz pod uwagę faktu, że ktoś nie ma tego pokrycia i jeszcze dużo ciągnie z sieci....liczyłem to wiele razy i zawsze wychodzi tam samo (u mnie!)

----------


## JTKirk

> W 2019 tania w G12w była *TAŃSZA* od tej w G12 o 0,0188 zł/kWh
> W 2020 tania w G12w była droższa od tej w g12 o 0,0579 zł/kWh
> 
> W 2019 droga w G12w była droższa od tej w G12 o 0,0749 zł/kWh
> W 2020 droga w G12w była droższa od tej w G12 o 0,0078 zł/kWh
> 
> Więc droga strefa przestała robić znaczącą różnicę - bo i ilość kWh mniejsza, i różnica w cenie symboliczna, za to drastyczna zmiana nastąpiła w taniej strefie. Zresztą - jak masz faktury z G12w, to przelicz sobie po cenach z G12 przerzucając nawet z 10% zużycia z taniej do drogiej.
> 
> Edyta. Ceny z Gliwic.


ta, szczególnie tutaj
https://www.tauron.pl/dla-domu/prad/...erwisantem-24h
G12 się nie umywa w porównaniu do G12w (Gliwice)

----------


## giman

@JTKirk,
Czy ten prąd EKO ci się "spina" finansowo.
Niby 10% taniej sprzedaż ale już dystrybucja drożej (dzien) i taniej (noc).
I abonament 17,50 zamiast 0.
Teraz inne ceny, więc pewności nie mam, ale jak liczyłem rok temu to te 10% w EKO okazało się _chłytem_.

----------


## cangi80

> nie bierzesz pod uwagę faktu, że ktoś nie ma tego pokrycia i jeszcze dużo ciągnie z sieci....liczyłem to wiele razy i zawsze wychodzi tam samo (u mnie!)


Chyba lepiej jest mieć pokrycie w taryfie droższej a w G12 jest o 2/7 więcej . Jak już płacić to za tańszą ale nie kosztem mniejszej produkcji w droższej.
1. Jak jest małe pokrycie PV  to G12w
2. Jak jest duże pokrycie PV to  G12
3 Jak jest całkowite pokrycie PV to G11

----------


## JTKirk

> @JTKirk,
> Czy ten prąd EKO ci się "spina" finansowo.
> Niby 10% taniej sprzedaż ale już dystrybucja drożej (dzien) i taniej (noc).
> I abonament 17,50 zamiast 0.
> Teraz inne ceny, więc pewności nie mam, ale jak liczyłem rok temu to te 10% w EKO okazało się _chłytem_.


jak sprawdzałem wszystkie dostępne taryfy przed przedłużeniem umowy, to była to najlepsza taryfa dla *mojego konkretnego przypadku*.
abonament to sprawa drugorzędna, przy dużym zużyciu.




> Chyba lepiej jest mieć pokrycie w taryfie droższej a w G12 jest o 2/7 więcej . Jak już płacić to za tańszą ale nie kosztem mniejszej produkcji w droższej.
> 1. Jak jest małe pokrycie PV  to G12w
> 2. Jak jest duże pokrycie PV to  G12
> 3 Jak jest całkowite pokrycie PV to G11


ale jak nie masz pokrycia i więcej zużywasz niż produkujesz, to chyba lepiej brać w T1 i T2 niż w G11 prawda? dla pracy ciągłej G11 wychodzi lekko 20% drożej niż G12w.

----------


## giman

> jak sprawdzałem wszystkie dostępne taryfy przed przedłużeniem umowy, to była to najlepsza taryfa dla *mojego konkretnego przypadku*.
> abonament to sprawa drugorzędna, przy dużym zużyciu.


Jasne, ze każdy liczy swój przypadek  :smile: 
Napisłem, zeby zwrócić na to uwagę (do wszystkich czytających) jakie bywają pułapki, bo bardzo mnie zaskoczył mój wynik jak to policzyłem.
Co do abonamentu to 17,50zł/mies miało (*u mnie przy 7000 kWh/rok*) pierwszorzędne znaczenie.

----------


## cangi80

> jak sprawdzałem wszystkie dostępne taryfy przed przedłużeniem umowy, to była to najlepsza taryfa dla *mojego konkretnego przypadku*.
> abonament to sprawa drugorzędna, przy dużym zużyciu.
> 
> 
> 
> ale jak nie masz pokrycia i więcej zużywasz niż produkujesz, to chyba lepiej brać w T1 i T2 niż w G11 prawda? dla pracy ciągłej G11 wychodzi lekko 20% drożej niż G12w.


G 11 tylko i wyłącznie przy całkowitym pokryciu w innym przypadku nigdy się nie może opłacać chyba, że któryś zakład energetyczny G11 ma tańszą od tańszej w G12 (G12w).

----------


## Kaizen

> Dlaczego tylko 10% przerzucasz z taniej do drogiej. Drogiej przybywa 28 godzin tygodniowo (na 168h).


Urządzenia pracujące 24/7 to u mnie jakieś 200W - x 28h to przerzucenie do drogiej strefy 300kWh. To jakieś 3% mojego zużycia w taniej strefie. Do tego dojdzie trochę kawki, herbaty, gotowania, trochę pracy elektronarzędzi - może drugie tyle. Trzecie tyle dokładam na zapas.

W czasie drogich godzin (niezależnie od tego, ile ich na dobę jest) nie grzeję, nie piorę, nie suszę. Więc i zużycie nie wzrośnie proporcjonalnie do czasu. 10% to z ogromnym zapasem jest.

Nawet, jak ktoś puszcza ogrzewanie samopas, to w dzień zużywa ono znacznie mniej kWh niż w nocy, bo są znacznie większe zyski słoneczne i bytowe.

klik

----------


## giman

> W czasie drogich godzin (niezależnie od tego, ile ich na dobę jest) nie grzeję, nie piorę, nie suszę. Więc i zużycie nie wzrośnie proporcjonalnie do czasu. 10% to z ogromnym zapasem jest.]


To tylko dowodzi, ze trzeba wszystko liczyć pod siebie.
Ja zarówno ogrzewanie jak i wszelkie czynności bytowe robię w oderwaniu od stref.
Mam G12W tylko dlatego, ze "zachowując się jak przy G11" wychodzi dużo taniej niż G11.

Dla mnie nadal G12W wygrywa z G12. 
Wpisy w tym wątku potwierdzają, że opłacalnośc (g12w względem g12) nie przynależą _nielicznym (o ile komukolwiek)_

Wniosek jest tylko jeden - liczyć dokładnie pod siebie i nie wydawać uogólnionych twierdzeń  :smile:

----------


## JTKirk

> Wniosek jest tylko jeden - liczyć dokładnie pod siebie i nie wydawać uogólnionych twierdzeń


wężykiem, wężykiem...
coraz bardziej popularne jest w przypadku posiadania fotowoltaiki - posiadanie choćby małej koparki kryptowalut, żeby nie oddawać nadmiaru produkcji do sieci tylko jak najwięcej konsumować. Oczywiście, temat może i kontrowersyjny, ale są takie zastosowania.
Nie można wszystkich mierzyć tą samą miarą - bo zawsze znajdzie się wyjątek który ma inaczej  :big grin: .

----------


## wrozansk

Cześć,

Przeczytałem cały ten wątek i mam lekki mętlik w głowie. Może ktoś będzie w stanie podpowiedzieć.
Do rozpatrzenia są dwa przypadki:
- ja
- teściowie

Jeśli o nas chodzi, to zamontowana instalacja powinna pokryć roczne zapotrzebowanie + dodatkowe 20%. Mamy G12w i do tej pory udawało nam się w miarę dobrze gospodarować tym (zużycie 25% / 75%) Ale jak rozumiem, w moim przypadku nie ma znaczenia jaką mam taryfę?

Teraz teściowie. Tutaj sprawa jest trochę bardziej skomplikowana. Prowadzą oni gospodarstwo rolne z krowami mlecznymi. Dlatego o ile "domowe" zużycie mogą zbilansować, tak są urządzenia prądożerne, które muszą chodzić albo non-stop (np. chłodziarka do mleka) lub w drogiej taryfie (dojarka, młyn do zboża). Dodatkowo teść lubi pomajstrować przy tokarce i raczej nie ogranicza się godzinowo. Ich instalacja pokryje jakieś 70% zapotrzebowania na prąd. Jaka taryfa w ich wypadku będzie najbardziej optymalna? Do tej pory używali G12.

Dzięki,
Wojtek

----------


## autorus

> Chyba lepiej jest mieć pokrycie w taryfie droższej a w G12 jest o 2/7 więcej . Jak już płacić to za tańszą ale nie kosztem mniejszej produkcji w droższej.
> 1. Jak jest małe pokrycie PV  to G12w
> 2. Jak jest duże pokrycie PV to  G12
> 3 Jak jest całkowite pokrycie PV to G11


To powinno być dużymi literami i na czerwono. Pozwolisz, że wstawię do siebie do dziennika.

----------


## -voymar-

A co mi to przeszkadza jak mam 100% pokrycia to i tak wolę mieć G12 lub lepiej G12W bo przy grzaniu PC zawsze mam alternatywę przy awarii PV że dom mogę grzać w taniej A tylko dogrzewać w drogiej. Co za różnica jak i tak mnie rozliczą na ZERO a alternatywę mam. Choć zaczął się 6 rok z PV i awarii Zero Byle tak dalej
A śmieszne przeliczenia mnie nie przekonują Liczy się sumaryczny wynik końcowy ktory u mnie za Bytowy +CO+CWU wynosi 0 zeta +opłaty stałe.

----------


## -voymar-

> czy już ci się zwróciła inwestycja?


Skleroza czy co? Już to opisywałem

----------


## kulibob

Ja się ostatnio zastanawiam nad zmianą g12w na g12. Umnie brak okienka dziennego w g12w

----------


## kulibob

> Jaki operator?


enea ale zato tania od 21 leci w g12w

----------


## kulibob

> Okienko jest raczej u wszystkich , zdarza się ze licznik jest źle skonfigurowany, u kolegi Forumowicza np nie było dni świątecznych zakodowanych w II ale po zgłoszeniu mu to naprawiono.


Niema g12w
Tania jest w wekendy, swieta
i 21-6

g12
22-6
i dwie godziny do wyboru  w wyznaczonych widełkach

----------


## Tomkii

W Enei nie ma okienka w g12w.

----------


## kulibob

> Nie wiedziałem a to niesprawiedliwe


czyja wiem ta ten start od 21 dużo daje

----------


## JTKirk

> Niema g12w
> Tania jest w wekendy, swieta
> i 21-6
> 
> g12
> 22-6
> i dwie godziny do wyboru  w wyznaczonych widełkach


To zależy jak na to patrzeć - mi by taka taryfa by nawet bardziej pasowała, bo w okienku dziennym zwykle mam pokrycie z produkcji PV  :wink: 
musiałbym to przeliczyć, ale mogłoby się okazać, że lepiej wychodzi z tanim prądem od 21...

----------


## kulibob

> To zależy jak na to patrzeć - mi by taka taryfa by nawet bardziej pasowała, bo w okienku dziennym zwykle mam pokrycie z produkcji PV 
> musiałbym to przeliczyć, ale mogłoby się okazać, że lepiej wychodzi z tanim prądem od 21...


Tyle że zima naładujesz bojler i podłogę a i klimę można bujnąć mocniej. Stawki też są trochę inne na korzyść g12.
Niestety to bardziej szacowanie niż liczenie

----------


## cangi80

> A co mi to przeszkadza jak mam 100% pokrycia to i tak wolę mieć G12 lub lepiej G12W bo przy grzaniu PC zawsze mam alternatywę przy awarii PV że dom mogę grzać w taniej A tylko dogrzewać w drogiej. Co za różnica jak i tak mnie rozliczą na ZERO a alternatywę mam. Choć zaczął się 6 rok z PV i awarii Zero Byle tak dalej
> A śmieszne przeliczenia mnie nie przekonują Liczy się sumaryczny wynik końcowy ktory u mnie za Bytowy +CO+CWU wynosi 0 zeta +opłaty stałe.


Jeżeli opłaty stałe są takie same jak w G11 to bez różnicy ale jak jest więcej z 10 zł. to po co tracić 120 zł. rocznie.

----------


## marcinbbb

U mnie niewiele mniej Energa przyłącze 21kW. 22,5 zł / 2 miesiące

----------


## -voymar-

> Jeżeli opłaty stałe są takie same jak w G11 to bez różnicy ale jak jest więcej z 10 zł. to po co tracić 120 zł. rocznie.


Dlatego <<<<<<*  lepiej G12W bo przy grzaniu PC zawsze mam alternatywę przy awarii PV że dom mogę grzać w taniej A tylko dogrzewać w drogiej.* 
To było napisane w moim poście a że czytasz bez zrozumienia to właśnie takie wpisy robisz.

----------


## cangi80

> Dlatego <<<<<<*  lepiej G12W bo przy grzaniu PC zawsze mam alternatywę przy awarii PV że dom mogę grzać w taniej A tylko dogrzewać w drogiej.* 
> To było napisane w moim poście a że czytasz bez zrozumienia to właśnie takie wpisy robisz.


Czytałem dokładnie ale może lepiej dmuchać na zimne. Przeważnie to tak jest, że jak się przewiduje szybkie popsucie to długo działa.

----------


## -voymar-

> Czytałem dokładnie ale może lepiej dmuchać na zimne. Przeważnie to tak jest, że jak się przewiduje szybkie popsucie to długo działa.


Właśnie. Tu masz rację Zacząłem 6-ty rok pracy PV bez Usterek. Tak jak mówisz<<lepiej dmuchać na zimne Dlatego mam G12W

----------


## Kaizen

> g12
> 22-6
> i dwie godziny do wyboru  w wyznaczonych widełkach


Gdzie takie luksusy, że wybiera klient?

----------


## Smakor

Wszystkie się sprowadza do tego aby mieć nadprodukcję wtedy taryfa w zasadzie jest bez znaczenia. Natomiast jak produkujemy za mało wtedy trzeba wszystko przekalkulować. tauron liczy proporcjonalnie w takiej sytuacji. A jak wiadomo PV produkuje głównie w ciągu dnia czyli w taryfach drogich.
Przykładowy dzień z taryfą G12W

----------


## Marco36

> Gdzie takie luksusy, że wybiera klient?


W Tauronie  taryfa G12 jest: 2 godziny między 13 a 16, oraz 8 godzin między 22 a 7; więc na dobrą sprawę możesz o tą 1 godzinę przesunąć, tak jak tobie pasuje;
taryfa G12W jest już na sztywno ustawiona.

https://www.tauron-dystrybucja.pl/-/...-rok-2021.ashx

No chyba, że to tabelka jest tak dwuznacznie napisana, a to Tauron narzuca w tym przedziale czasowym, w zależności od regionu. Bo stawki cenowe też ma różne w zależności od regionu Gliwicki lub inny.

Mi braknie rocznie około 500 kWh - pobór przekroczy produkcję. To też właśnie staram się to przeliczyć czy zyskam przy zmianie taryfy G11 na G12W lub G12.
Chyba że wrzucę 3 cm styropianu na podłogi na gruncie i przeszklę szyby zespolone w oknach z obecnych U=1,6 na takie z ciepłą ramką i U=1,0.
To wtedy obniżę koszt ogrzewania PC i powinienem wyjść na zero pobór/produkcja.

----------


## Kaizen

> No chyba, że to tabelka jest tak dwuznacznie napisana,


Co w tym dwuznacznego?
_Godziny zegarowe trwania stref czasowych w grupach taryfowych […] G12 określa Operator._ 

Nie wiem jak w Tauronie, ale w PGE jeszcze zmieniają godziny w ciągu roku - w zimie 13-15, latem 15-17.

----------


## cob_ra

U mnie po montażu pv nie zmieniam taryfy pozostaje g12w. Mam hobby które lubi prąd i wg moich wyliczeń powinno wystarczyć, ale jakby brakło bo zachce się zmian to dopłacę, lub dołożę 3 panele bo mam taką możliwość jak mi odbije, chociaż to może się nie kalkulować w ogóle.

----------


## Kaizen

> U mnie po montażu pv nie zmieniam taryfy pozostaje g12w.


Upewnij się, (najlepiej mailem albo przez e-bok, żeby został po tym ślad) jak PGE rozlicza nadprodukcję z drogiej strefy ze zużyciem w taniej. Czy/kiedy przepada i wg jakich proporcji rozliczają magazyn.

----------


## cob_ra

Z tego co jest na stronie pge
https://www.gkpge.pl/Oferta/informacje-dla-prosumentow

INSTRUKCJA - Podstawowe zasady rozliczania prosumentów 

BILANSOWANIE MIĘDZYSTREFOWE
(GRUPY TARYFOWE: G12, G12W, G12AS, C12A, C12B)

Jeśli jest to możliwe bilansowanie energii następuje wyłącznie „wewnątrz” strefy - pobór jest
bilansowany nadwyżką zarejestrowaną w tej samej strefie. Jeśli jednak po takim bilansowaniu
„wewnętrznym” okaże się, że w jednej strefie Klient nadal dysponuje nadwyżką energii,
natomiast w drugiej strefie znajduje się jej niedobór, wtedy brakujące kWh zostają przeniesione między strefami w proporcji 1:1. Te przeniesione kWh także zostaną rozliczone
zgodnie ze współczynnikiem bilansowania w kolejnym kroku, ale to potrącenie jest wykonywane wyłącznie jednorazowo.

----------


## JTKirk

> U mnie po montażu pv nie zmieniam taryfy pozostaje g12w. Mam hobby które lubi prąd i wg moich wyliczeń powinno wystarczyć, ale jakby brakło bo zachce się zmian to dopłacę, lub dołożę 3 panele bo mam taką możliwość jak mi odbije, chociaż to może się nie kalkulować w ogóle.


ja też mam hobby które bardzo lubi prąd i mocno zwiększa autokonsumpcję...g12w to najlepsza opcja  :yes:

----------


## kulibob

Temat skomplikowany i każdy msuai am sobie odpowiedziec na pytanie co i oszacować ryzyko i czas zwrotu.
Ja wybrałem minimalna insralację pokrywająca 100% drogiej rykoszetem też idzie trochę taniej ale wydaje się zy wybrałem na optymalniej. Ponieważ cxas zwrotu 7-10 lat jest nieakceptowalny jak dla mnie. No chyba że ktoś ma koparki to inne liczenie

----------


## Smakor

Moja przewymiarowane na dziś 10 kW zwróci się po ok 5,5 latach (bez dotacji) z dotacją 5000 rok szybciej. Odkąd mieszkam w domu (ok 8 lat) zużycie prądu rośnie mi z roku na rok więc nie zastanawiałem się. Limitem było 10 ze względu na dotację. Za chwilę dojdzie klima - w zasadzie juz była na tapecie ale stwierdziłem, że chyba najpierw trzeba zadbać o prąd zanim wygeneruje się kolejnego wielkiego prądożercę. teraz jak założę klimę nie będę musiał się stresować utrzymywaniem 20 stopni w domu latem... Instalowanie instalacji "na dziś" było dla mnie od początku zły pomysłem. Nawet tego nie rozważałem. Rozumiem ludzi którzy tak robia, mała instalacja szybki zwrot, potem już tylko korzystasz. ja poszedłem, mimo wszystko ścieżką "ambitniejszą". Mam inwerter 10 kW więc spokojnie moge kilka płyt dodać, najwyżej w piku będzie mi przycinał do 10, ale i tak zarobię rano i wieczorem na dodatkowych płytach. Znajomi maja 10kW na inwerterze 8kw - to tez nie dla mnie. Zastanawiałem się nad inwerterem 12kW, ale instalator powiedział, że może być przepychanka z tauronem itp. więc odpuściłem.

----------


## cob_ra

Ja mam instalacje 8,69 i falownik 10tkę. Właśnie z tego względu jakby coś dołożę parkę paneli i będzie niecałe 10kWp. Ale jak minie pandemia i wrócimy do normalnej pracy to jest pewne raczej, że nasza instalacja wystarczy. Zresztą z czasem dzieciaki pójdą na swoje a my zostaniemy sami to i zużycie spadnie, no nic pożyjemy zobaczymy.

----------


## Smakor

No właśnie pandemia wywróciła rachunki trochę (ja + 2/3 dzieci) a za chwile też pójdą z domu więc faktycznie moja 10 też będzie chyba z zapasem. Ale wolę nieco oddac do Tauroa niż dopłacać  :smile:

----------


## kulibob

> Gdzie takie luksusy, że wybiera klient?


Sorry że pomiesiącu ale przegapiłem
Enea
https://www.enea.pl/pl/dladomu/ofert...inowe_dla_domu

2h pod rząd  do wyboru w widełkach 13-17

----------


## kulibob

> Moja przewymiarowane na dziś 10 kW zwróci się po ok 5,5 latach (bez dotacji) z dotacją 5000 rok szybciej. Odkąd mieszkam w domu (ok 8 lat) zużycie prądu rośnie mi z roku na rok więc nie zastanawiałem się. Limitem było 10 ze względu na dotację. Za chwilę dojdzie klima - w zasadzie juz była na tapecie ale stwierdziłem, że chyba najpierw trzeba zadbać o prąd zanim wygeneruje się kolejnego wielkiego prądożercę. teraz jak założę klimę nie będę musiał się stresować utrzymywaniem 20 stopni w domu latem... Instalowanie instalacji "na dziś" było dla mnie od początku zły pomysłem. Nawet tego nie rozważałem. Rozumiem ludzi którzy tak robia, mała instalacja szybki zwrot, potem już tylko korzystasz. ja poszedłem, mimo wszystko ścieżką "ambitniejszą". Mam inwerter 10 kW więc spokojnie moge kilka płyt dodać, najwyżej w piku będzie mi przycinał do 10, ale i tak zarobię rano i wieczorem na dodatkowych płytach. Znajomi maja 10kW na inwerterze 8kw - to tez nie dla mnie. Zastanawiałem się nad inwerterem 12kW, ale instalator powiedział, że może być przepychanka z tauronem itp. więc odpuściłem.


Sam robiłeś że zwrot na przewymiarowanej instalacji masz 5 lat.? Bo przez firmę raczej małoprawdopodobne i to bez uwzględnienia dotacji i ulg

----------


## Smakor

> Sam robiłeś że zwrot na przewymiarowanej instalacji masz 5 lat.? Bo przez firmę raczej małoprawdopodobne i to bez uwzględnienia dotacji i ulg


Jeśli pilnowania ekipy nie nazywamy robota to sam nie robiłem  :smile:  Instalacja kosztował co raczej nie jest tajemnica 36,500. Jak weźmiemy pod uwagę mój rachunek za prąd 400 zł, zwrot z podatku 32% to tak wychodzi. Aha doliczyłem jeszcze wzrost ceny prądu/zużycia ok 2% rocznie no i jeszcze musiałem odliczyć 280 zł opłat stałych rocznie, które i tak będę ponosił To tak właśnie wychodzi.

----------


## Kaizen

> Enea
> https://www.enea.pl/pl/dladomu/ofert...inowe_dla_domu
> 
> 2h pod rząd  do wyboru w widełkach 13-17


I gdzie tu napisane, ze to klient wybiera?
Klik:
_Godziny  zegarowe trwania stref  czasowych określa Operator._ 

Czyli tak, jak u innych operatorów.
https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...=1#post8049801

----------


## kulibob

[QUOTE=Kaizen;8050267]I gdzie tu napisane, ze to klient wybiera?
Klik:
_Godziny  zegarowe trwania stref  czasowych określa Operator._ 

To napiszemy do eboka
edit:napisane

----------


## Kaizen

> To napiszemy do eboka
> edit:napisane


I co to zmieni? W taryfie którą ja linkowełem - masz to, co zacytowałem.
Na stronie, którą sam zalinkowałeś masz:
_*) Godziny zegarowe trwania poszczególnych stref czasowych określa Enea Operator_

----------


## kulibob

> I co to zmieni? W taryfie którą ja linkowełem - masz to, co zacytowałem.
> Na stronie, którą sam zalinkowałeś masz:
> _*) Godziny zegarowe trwania poszczególnych stref czasowych określa Enea Operator_


W umowie musisz mieć jasno określone godziny więc możliwe że masz wybór.

----------


## cuuube

> W umowie musisz mieć jasno określone godziny więc możliwe że masz wybór.


 G12 w ENEA 13-15 i 22-6.

----------


## JTKirk

> Sam robiłeś że zwrot na przewymiarowanej instalacji masz 5 lat.? Bo przez firmę raczej małoprawdopodobne i to bez uwzględnienia dotacji i ulg


z firmą i z uwzględnieniem kilku rzeczy wychodzi dużo krócej  :big tongue:

----------


## kulibob

> z firmą i z uwzględnieniem *kilku rzeczy* wychodzi dużo krócej


Objaśnij

Po dotacjach ulgach i optymalizacji taryfowej wychodzi mi 5,2 roku bez uwzględnienia wzrostu cen

----------


## JTKirk

> Objaśnij
> 
> Po dotacjach ulgach i optymalizacji taryfowej wychodzi mi 5,2 roku bez uwzględnienia wzrostu cen


grant na część instalacji, dotacja(15%) do pozostałej instalacji, ulga podatkowa i prawie całkowita autokonsumpcja.

----------


## zibizz1

Mam g12w

Fotowoltaika miała w miare prawie pokryć zyżycie, zamontowałbym wiecej ale brakło dachu, czyli 8,.5kWh
w 11 miesiecy zuzylem 8,8MWh(osobny licznik na dom) w latach poprzednich było to ~7.5Mwh rocznie

Minus G12w jest taki( a może plus) że jak braknie taniej energii w magazynie to zabierają drogą  :sad:  Super by było gdyby można było zdecydowac kiedy drogą przelac na tanią.
Gdyby tak nie był oto ten brakujac prąd możnaby ciągnąc bardzo tanio, a tak to jest tylko troche taniej niz w G11

----------


## niedowiarek

> Minus G12w jest taki( a może plus) że jak braknie taniej energii w magazynie to zabierają drogą


I zdarzyło Ci się tak? Przecież większość produkcji PV jest w drogiej taryfie. U mnie zdecydowana większość zużycia jest w taniej. Nie widzę ryzyka pokrywania taniego zużycia drogim magazynem.

----------


## mitch

> Minus G12w jest taki( a może plus) że jak braknie taniej energii w magazynie to zabierają drogą


To nie minus rodzaju taryfy, a cecha rozliczania kWh, a nie zł. Co ma sens, bo instalacja produkuje kWh, a nie pln.




> Przecież większość produkcji PV jest w drogiej taryfie.


Tak? To spora różnica, u mnie w G12w produkcja rozkłada się 52% droga i 48% tania taryfa. Jednak te 2h okienka w środku dnia i cały weekend robi kolosalną różnicę.



> U mnie zdecydowana większość zużycia jest w taniej. Nie widzę ryzyka pokrywania taniego zużycia drogim magazynem.


Jeśli nie masz instalacji mocno nieprzewymiarowanej, to nie rozumiem jak to możliwe. Siłą rzeczy, przy dużym zużyciu w taniej i dużej produkcji w drogiej, zabraknie produkcji w taniej i trzeba będzie pokrywać deficyt na taniej energią wyprodukowaną w drogiej taryfie. Albo coś zupełnie innego masz na myśli  :wink:

----------


## Smakor

Nie rozumiem rozważania oddawania i odbierania energii w aspekcie jej ceny. Oddajesz kWh i odbierasz kWh. "koszt" produkcji jest stały. Produkcja faktyczne następuje głównie w szczycie, a pobór głównie poza szczytem, ale co z tego? To chyba dobrze bo jak będę (ja nie) musiał dopłacić w PLN to wg nocnej stawki. 
Jak patrzę na mój eLicznik to widzę tak: (od 26.03, PV wystartowało 28.03)
Produkcja dzienna: 768 kWh - Pobór dzienny:222 kWh
Produkcja nocna: 221 kWh - Pobór nocny: 196 kWh
Ale co to za różnica skoro mam zapas oddanych kWh? Natomiast ludzie, którzy zrobili sobie instalacje "na styk" albo poniżej potrzeb (to gratuluję pomysłu) musza teraz kombinować, kalkulować - ale chyba nie o to chodzi w PV... przynajmniej dla mnie. Albo robię i wtedy robię to dobrze albo nie robię wcale. 
Rozkład produkcji/poboru w słoneczny dzień wygląda jak niżej.

----------


## brusss_2008

> Natomiast ludzie, którzy zrobili sobie instalacje "na styk" albo poniżej potrzeb (to gratuluję pomysłu) musza teraz kombinować, kalkulować - ale chyba nie o to chodzi w PV... przynajmniej dla mnie. Albo robię i wtedy robię to dobrze albo nie robię wcale. 
> Rozkład produkcji/poboru w słoneczny dzień wygląda jak niżej.


Mam zużycie niecałe 8mwh rocznie
Pv 5.3 instalacja w roku zrobiła 5600kwh

Pompa ciepła od grudnia do połowy marca chodzila w sposob ciągły bez reżimu godzinowego. Grzanie CWU w nocy i w okienku dziennym nigdy cieplej wody nie zabrakło. Jedyne czego pilnuje to ustawiam start zmywarki na 23. Oczywiscie jak wyniknie taka potrzeba to chodzi w drogiej taryfie.
Do zaplaty mam 3000kwh po 38gr z taniej taryfy
Weź kalkulator i policz opłacalność niedomiarowanej instalacji. Z uśmiechem na twarzy wysylam przelew do PGE zamiast czekać 11 lat na zwrot z pv za tak tani prąd

----------


## Smakor

> Mam zużycie niecałe 8mwh rocznie
> Pv 5.3 instalacja w roku zrobiła 5600kwh
> 
> Pompa ciepła od grudnia do połowy marca chodzila w sposob ciągły bez reżimu godzinowego. Grzanie CWU w nocy i w okienku dziennym nigdy cieplej wody nie zabrakło. Jedyne czego pilnuje to ustawiam start zmywarki na 23. Oczywiscie jak wyniknie taka potrzeba to chodzi w drogiej taryfie.
> Do zaplaty mam 3000kwh po 38gr z taniej taryfy
> Weź kalkulator i policz opłacalność niedomiarowanej instalacji. Z uśmiechem na twarzy wysylam przelew do PGE zamiast czekać 11 lat na zwrot z pv za tak tani prąd


Jakbym miał 11 lat czekać to może, ale poczekam 6 albo 5. A płacenie mając PV dodatkowego 1000 zł rocznie... no jakby nie taki widzę sens PV. W tej chwili cieszę się komfortem bezstresowego używania prądu a dodatkowo mam możliwość aby go lepiej wykorzystać np dogrzewając nieco instalację c.o. zaoszczędzając gaz.

----------


## map78

> Jakbym miał 11 lat czekać to może, ale poczekam 6 albo 5. A płacenie mając PV dodatkowego 1000 zł rocznie... no jakby nie taki widzę sens PV. W tej chwili cieszę się komfortem bezstresowego używania prądu a dodatkowo mam możliwość aby go lepiej wykorzystać np dogrzewając nieco instalację c.o. zaoszczędzając gaz.


Czyli jak się ma zużycie 12MhW rocznie, ale miejsca na instalację jest jedynie na pokrycie 9MhW to się nie opłaca montować w ogóle... :roll eyes: 
Mi wychodzi, że to się tak, czy siak kiedyś zwróci , choćby i po 10 latach, ale to i tak chyba warto...

----------


## brusss_2008

> Jakbym miał 11 lat czekać to może, ale poczekam 6 albo 5. A płacenie mając PV dodatkowego 1000 zł rocznie... no jakby nie taki widzę sens PV. W tej chwili cieszę się komfortem bezstresowego używania prądu a dodatkowo mam możliwość aby go lepiej wykorzystać np dogrzewając nieco instalację c.o. zaoszczędzając gaz.


ale ja również cieszę się z bezstresowego użytkowania prądu. W domu wszystko na prąd indukcja, cwu, c.o, 2x klimatyzacja, i naprawdę chętnie płacę te 1000 zł rocznie zamiast dokładać kolejny 3kwp paneli za jakieś 11000zł

----------


## Smakor

No spoko. Podziwiam jak można mieć "wszystko na prąd" i zużywać tylko te 8 MWh. Ja mam nie wszystko na prąd bo co i cwu gazowe, nie mam klimatyzacji i idzie mi 7500 rocznie ;/ No moooże 7000.

----------


## niedowiarek

> Tak? To spora różnica, u mnie w G12w produkcja rozkłada się 52% droga i 48% tania taryfa. Jednak te 2h okienka w środku dnia i cały weekend robi kolosalną różnicę.


Niestety nie mam rejestracji "gołej" produkcji w podziale na strefy, ale za ostatni okres III-IV (po uwzgędnieniu opustu) tania do odebrania  601 kWh, a droga pobrałem o 641 kWh więcej niż w magazynie.




> Jeśli nie masz instalacji mocno nieprzewymiarowanej, to nie rozumiem jak to możliwe. Siłą rzeczy, przy dużym zużyciu w taniej i dużej produkcji w drogiej, zabraknie produkcji w taniej i trzeba będzie pokrywać deficyt na taniej energią wyprodukowaną w drogiej taryfie. Albo coś zupełnie innego masz na myśli


Miałem na myśli to, że nie zapłacę nic po droższej cenie, a to co dokupię to wszystko po taniości. A w lecie cena nie ma znaczenia, bo całość z własnego źródła.

----------


## Smakor

Podział produkcji oddanej - to chyba nas interesuje jest na eliczniku. W dodatku można porównywać taryfy. W tauronie G12W ma dzienną droższą o 4gr a nocną tańsza o 2gr vs G12. Pozostałe opłaty są takie same. Nie są to jakieś miażdżące różnice. Przynajmniej w stosunku do G12, dochodzą tylko weekendy i święta na nocnej w całości. ja zostanę na G12 (już wcześniej wyliczałem nie mając PV że się bardziej opłaca od płaskiej)

----------


## Xesxpox

Witam, dostałem pierwszy rachunek w tym roku i coś mi w nim nie gra. Operator energa obrót sa taryfa g12w
1. Rachunki były co dwa miesiące teraz po 4 miesiącach pierwszy czy to normalne, że oni sobie wystawiają jak chcą?
Na koniec roku 2020 w magazynie miałem w 
L1 308kWh, 
L2 36kWh. 
W okresie od 01.01.21 do 28.04.21 
pobrałem L1 330kWh
wprowadziłem L1 374kWh (już po opuście)
Pobrłem L2 479kWh
Wprowadziłem L2 363kWh (już po opuście).
Na koniec okresu czyli 28.04.21wychodzi, że energi wprowadzonej jeszcze we wrześniu 2020r mam:
L1 254
L2 18.
Wychodzi, że najpierw wyzerowali mi najnowsze kWh wprowadzone a jak ich brakło to pobrali te z 2020. Obecnie zostały mi kWh z 2020 a z 2021 mam 0.
2. Czy to normalne, że w pierwszej kolejności na pokrycie bieżącego zużycia-pobrania z sieci- biorą z kWh bieżące czyli wprowadzone od stycznia do kwietnia, a nie te wprowadzone w 2020r?? Czy może trzeba ich nękać reklamacjami czy jakimiś pismami?

----------


## mackoofpl

Wszystko prawidłowo. Najpierw jest bieżące bilansowanie a następnie pobór z magazynu. Co do terminów rozliczeń to pewnie mają spore problemy z obsługą bo u mnie podobnie  były wystawiane faktury z opóźnieniem (raz 3 miesiące raz 8 miesięcy). Tu jednak pojawia się plus w rozliczeniach w enerdze bo termin wprowadzenia do sieci to ostatni miesiąc wprowadzenia a nie każdy pojedynczo i dzięki temu mamy trochę więcej czasu na wykorzystanie  :smile:

----------


## Smakor

Widziałem na kilku filmikach na YT że rozliczają to korzystnie dla siebie  :smile:  Np. proporcjonalnie z każdego okresu magazynowana pobierają (żeby świeża energia za długo nie poleżała ;P). Wiadomo, że operatorom to ni wsmak więc robią co robią aby było im dobrze, miejmy nadzieję, że zgodnie z ustawą  :smile:  Wygląda na to, że nie od najstarszej do najmłodszej  :smile:  Dlatego tak ważna jest auto konsumpcja  :smile:

----------


## coachu13

I jak Wam pasuje taryfa G12W z fotowoltaiką po miesiącach/latach użytkowania ?
Czy według Was jak już się ma panele to nie lepiej przejść na standardową taryfę ?

----------


## kulibob

> Czyli jak się ma zużycie 12MhW rocznie, ale miejsca na instalację jest jedynie na pokrycie 9MhW to się nie opłaca montować w ogóle...
> Mi wychodzi, że to się tak, czy siak kiedyś zwróci , choćby i po 10 latach, ale to i tak chyba warto...


Tylko zwrot 10 letni zwiększa ryzyko porażki. Poza tym wyjęcie na 0 plus stare panele na dachu too marna perspektywa. To nie tylko ma się zwrócić tylko zarobić

----------


## kulibob

> I co to zmieni? W taryfie którą ja linkowełem - masz to, co zacytowałem.
> Na stronie, którą sam zalinkowałeś masz:
> _*) Godziny zegarowe trwania poszczególnych stref czasowych określa Enea Operator_


Jeśłi firma podaje wiełki to zakładam że mam wybór.
Ale miałeś racje
"Dzień dobry,
dziękujemy za kontakt z Eneą.
W taryfie G12 Licznik I taryfy obsługuje godziny : od 6,00 do 13,00 i od 15,00 do 22,00. Licznik drugiej taryfy obsługuje godziny: od 13,00 do 15,00 i od 22,00 do 6,00.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## map78

> Tylko zwrot 10 letni zwiększa ryzyko porażki. Poza tym wyjęcie na 0 plus stare panele na dachu too marna perspektywa. To nie tylko ma się zwrócić tylko zarobić


Każda inwestycja jest obarczona ryzykiem... 
Do wyboru mam NIC nie robić i dalej płacić >5000zł rocznie za prąd, a niedługo jeszcze więcej, bo planuję zakup PHEV, albo zainwestować w panele, które z dużym prawdopodobieństwem zwrócą się za te 10 lat, a potem zapewnią mi dużo tańszy prąd.
Ja wolę zaryzykować, bo życie płynie i nikt nie wie co będzie za 10 lat...

----------


## -voymar-

> Jeśłi firma podaje wiełki to zakładam że mam wybór.
> Ale miałeś racje
> "Dzień dobry,
> dziękujemy za kontakt z Eneą.
> W taryfie G12 Licznik I taryfy obsługuje godziny : od 6,00 do 13,00 i od 15,00 do 22,00. Licznik drugiej taryfy obsługuje godziny: od 13,00 do 15,00 i od 22,00 do 6,00.
> Pozdrawiam


Wszystko dobrze lecz nie do końca. Bo   II tar. zależy jeszcze od pory roku czy to Letnia pora  Czy Zimowa
 i tak pora letnia II tar. od 13--15 godz. okres letniej to 01.04--do 31.09  Zimowa II tar to ; 1.10 ---31.03 i godz IItar ( pora zimowa  15.00---17.00 )
Reszta bez zmian

----------


## JTKirk

> Wszystko dobrze lecz nie do końca. Bo   II tar. zależy jeszcze od pory roku czy to Letnia pora  Czy Zimowa
>  i tak pora letnia II tar. od 13--15 godz. okres letniej to 01.04--do 31.09  Zimowa II tar to ; 1.10 ---31.03 i godz IItar ( pora zimowa  15.00---17.00 )
> Reszta bez zmian


Nie u wszystkich tak jest. 
U mnie są stałe godziny 13-15 bez względu na miesiąc/porę roku.

----------


## -voymar-

> Nie u wszystkich tak jest. 
> U mnie są stałe godziny 13-15 bez względu na miesiąc/porę roku.


Oks.- Spoko.

----------


## TINEK

> Wszystko dobrze lecz nie do końca. Bo   II tar. zależy jeszcze od pory roku czy to Letnia pora  Czy Zimowa
>  i tak pora letnia II tar. od 13--15 godz. okres letniej to 01.04--do 31.09  Zimowa II tar to ; 1.10 ---31.03 i godz IItar ( pora zimowa  15.00---17.00 )
> Reszta bez zmian


u mnie w PGE jest odwrotnie

----------


## -voymar-

Tak jak piszecie . Ja zafiksowałem Pomyliłem też jestem w PGE.
Dzięki za sprostowanie. :yes:

----------


## b2211

Odczyty z licznika:
1.8.0 energia zużyta 1224 kwh
2.8.0 energia oddana do sieci 3620 kwh
Produkcja wg falownika 4,59 Mwh
Nic mi się tu nie zgadza może mnie ktoś mnie oświeci. Dodając zużytą do oddanej za nic nie wychodzi mi wartość energii wyprodukowanej wg danych z falownika.

----------


## Kaizen

> Odczyty z licznika:
> 1.8.0 energia zużyta 1224 kwh
> 2.8.0 energia oddana do sieci 3620 kwh
> Produkcja wg falownika 4,59 Mwh
> Nic mi się tu nie zgadza może mnie ktoś mnie oświeci. Dodając zużytą do oddanej za nic nie wychodzi mi wartość energii wyprodukowanej wg danych z falownika.


Autokonsumpcji licznik nie mierzy. Zużyłeś (4,59-3,62)+1,224

----------


## -voymar-

> Odczyty z licznika:
> 1.8.0 energia zużyta 1224 kwh
> 2.8.0 energia oddana do sieci 3620 kwh
> Produkcja wg falownika 4,59 Mwh
> Nic mi się tu nie zgadza może mnie ktoś mnie oświeci. Dodając zużytą do oddanej za nic nie wychodzi mi wartość energii wyprodukowanej wg danych z falownika.


Zużycie własne--970kWh
W magazynie masz----- 2896-1224= *1672 kWh* te masz w ZE

----------


## b2211

~voymar Jak to wyliczyłeś
Zużycie własne rozumiem 4590 - 3620 = 970
Ale skąd wziąłeś 2896 tego to już nie rozumiem. Skąd wziąłeś tą wartość, za nic mi ona  nie wychodzi.

----------


## Pytajnick

> ~voymar Jak to wyliczyłeś
> Zużycie własne rozumiem 4590 - 3620 = 970
> Ale skąd wziąłeś 2896 tego to już nie rozumiem. Skąd wziąłeś tą wartość, za nic mi ona  nie wychodzi.


3620 -20% =2896  tyle z matmy ale co i dlaczego to nie wiem, bo PV nie mam  :big grin: 

A tu taka teoria i ciekawe czy się sprawdzi - " Trzeba podkreślić, że system sprzedażowy nadal będzie opłacalny dla prosumentów. Według naszych obliczeń, rozliczający się w ten sposób prosumenci, którzy dysponują średnią instalacją o wielkości 5 kW, przy przejściu na taryfę G12 zaoszczędzą rocznie ok. 1500 zł w porównaniu ze zwykłymi konsumentami energii" 

https://biznes.interia.pl/finanse/ne...az,nId,5500303

----------


## -voymar-

> ~voymar Jak to wyliczyłeś
> Zużycie własne rozumiem 4590 - 3620 = 970
> Ale skąd wziąłeś 2896 tego to już nie rozumiem. Skąd wziąłeś tą wartość, za nic mi ona  nie wychodzi.


Tak jak ci kolega Pytajnick napisał
Skoro w 2 8 0-- oddałeś 3620 kWh to twoje jest 80% z wartości 3620
3620 x 0,8 =2896 kWh twoje do odebrania z ZE
Idziemy dalej. Skoro z ZE - ( wartość 1 .8. 0 ) pobrałeś 1224kWh to mamy:
2896 - 1224 =*1672 kWh*  Ot cała zagadka.
PS. Jak jest taryfa G12 lub G12W to analogicznie według taryf. Jak w ZE masz na tyle (kWh ) To w pierwszej kolejności rozliczana jest I tar. później II tar.

----------


## mistalova

> ..." Trzeba podkreślić, że system sprzedażowy nadal będzie opłacalny dla prosumentów. Według naszych obliczeń, rozliczający się w ten sposób prosumenci, którzy dysponują średnią instalacją o wielkości 5 kW, przy przejściu na taryfę G12 zaoszczędzą rocznie ok. 1500 zł w porównaniu ze zwykłymi konsumentami energii" 
> ]


A ha, czyli inwestując 25kPLN w 5kW instalację, będę do przodu rocznie 1,5kPLN, czyli na zero wyjdę za blisko 17 lat  :smile: ))
Interes życia, nie ma co  :smile: ))

----------


## -voymar-

Najpierw trzeba znać całkowite koszty utrzymania domu. Później dopasować resztę
kiedyś miałem koszty na poziomie 6--6,5k  Dziś =0

----------


## b2211

Cóż nie wygląda to za dobrze myślałem, iż więcej tego prądu mam w ZE. Skoro przez miesiące które są produktywne zyskałem tylko 1672 to doliczając miesiące  grzewcze nie wyjdę w skali roku na 0. Pasowało by dołożyć paneli i to przed końcem roku, tylko domyślam się iż będzie z tym problem aby znaleźć kogoś kto mi to zrobi.

----------


## humidorek

> 1. Jak jest małe pokrycie PV  to G12w
> 2. Jak jest duże pokrycie PV to  G12
> 3 Jak jest całkowite pokrycie PV to G11


Świetne streszczenie wątku. Idealnie byłoby jeszcze zdefiniować, ile to "duże". Czy przejście z G12w na G12 robić przy pokryciu 50%, czy przy 70%...

----------


## JTKirk

Idealnie byłoby, jak ci podał do 3 miejsc po przecinku  :wink: 

ostatnio to przeliczałem dla nowych cenników - i wg tych cen wyszło, że *w moim konretnym przypadku gdybym miał G11* to najbardziej by się opłacało G13  :smile: 
Ale nie będę zmieniać, bo moja cena T2 z G12w jest sporo niższa niż ta która była w cennikach marcowych w G13.
 Od razu może dodam że mam ponadnormatywną autokonsumpcję

----------


## humidorek

Idealnie byłoby jakby powstał do tego kalkulator na jakiejś stronie. Szacunkowo określam, że jeśli roczna produkcja pokrywa zapotrzebowanie w ilości ponad 5/7 (ok 70%) to lepiej przejść z G12w na G12. Chodzi o to, by zwrot naszej energii "zmagazynowanej" w sieci odbywał się w drogiej taryfie.

Jeśli coś pokręciłem, to poprawcie (ale w miarę spójnie, by nie przerodziło się to w zaciekłą dyskusję, lecz było krótkim wnioskiem dla każdego, kto takiej informacji szuka).

----------


## mitch

> Idealnie byłoby jakby powstał do tego kalkulator na jakiejś stronie. Szacunkowo określam, że jeśli roczna produkcja pokrywa zapotrzebowanie w ilości ponad 5/7 (ok 70%) to lepiej przejść z G12w na G12. Chodzi o to, by zwrot naszej energii "zmagazynowanej" w sieci odbywał się w drogiej taryfie.
> 
> Jeśli coś pokręciłem, to poprawcie (ale w miarę spójnie, by nie przerodziło się to w zaciekłą dyskusję, lecz było krótkim wnioskiem dla każdego, kto takiej informacji szuka).


Mam pewne wątpliwości, czy można tak jednoznacznie to określać. Jeśli ktoś w domu w tygodniu mało przebywa (zużywa energii), za to w weekend odbywają się imprezy, gotowanie, pranie, sprzątanie (karcher i odkurzacz), sauna, etc. to cały misterny plan idzie w piz... Jak ktoś ma zrównoważony pobór energii przez cały tydzień, to wygląda to nieco inaczej. Dużo też zależy, o jakich zużyciach mowa. Czy "walczymy" o 50-100 zł na rok czy może 500 i więcej.

 Sytuacja jest prostsza bez PV - wtedy widać najwięcej korzyści z różnych taryf. W momencie, gdy rozmawiamy np. o 1000 kWh rocznie (bo resztę załatwia PV), to różnice między G12 a G12w mogą być takie, że w jednym roku (pandemia, wszyscy siedzieli na d* w domu) będzie na korzyść G12w, a w drugim (przed albo po covid - co drugi weekend poza domem) korzystniejsza będzie G12. Takie dzielenie włosa na cztery. 

IMHO za dużo zmiennych, żeby bez analizy jednoznacznie wybrać G12 lub G12w. Przy czym taka analiza może być obarczona dużym marginesem błędu i wydaje mi się, że jest to sztuka dla sztuki. Ważne, żeby wybrać G12(w) a nie G11 i tyle  :wink:

----------


## cangi80

> Świetne streszczenie wątku. Idealnie byłoby jeszcze zdefiniować, ile to "duże". Czy przejście z G12w na G12 robić przy pokryciu 50%, czy przy 70%...


Stosunek produkcji T1 do T2  w G12w  wynosi 60/40 % zaś w G12  to 85/15 %.
Musisz to przeliczyć na swoim przykładzie. G12w będzie opłacalna ale tylko przy małym pokryciu a bardzo dużym zużyciu w taryfie T2. Trzeba wziąść też opod uwagę, że ceny w G12w są przeważnie wyższe niż G12.
Gdy byś  znał produkcję i zużycie to można wtedy przeliczyć która taryfa wyjdzie lepiej, bez tego to będzie trochę trudno.

----------


## humidorek

No właśnie, przydałby się kalkulator na jakiejś stronie. Ja zrobię to inaczej - założyłem właśnie panele na budynku w którym mam automatykę z wizualizacją, liczę sobie na bieżąco koszty symulując wszystkie taryfy. Zobaczę więc to "na żywo".

----------


## humidorek

A czy bardziej się opłaca przegrzewać zbiornik cwu w dzień energią z PV, by maksymalizować autokonsumpcję, czy lepiej oddać tą energię do sieci w 1 taryfie, a grzać cwu w taryfie nocnej? Panele (wg szacunków) zapewnią 50% zużycia rocznego, taryfa G12w.

----------


## gogush

> A czy bardziej się opłaca przegrzewać zbiornik cwu w dzień energią z PV, by maksymalizować autokonsumpcję,.


Jeśli masz bardzo dobrze ocieplony zbiornik  CWU i do wieczora utrzyma ci temperaturę to ok w innym przypadku pójdzie na ogrzanie domu, w lato to słaby pomysł  :smile:

----------


## humidorek

Oddając 10kWh do sieci, możemy odebrać 8kWh, czyli tracimy 20%. A przegrzewając zbiornik tracę (w danych producenta) ok 4kWh/dobę. Przy zużyciu dziennym na cwu 60kWh straty na izolacji to 7%.  Czyli wydaje mi się, że jednak warto nadwyżki z produkcji konsumować natychmiast przez przegrzewanie cwu.

Ale nadal nie mam pewności, czy dobrze to liczę, bo nie uwzględniam kwestii sprzedaży w jednej taryfie a odbioru w innej...

----------


## humidorek

Tu znalazłem trochę wiedzy, może komuś się przyda:

https://instalreporter.pl/ogolna/bil...-fotowoltaiki/

----------


## marcinbbb

Część produkcji i nadwyżki klepiesz w klimę do ogrzewania/chłodzenia, indukcję do gotowania, i pranie. Jeśli pracujesz na dzienną zmianę ustawiasz timery na pralce/zmywarce.
Ja oddałem ZE 618kWh, za frajer mam z tego NIC :wink:

----------


## gawel

> Część produkcji i nadwyżki klepiesz w klimę do ogrzewania/chłodzenia, indukcję do gotowania, i pranie. Jeśli pracujesz na dzienną zmianę ustawiasz timery na pralce/zmywarce.
> Ja oddałem ZE 618kWh, za frajer mam z tego NIC


Nie mas zogrzewania elektrycznego?

----------


## humidorek

Ustawiłem teraz tak, że w sezonie grzewczym nadwyżki produkcji idą do podgrzewania bufora ogrzewania a resztki (tylko w 2 taryfie) do bufora cwu. 
Poza sezonem do cwu nadwyżki pójdą tylko w 2 taryfie (nie mam potrzeby grzać cwu w 1 taryfie). Nadwyżki z 1 taryfy pójdą do sieci, bo będą potrzebne do ogrzewania zimą w 1 taryfie.

----------


## gogush

> Przy zużyciu dziennym na cwu 60kWh straty na izolacji to 7%.


Masz jakiś dobrze ocieplony bufor, mój tak od 15:00 do 20:00  nie utrzymałby ciepła , może to przez cyrkulacje choć ta działa tylko gdy odkręca się wodę ciepłą....

----------


## humidorek

No właśnie rzeczywistość jest gorsza niż dane katalogowe - mój bufor traci ok 0,7st na godzinę. Czyli od 15 do 20 stracę 3,5st co oznacza ok 4% strat. Mimo to warto przegrzać w taniej taryfie, by nie grzać w drogiej. Ale jak dodałem powyżej - do cwu pójdą tylko resztki z solarów (w taryfie 2). Większość do co (w sezonie) i do sieci (rezerwa na kolejny sezon). Trochę dziwi mnie brak porządnego kalkulatora na to, który by ułatwił w takich decyzjach.

----------


## milsa666

Mam G12W w Energa.
Gdzie jest problem tej taryfy razem z PV? 
Może źle coś kombinuję, ale...
Jeżeli PV nie wystarczy na pokrycie zużycia (np pod koniec stycznia) to jestem w G12W i zaczynam korzystać z prądu tak jak w czasach przed PV - czyli grzeję PC w tanich godzinach.
Jeżeli jest lato (albo teraz) czyli mam nadwyżkę w magazynie to korzystam tak jakbym miał G11 - bez patrzenia na tanie godziny.
Przecież kWh wyprodukowane w taniej i drogiej i tak schodzą w 2 miesięcznych rozliczeniach z magazynu na pokrycie niedoboru czy to w tanich czy drogich godzinach.
Do tej pory widziałem, że w strefie L1 miałem w magazynie więcej niż zużycie i nadwyżka z tej strefy razem z produkcją w L2 poszła na pokrycie zużycia w L2. 
Według mnie nic nie tracę mając G12W i PV - przynajmniej w Energa.
No chyba, że coś źle rozumiem.

----------


## mitch

> Mam G12W w Energa.
> [...]Według mnie nic nie tracę mając G12W i PV - przynajmniej w Energa.
> No chyba, że coś źle rozumiem.


Dobrze rozumiesz.

Teraz tylko trzeba będzie sprawdzić, czy od 1 kwietnia Energa będzie rozliczać zgodnie z ustawą. Czyli pierwsza ma schodzić z magazynu najstarsza energia, bawet przed tą z bieżącego okresu oraz czy jest stosowane bilansowanie międzyfazowe godzinne.

----------


## Juras44

Witam
Dawno już nie odwiedzałem forum aż do teraz. Mianowicie chodzi o to ,że ceny energii w 2023 idą mega w górę. Osobiście miałem g12w  z gwarancją ceny , gdzie po nowemu za gwarancję ceny miałem płacić ekstra po około 150zł miesięcznie plus oczywiście inne opłaty. W związku z tym zmieniłem taryfę pozostając w g12w ale na taryfie sprzedawcy. Parę dni temu URE zatwierdziło cennik energii. W Tauronie puki co nie mają pojęcia jak będzie rozliczana taryfa g12w po przekroczeniu limitu np 2000kwh. i po narzuceniu 693zł za MWh. To jedna sprawa a druga to taka ,że chciałem jeszcze cosik wycisnąć z bufora na korzyść ogrzewania. U mnie mam oddzielone CO od CWU. I tak CO to bufor 1000l zasilany trzema grzałkami po 6kw . Nie mam mieszacza i właśnie tutaj może uda się coś polepszyć. Chcę zamontować zawór trójdrogowy z siłownikiem z komputerkiem i ustawić np na 38-40stC aby szło na grzejniki i sprawdzić takie rozwiązanie. Obecnie mam tak ,że na samej górze bufor ma np 55-60stC i taką temp pompka pcha na grzejniki kiedy zgłosi regulator pokojowy niedogrzanie . Te rozwiązanie jest wygodne bo bardzo szybko nagrzewa pomieszczenia ale tez szybciej  rozładowuje bufor. Wiadomo wtedy bufor będzie dużo wolniej rozładowywany i tez pomieszczenia wolniej będą sie nagrzewały ale w dłuższej perspektywie czasu grzejniki będą długo ciepłe i jakaś stabilizacja ciepła utrzyma się na dłużej. No i przy takim zaworze nie będzie mi ciepło uciekać górą bufora przez pompę co ma miejsce obecnie.  Tak sobie to w tej chwili wymyśliłem. No chyba ,że faktycznie ceny energii będą tak zaporowe ,ze nie uniknione będzie myślenie o PC . Jeśli tak to mam na oku takie rozwiązanie PC monoblok tylko do CO. Tylko problemem jest jej podłączenie . Kotłownię mam wewnątrz budynku na końcu praktycznie na samym środku. Aby dostać się do kotłowni od zewnętrznych ścian to musiałbym albo przebijać się przez ścianę łazienki następnie ściana do kotłowni . Co nie uśmiecha mi sią . Albo przebijać się przez ścianę zewnętrzną do garderoby , gdzie mam grzejnik i do niego wpinać instalację PC. Ponieważ Kotłownia łączy się za ścianą sąsiada dom ala bliźniak i nie ma możliwości np z tyłu budynku czy za kotłownią sie podłączyć. Jak nie urok to sraczka w postaci ciągłych zmian plus mega kompromisy wynikające z samego budynku.

----------

